# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 20



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies*
    ​


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats Sam Eva is a gorgeous name! I hope you and baby Eva are well xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Sam – wow that was a quick labour. Many congratulations again – can’t wait to see the pictures. I hope that you’re doing ok. My best friends baby is called Eva also - it's a beautiful beautiful name

Pinpin – how are you doing? Would love to hear details of yesterday... Told DH your news and he was really excited. He’s been a bit sceptical about the immune stuff as you know, but I think me being so excited was a bit infectious last night

How’s all the sniffing and stimming going? It’s so busy on here right now and so exciting with people all in the middle of treatment. Hopefully we’ll have a lovely load of Summer babies 
Silly – how’s the patience going?

AFM – I’m well and truly fed up. Still no AF!!!   This is my second full cycle since TX.. the first one was fine – ovulated at the right time, AF came bang on 28 days… and now this one.. ARGH!!! No idea if I ovulated as it was in the middle of holiday and I wanted to have a break from testing etc, but it’s never ever been this late before. I’ve also got loads of pains in my ovaries. No idea what’s going on. I called QM and they were a bit dismissive saying to call back when it arrives. I understand there’s not much they can do, but I desperately want to know what’s going on in there. I’m still having LIT tomorrow & seeing CRGH tomorrow about a private cycle but I feel like my lovely plan, back up plan and back up plan for the back up are all on hold and my PMA is slipping through my fingers. Need some AF dances if possible… (I also found myself jumping up and down last night – like that’s going to help )

Sorry for the big grumble… 
Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just book marking!!! 

  Nic!!!! Sorry couldn't find the AF dance!!!

My twins will be due at the end of July (providing I get  the ok to stimm, collect lots of eggs that then fertilise, then turn into blasts and then get through my 2ww)- that is my dream and I'm sniffing my way there!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sam - we haven't "met" but congratulations!

Pinpin - how are you?

Silly - hope you are keeping up your PMA

Nic - that must be so frustrating, I wish I could give some advice but unfortunately I can't so I'll just do an AF dance for you instead xx

Pea - fx for lots of growth in your follies

Girls, can you help?  I keep reading about protein helping IVF and am about to do my monthly online shop - what sort of protein foods should I buy and when should I start them? (today is my first day sniffing).  I'm veggie so I'm afraid meat and fish it out    would really appreciate your advice.  Thankyou xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Tarzangal - almonds and brazil nuts are great as well as milk etc (if you do dairy) - start scoffing the protein when you are stimming (may even be before - can't remember now!)

x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sam - congrats on the birth of Eva- such a lovely name & so quick!!!

Tarzangal - I agree with Liz, I also had some horrible protein bars near the end of stimming as my eggs weren't quite ready so had to stim for a bit longer - or some protein shakes (Holland & Barratt)

Hi everyone else - must dash - Wombly x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,

THANK YOU girls! Me and DH were overwhelmed by all your posts yesterday, I know each one of you has contributed to our BFP you are such a support it's unbelievable, so touching  

Sorry I didn't post yesterday night I was a bit tired after the IVIG and still in shock. 

Samia -    what fantastic news! Gosh that has to be a record time for giving birth, well done! I love the name Eva, it's very beautiful  

Nic - your AF will come it has to once i have done that AF dance i'm about to do for you it cannot hide anymore. Here goes:
    
    
    
I will give all the details of yesterday at the end of my post for you   Now girl you are next on Dr G's list and with his help and the good work of QM/Bridge you will get your BFP, I have no doubt. All we need now is your AF  
Also you said you are worried about the prednisolone, please don't be. I take it oftena dn quite routinely for flare ups of my uclcerative colitis ( I have taken several courses sometimes high doses for several weeks in a row over the past 6 years) and haven't grown a beard, haven't put on any weight and generally have not had any side effects appart from sometimes difficult to sleep. You will be fine with it.

Silly - you are next to announce your BFP! Do not let any twinge or AF type of pain phase you. I honestly thought it was all over and was convinced I was definitely going to get a BFN. You keep up the PMA, not long now. I am        for you hun. I have a good feeling you know, I always know better for others!

Tarzangal - I had lots of nuts (brazil, Macadamia and cashew nuts) and tried 2 eggs each morning and beans on jacket.

Rooby - Thank you for your lovely texts and messages   I am thinking about you lots my darling

Sarah - Your post made me chuckle   loved the  

Kezza - Oh hun   sorry the situation with your mum is creating you some stress. I think you are right to get out and do your thing, yoga, etc...  It wpn't be long until your start stimms now and then you'll be on a roll conceiving your twins for next july    

Sleepy - thank you for your support these past couple of days, you are a true inspiration for me as an immunie too. Your reassuring comments and advice   
Oh the dancing pink elephant is brilliant! I want to be a VIP too, what should I do?

Tanya, Liz & Wombly - thank you girls for popping on to check me news   I often think about you, you inspire me so much x
Tanya - how is your friend doing? I'm   for her

Rosh, Som, Peabrain, Nicki and Laura - thank you for your lovely messages 

Mini - Thank you   I understand your dilemma on immunes and agree with you that one of your first steps should be to understand why you had a poor response to stimms. I think immunes are the way to go for some people but not for all, you must eliminate other factors before. When there is no apparent reason for it not to work and if on top of it you have an auto-immune condition then I believe it is right to go down that route but it's takes time to understand it all and is very expensive. Also need a very good consultant who knows his stuff. You will get there, I thin kit was Liz on day who said to me this is a process of elimination, you need to remove potential causes one by one and you are taking a huge step in the right direction. You will get there.


Now back to what happened yesterday - can't believe I'm writing this! Got to Dr G at around 9.30am and although we didn't have an appointment he called us into his office to review our file and write down all on fertilsation/number of eggs etc... and once we told him we chickened out on the pee stick testing in the morning and that I knew it had not worked because AF pains and small boobies he smiled and just wrote a prescription for a HCG blood test to do at the lab next door and told us to come back 4 hours later. Off we went, had the blood taken and then went to shop in John Lewis and have some lunch. The longest 3 hours passed and we were both geared up to receive some bad news, I'd told me DH my AF was not far I could feel some radiating pains and pulling, any way I had given a 1% chance of good news.
By 1pm we both agreed there was no chance we were going to pace Wimpole street up and down for the 1 final hour left so we decided we'd do the final 1 hour of waiting in Dr G's very comfy sofas in the waiting room.
We walked through the door and found Dr G standing by the desk of his PA in the reception/waiting area (which was empty from people appart from Dr G and his PA). He looked at me, smiled and raised his crossed fingers so I said to him "oh yes we are crossing fingers!" he immediately replied "the results are in" he then uncrossed his fingers and displayed 1 finger then raised a 2nd finger accompanied by the words " the results are very good - there is 1 maybe 2 in there with these numbers!"
I went into shock, managed to ask if he was joking, my DH was trying to ask the same question, he couldn't really talk either and he just gave my DH the sheet with the results showing HCG 282.6 for day 14. I jumped around Dr G's neck and hugged and kissed him so much and I cried... he was smiling! Then I hugged and kissed my DH we were just in shock. Then a couple appeared out of nowhere holding paperwork and they must have thought we were mad   but they disappeared straight away with Dr G probably working on getting their own BFP!
We just sat there whilst they had their consultation trying to let the news sink in but all we could say was "I can't believe it" "I can't believe it either". Then Dr G gave me a drip of IVIG for immunes (for 3 hours) and this am we went back to test our LAD which is to check that following LIT treatment I had and this BFP my body is producing enough blocking anti bodies to my DH white cells.

It is very early stages so we have to be cautiously happy right now and we are just so stunned that we got as far as getting our BFP, this is further than we have ever been and now we'll need to take it one day at a time as I know how fragile this could be with my immune issues.

I haven't even called QM yet but probably will do this afternoon. Also for the first time this am I did the pee stick and let my DH check it and he laughed and said "yes there are 2 pink lines you know you can look!". I then did the digi one that said "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" !

To all those about to start a cycle, are cycling and never have had a BFP ever I want to say that I now really believe that we will all get there eventually. I thought my body would never let an embryo implant. I am     for my baby/babies to stick. There are some wonderful professionals out there who have the science and knowledge to help us and make it happen and they will. One step at a time, in time we will get there.

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh god, yes protein shakes   they're gross!!!

Also remembered that Waitrose sold some "protein balls" which basically looked like fat balls that you give birds and they were horrible but packed with huge amounts of protein - think they had loads of almonds and sesame in

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Fab story Pinpin - so lovely to read  

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Pinpin that is lovely!!!! You've inspired me and given me goose bumps!! So happy for you!!!   that they stick until month 9 and you produce 1 or 2 lovely babies with gorgeous hair! 

Protein- 70g per day after stimming. Eggs are about 8g, beans are about 20g, nuts are about 10g, hummus is about 10g. So if you had eggs for breakfast, nuts to snack on, beans for lunch, hummus to snack on in the afternoon and something like bean casserole in the evening then you might be there! Plus a cup of ovaltine in the evening to increase the folic acid and protein!! 

Good luck!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

and a well ventilated room too, Kezza after all those eggs and beans


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah too right Margot! Well if she doesn't eat meat or fish then it has to come from somewhere!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

also I think that wheatgrass/barley grass and spirulina are good for stimming - I took Spirulina, but you may want to check it's suitability before taking it

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Pinpin… I just got back from a baby shower lunch at work, which was a bit hard, but only as there were 3 big bumps sitting with me and the conversation was all babies. A couple of them know what’s going on with me, but I’m not sure if the others do (my suspisions are that they do)… It was tough, and what with the AF hiding I came back to my desk feeling really deflated. WELL… I just read your story and found it really hard to not cry!! I just love the way you write… it’s all so visual.  I am so so so happy for you and DH… YIPPEE!!! You've completely brightened my day   . I might be wrong as I’ve never got to the testing stage.. but isn’t HCG 282.6 high? Could this mean twins!!!!!?? How exciting… 
I can’t remember when you’re back at work, but thanks so much for sharing the story & for the lovely AF dance. I’m thinking in desperation that I might call my accu woman (for those of you who know about her you’ll know how desperate I must be)…

Big hug to all
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

margot- I'm going to speak to QM's about the Spirulina as some websites say it contains too many metals and minerals to be taking when you are doing IVF. I'll let you all know when I've been on monday

Nic- feel for you it must be difficult. Have you tried exercise (some giggy like aerobics) to bring it on!!! Or your accu lady could do it with needles! 

x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Well, just got up (on nights this week), had next to no sleep, got a headache and not smiling....til I logged on here and saw the hive of activity and all the smiles!!!  FANTASTIC!!!  

Congratulations to all those with good news and new additions, thats wonderful!

I hope you are all well today, love to all xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

kezzababes said:


> margot- I'm going to speak to QM's about the Spirulina as some websites say it contains too many metals and minerals to be taking when you are doing IVF. I'll let you all know when I've been on monday


Kezza - probably for the best, but you'll probably find that they'll say they can't advise, or will advise against it. 
I'm afraid I was a bit experimental on my last cycle and took anything and everything that was offered by various people (Hilary, Nick etc)  but as you see, it all turned out okay

Liz
x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad -  I know it's hard sitting with big bumps next to you. You will get your very own HUGE bump very very soon. You must trust Dr G and QM they will sort you out. You will be pregnant in November, you are doing everything you can and all your efforts will be rewarded. I know it will work, the reason it didn't the first time is because the underlying cause was not treated, this time it will work Nic.  Don't cry you are coming close to your dream and even closer to your AF with those tears for sure.

Liz and Kezza - I did my own bit of farting  in very well ventilated room during stimms! [that's the image of the elegant french lady out of the window now ] In fact I should have named my embies egg & bean 
Soo romantic in my french knickers 

Nicnacnoo - hope the headaches ease off a bit 

I called QM and spoke to Julie who sounded very pleased. Before I even got a chance to mention any of my symptoms she said not to worry about cramping or brown spotting over the next few days as the embies would making space in there. She gave me 6 weeks scan appointment for 23rd November as she had nothing before but it should be 7.5 weeks then though? Isn't that right that you start counting 2 weeks before EC which was on 14/10?  I'm a bit lost here.
Dr G did say that 282 was quite high for day 14 and that there was a chance it was twins but maybe not so it's a case of wait and see. He's doing another HCG level tomorrow to check that levels are rising   

Love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Pinpin- its sooner if you have twisted tubes due to the chance of eptopic. But that sounds about right. I've just been re-reading all my material so I'm prepared for Monday. Need to ask about Spirulina and Maya massage. 

I'm hoping you are the start of a lucky run!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Pinpin I was near to tears reading that. I'm so happy for you and keeping everything crossed that you have a smooth and wonderful pregnancy  

Good luck Kezza, Pea, Tarzangal and anyone in a cycle at the mo  

Silly Hopefully you have your    next 

Liz I hope you are well? Lewis is getting so big and handsome!

Rooby How are you doing? 

I hope you are managing to recoup a bit 

Big hi to all the  ladies Pinpin, Sleepy, Sarah, Som, Wombly and anyone I have missed 

Tanya


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Pinpin – Your story brought tears to my eyes, you are total inspiration. I intend to follow in your footsteps and take charge of my fate, I can just see us all this time next year filling up some cafe somewhere with our double buggies 

Kezza – Not long until your baseline, you'll be PUPO with your July arrival/s in no time xxx

Sleepy – I'm a Charter VIP and I've only got normal smilies! 

Silly – I hope you are doing okay hun, you are officially half way through the dreaded 2ww, only one more week until your BFP       

Nic – Sorry you've had a tough day, you will have a lovely bump of your own in no time. I always find a hot bath is good for bringing on AF.... have a nice long soak with lots of bubbles and candles, if nothing else it will be a nice end to the day. 

Tarzangal – Have you ever tried Quinoa? It's a bit like couscous but it's one of the few non-meat foods that contains complete protein. It's a bit bland on it's own but it's yummy with stir-fry veggies and some soy sauce or with a little bit of pesto stirred through. Cottage cheese is another great source of protein for veggies and chickpeas. I also had the protein shakes and made lots of homemade soups with lentils. 


Sam – I love the name Eva, I hope you are having a lovely time bonding with your new bundle xxx

 to everyone else. 

DH and I are going to The Lister's open evening Monday, I'm getting quite excited especially as it seems to have come round pretty quickly. I can't believe it's nearly a month since our OTD and I'm already due on again! No sign of the old witch yet but I've been fully expecting things to be a bit weird this month. I'm guessing that counts as my first cycle... is it right that I have to leave three before we can start treatment again? ... So I could be back on the roller-coaster by the beginning of Jan?   

Well better go, I left work early to pick our car up from the garage and had planned to clean the house before DH got home... haven't even started yet! 

Chat soon lovelies, 
Mini xxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Mini- I had my BFN at the end of July. I had my august witch, then I started the cycle in September. Hope that helps!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

pinpin i am still crying,i am so so happy for you and so hopeful for all of us    ! true inspiration!!!!!!

all the best 
love
ven
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Just bookmarking and wanting to say a big thank you for all your kind messages    

Pinpin so happy for you hun    

Silly your turn next hun and then Kezza     

Sending you all loads of babydust  

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning ladies

I hope you are all well - apologies for lack of good personals as i have been a bit out of it of late.  Before i get onto the good stuff i wondered if anyone could recommend a good grief counsellor at all? Work have occupational health but you have to go on a waiting list  

And now the happy stuff....

PinPin - emotional cow that i am i shed a little tear for your story!  Such awesome news and it made me teary because i can almost see DH and i in your position hopefully next year  

Mini - good luck at the Lister - what treatment are you looking at?

Silly - hope you are doing okay.

Hope everyone else is well and that you all have something nice planned for this weekend


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Rosh - Hope you're OK?  Can't help with the grief counsellor I'm afraid, perhaps you could try your GP?

Silly - How are you feeling?  Not long till your BFP   Hope your nice & relaxed. Am I right in thinking you're still off work?

Pinpin - Has it sunk in yet?!  Have you told any others yet?!  Can't imagine how nervous you must have been during those final hours waiting to hear,  I'm like you though, hate to POAS.  Wish QMs offered blood hcg test.  Hope you get some really good beta numbers today!

Grimmy - Good luck for today!  Fingers crossed you can have E/C on Monday & a few days after you'll be PUPO!

Niccad - Any sign of AF yet?  Mines also really late....  Not expecting a BFP as haven't really felt like   recently (poor DH). Think it's just the Provera I took last cycle delaying ovulation. 

Hello to everyone else &    Happy Halloween for tomorrow!

AFM -    Soooooooooooo cross as my Hystercotomy got cancelled yesterday!!!!  I was due in at 1pm & they called at 9am to say it wasn't going to happen!     The lady just said they were really busy.... They called back a few hours later to give me a new date which will be Nov 26th & promised me it's unheard of to cancel people twice.... So fingers crossed it'll happen then.

But of course it's meant we've had to put back the appointment with QM to December 15th.
So definitely won't be doing next cycle to February I imagine now.  What do you think Girls, February?
I completely understand these things happen but having taken yesterday & today off (DH too), I'm running out of holiday! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, someone up there doesn't want me to be a Mummy!
Sorry rant over.
We did end up having a lovely lunch & Christmas shopping in Guildford, much more exciting than a GA! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone!  
Love Nicki xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good morning girls!

Can't believe how fas we have moved since  I last wrote, was reading all day yesterday, everytime I checked there was a new post!

Pinpin - Loved the story, and so so happy for you. Really jealous that I have to wait till Thursday till I find out. But knowing my physiology and knowing my period is techniqually due on Monday I am very tempted, esp when I will be surrounded by pregnancy tests at work. But I'm terrified of getting a BFN so will have to hold out till Thursday! Only 6 days, only 6 days, only 6 days......... If I am going to get a BFN then I can at least wait until Thursday to find out and let the dream last a bit longer!

Nicki - Sorry to here your procedure was cancelled, and so last minute too! That really isn't fair at all. But glad you filled the time with something lovely. I think Feb sounds about right with what I have heard about doctors going on holiday in January and things. Yes I am still off work until Monday, and although I am really looking forward to it, I am also dreading it. Have Thursday and Friday off for testing to digest any bad news I might get.

Rosh - Can't help you on the greif counsellor but you find out where your local CMHT (community mental health team) is and call them to see if they have one. If they do just visit your GP and ask to be referred.

Samia - Glad to hear that you and biby Eva are doing well, sorry that you had a long stay in hospital, but hope you are enjoying being at home now! Rest up and relax!

Venda -  

Kezza - Looks like you've been swotting up! Good luck when you speak to QM's, wonder if they have heard of the things you ask them about!

Mini - Glad you have something exciting to look forward to. The lister open evening sounds great, and I really hope you get some answers. I am totally fully with you on your plan to work out what happened this time before diving into something too expensive. Really hope you are 'enlightened', but even if you do go to Lister, promise yuo will come and say hello!

Tanya -  

Margot and Jerry -  

Nicnacnoo - Totally with you on the nights thing! ergh! I am back to work on monday and I am on call overnight, if I am called out I don't think I'll remember what to o it has been that long! Hope you are feeling better now!

Niccad - Here goes again, but I am getting tired now...............                

AFM - Don't really know what to do with myself. Am at families right now, and may go to see my friend again later who is having an ERPC today. She was so sad yesterday, and she was right when she said we always seem to be on opposite rides when it comes to the whole pregnancy thing. 

Really reall tempted to test on Monday before I go to work. When I am back there, I will see pregnant people all day long, see people having there tests, and have the tests in nearly every room I walk in! ARGH!

Getting to the stage now where I know I am going to be devastated if it is a BFN, really really can't even contemplate it right now. I just want this to work so much. My PMA is back where it should be and I really do believe that I have every chance that it could have worked, but the no knowing is really hard now. I'm sure you have all been there. All my symptoms have dien off now. My boobs are still huge but not sore one bit, and all AF pains have gone, just get a few every now and then. Feeling quite tired but thats just me anyway, I like to sleep, and I think I am going to bed early to make the awake waiting time shorter!

Don't think I can occupy myself any more. I'm ok most of the time, as I am doing thing I enjoy and around people I love, but when I do think about it, it jusy makes my feel sick.

But do not be mistaken, I am being positive! In my head, I truly beleive I have a great chance and it isn't over until and IF I get a BFN on Thursday! I just get scared of the negative Test thats all!

Lots of love to all


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies.

I am just back from QM - scan went well and I have 8 follies on the right and at least 3 on the left.  They range in size from 11 - 22mm, with at least 5 of them being over 15mm already.  It's all go for Monday 10:30 EC!

Cant stop for personals, but huge congrats to Pinpin!!!!!!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Grimmy!! Might see you there as I'm due for my first scan!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy - that's brilliant, good luck on Monday, hope you get lots of lovely eggs

Silly - DON'T TEST EARLY! - it might be too early for a positive test, I know it's really hard but keep your PMA going for just a few days more and think of the lovely news you'll have next week 

Kezza - let us know what QM say about your research

Nicki - I can't believe they did that to you.  Hope you managed to enjoy a bit of quality time with you dh instead though

Pinpin - how are you doing, are you still in shock?  

Rosh  - your GP can definitely refer you and should have local contacts

Everyone - thank for all the fab advice on protein - the Sainsburys delivery man will give me some very strange looks when he delivers all those cans of beans and chick peas next week.  Margot, they didn't have any bird seed balls, I even looked in the pet section!  But thanks anyway.  I'm off to Cologne for a few days but wish you all a lovely weekend.  Sniffing going well btw but it's only day 2!
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Just passing thro whilst entertaining mum and dad so just a quick one.

Pinpin - your post made me cry  , am so happy for you, what a wonderful day you had.  Take a pic of your pee sticks, I did!  I know, it is so hard to be too excited because you think it can all go wrong, but try to enjoy it too. Says me, who was always worrying.  But you have got this far, it is great!

Niccad - poor you having to deal with a baby shower at the moment.  My heart goes out to you.  Can’t believe AF is being so ****ty.  wish we could help bring it on.

MiniMe - go into the Charter VIP area and there is a link to them there, they are not as easy to do as the ‘ordinary’ ones but they are good.  You have to type the word of what you want with ^ either side, try melon with ^ either side of word with no spaces and you get ^melon^.!

Nickki - what a pain they cancelled!  And especially when you took time off work too.

Silly - hope you’re ok, you will be next!  Do not test on Monday, it is too early!

Grimmy - best of luck for Monday.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, just a quick one as I'm on my way home after LIT treatment (ouch!).
Grimmy - good luck for monday
Silly - be strong. I know you'll resist the testing. Sending more PMA your way
Pinpin - have a great first pg weekend!!!!!
Everyone else, sorry for the hurried post but hope you all have great weekends. Kezza, praying we'll be cycle buddies
Big hugs to all
Nic xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh.. And nicky.. That is really rubbish! At least the new date is around the corner.


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies, 

Haven't been able to get on for the past couple of days!

Samia- Congratulations on the arrival of baby Eva. 

Silly - Hope you can hold out on the testing.  

Pinpin - how are you doing?

Grimmy - Good luck with EC on Monday, i will be a week behind you (fingers crossed!)  

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely weekend.  

AFM - Injections going ok, Dh now has the knack! I look away.  But we seem to be drawing up a bit of air and then by the time we have flicked it to the top and squeezed it out we are down to 9ml!! Has this happpened to anyone else?

Laura 
x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

BIG BIG Congrats to Sam and Pinpin!!

I still lurk when I can, but lurk on so many threads that when I am all caught up reading it's bedtime  

I still got my eye on all the updates anyway and am so ecstatic for you with the good news, especially you Pinpin with the emotional journey you've had so far and so happy your dreams are coming true! 

Big HELLOS & PMA's     to everyone else, and apologies for not posting, am here in spirit though  

Nothing new with me, just taking it easy really.
p.s keep me updated on any meet ups etc. Just pm me as always love to come  

Feline x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Wow you ladies are posting loads atm, hope all this positive energy is gonna lead to a string of BFP's and that Pinpins good fortune is rubbing off on all 

Am having a rubbish time at the mo, mix of hormones, lack of sleep and the worry of dog trying to lick his stitches after wednesdays op. Have taken the morning off work to watch him then will go in once OH is home, down side is I have to try make up the hours somewhere! Anyhoo been really emotional lately and  its very surreal cos I can't believe its me. The dog doesn't seem to have changed at all either after the castration and feel its all been a big waste of time and money!

Anyhoo, baby moving lots this am, think she is trying to cheer me up  Oh and lets not forget happy Halloween all   (why when you hover your mouse over this icon does it say 'dont touch me there' lol).


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't posted for ages. Have been following everyones journeys for the last couple of weeks and have laughed and cried in equal measures I think.

Rooby - I really hope that you're doing OK. It's all just so unfair. We are all really thinking of you 

Pippin - SOOO please about your . That is such wonderful news and gives us all hope that it can happen.

Silly - I am totally useless at waiting for things, so can't imagine how difficult waiting until Thursday will be! Agree with the others that doing the test early might be counter productive.

Grimmy - Good luck on Monday. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you 

Nicki - That's so bloody annoying!!

Sam - Congratulations and such a pretty name!

I've been enjoying my half-term this week (I'm a teacher) and spent a lovely couple of days in the Cotwolds walking, having cream teas and eatting gorgeous pub food. Really needed it as got some bad news last Friday. I was re-tested for my FHS levels as they were 12 January. That was annoying enough, but they have now gone up to 17 which is really depressing. Had a really good cry about it, but found out at work and then had to pull myself together and go and teach which was really difficult. I now have to accept that the odds of IVF working is quite low. I've got my first appointment in 2 weeks time (they put back my appointment ) so will see what QM say.

My friends and family have all been really supportive, but my brother told me on Saturday that they are expecting their 2nd child after 2 months of trying!! My other sister-in-law is also 4 months pregnant, so although I'm so really pleased for them, just find it all so frustrating.

Thank you to whoever posted about the Fertity Show (sorry can't remember who it was). I'm not usually in to those kind of things, but it actually looks really helpful and isn't a rip off. Me & DH have booked in for 4 different seminars next Saturday.

Two links which people might find useful. The first one is an article that was in the Observe Magazine recently on Dr Zhai whose success rate is really impressive http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/oct/25/infertility-treatment-babies-doctor-zhai
I've managed to get an intial appointment for early December. I'm willing to give it a go as there are several papers on how she has helped women with high FSH levels.

The other link is something that has been in the news which I'm sure some of you are aware of. I've done a bit of research and they actually offer this at the Bridge http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8313822.stm

Anyhow, love and luck to everybody and lets hope for some more good news very soon xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Bellaboo75,

Just a quick one to to try and reassure you that (Pinpin and I were talking about that the other week!!) FSH levels mean nothing really!! What you want is an AMH or AHM can't remember which way round   I for one was tested before I had DD2 and got 12,15 and then 17!!  After failling to stimm (QM put me on a too low level despite my "high" FSH) I was told by A consultant (no name on here in case she reads!!) that I would never conceive by myself and should consider egg donation!!!After clomid by itself (and my famous instead cups!!) I got dd2 and then 5 months later DD3 came all by herself!! So I hope this story cheers you up hun    I intend to take all 3 girls and pay her a little visit  

Hello everybody and happy Halloween  

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi girlies.
It quiet this weekend!!! Off for my baseline scan tomorrow so I'll let you know how I get on. 

sam- hope you are managing to get some sleep!!! 

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - Best of luck for your baseline scan tomorrow, hope everything is as it should be and your on track for EC


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

same from me kezza! all the best  
x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Kezza - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow, everything will be crossed!!


Everyone else - hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend, despite the rain!!

xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy weekend everybody!

Kezza - All the very best for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure you will be fine and you'll be back on the stimming wagon!   What are your plans with time off work this time?? Don't forget to baffle them wih your foodie questions! I think we all know what they will say! 

Grimmy - All the luck in the world for your EC tomorrow, sound like you should get a good number of eggs!   Enjoy the sedation, but don't sob like I did when you wake up! 

Venda - Seen your new updated tickers, not long till your appt now! 

Samia -  Hope motherhood of three children is treating you well. How have your eldest two DD's been with the new addition?

Bellaboo -  I'm not all that clued up on FSH levels, but what Sam said sounds good!!!!! All I know is that mine where OK, I didn't even ask what they were in all honesty! I hope you get some answers soon.

Som - Hope baby has stop the gymnastics for a while for you to catch your breath!  When are you planning on finishing work? Sounds like they work you really hard!

Laura - I had that problem a couple of times and what I started doing was getting the air out while the needle was still in the ampuole. That way any that leaked out was insideready to be mopped up (if that makes any sense!)

Niccad - I've obviously heard you and Pinpin talking about LIT treatments, but not sure what they are!!! Whatever they are they sound bloddy awful  but I'm sure it'll all be worth it when you get your BFP very soon!   Do I need to keep dancing? My feet are killing me! 

Tarz - Hope the DR'ing is still going well, you'll have your scan before too long!

Nicnacnoo, Feline, Wombly, Sleepy, Nicki  

AFM - I've held out on buying a pee stick although heaven knows how. Kinda going a bit   with all of the symptom spotting though. Not sure whether they are good signs, or just the progesterone, but I guess if I am BFP on Thursday I can say they are symptoms!  I have been waking up at stupid o'clock absolutely starving  and having to eat something at 3am! Also the last two days have been feeling nauseous and burping all of the time  Nipples also really pointy (TMI!) all of the time without me asking them to! And as usual I am tired. Going to buy the HPT's on Tuesday night and get DH to hide them (yes there will be more than one!) as will be out at work all day Wednesday and then straight to my course after, so may not have time to buy one! And that would be a disaster. Can't wait to know either way now, will be a relief to test and see what my fate is this time! 

I am back at work tomorrow and in all honesty I can't wait! I'm looking forward to not having any time to think about things. Hopefully it make time go quickly and Thursday will arrive in a flash! 

Also found out yet another IVF friend is pregnant after a FET! I feel like the BFP's are beginning to run out and there won't be any left for me! 

Have booked a comedy club for Thursday, just in case I need cheering up! 

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

OK Guys,

I've been sick about 2 hrs ago, so went and brought a test (or four)...........................

It would seem that I am PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!
           

The first response pregnant line came up before the test line did and the clear blue says pregnant 2-3 weeks!

I'm in shock...................... and I can't get hold of my husband!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

[fly]  Silly Congratulations on your BFP  [/fly]


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you, don't really know what to do with myself, feel like a bit of a cheat now, but I think deep down with all of my symptoms I kind of knew.

It came up so strong on the test so I'm guessing that definately means I'm pregnant?

Been looking on some of the other threads and most are told to test 2 weeks after EC rather than ET so it must be accurate by that date which is tomorrow for me. And I'm dead pleased that the clearblue test says I'm a bit further than I should be, it says 2-3weeks since conception, and it is only 1 week and 6 days!

Thanks to everyone for putting up with my gripes the last couple of weeks, I haven't exactly been much fun!

Just keeping my legs crossed now and praying my BFP stays!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

oh my god silly that is brilliant!!! I guess you'll have to wait until Thursday to have it confirmed. Fingers crossed you get the same result!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes will test again on Thursday and hope I haven't ruined it by testing early. Just the way I was feeling I couldn't wait any longer. I didn't want to be all queasy at work tomorrow and not know. 

Going to hold onto this for as long as I can and pray that he/she/they stay where they belong x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant news Silly           such good news so so happy I bet going to work tomorrow is now going to a pleasure    Let us know how dh reacts to it  

Kezza you're next hun   

Thank you girls for asking after us, we're doing well and Eva seems to sleep very well  so far: last night went from about 10.30pm till 4 this am so not bad at all as I had gone to bed and dh did the last feed so had a few hours uninterrupted!!  

Can't remember who asked but yes I did RLT (raspberry leaf tea)  

Hope you're all well and sending loads of babydust  

Sam   

P.S: hello to the lurker: you know who you are


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just spoken to Katie from ACU, who has said ti looks very much like good news as I only had a very small trigger injection those hormones will definately be gone so I am definately pregnant!

She said to test again Wed/Thurs and if it is still the same, which it should be, we can book my scan.

Going to sit and watch Mamma Mia now (my mum insists I watch it!)

Lots of love and thanks to everyone for their great support!

Sarah x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

That's such brilliant news Silly!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

_WOOHOO!!!_

Congratulations Silly - fantastic news. Hope you managed to get hold of DH?    

I just told DH too!!

Silly - Thank you for the advice on the injections too!

x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes he has been told, and could barely control his excitment although did tell me off for testing early!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - aww you really cheered me up (havin a carp afternoon as OH in a mood!), I was about to say that all the BFPs wont have run out for you and now here you are with your very own  Lots of sticky vibes for you, cant believe you tested early but yeay all the same  I think those CB digi tests include the extra 2 weeks that eggs are produced so 2- 3 weeks would be correct. Oh and hopefully finishing work 2nd Feb, but going down to a 4 day week for last 6 weeks as using up some holiday allowance.

Samia - t'was me who was asking about RLT cos want to do that myself as it seems to help speed up the process, and have heard great things.

Can't wait till the next meet up, will be so fab now with a few more BFPs and babies  I'm, hoping now with 2 BFP's in a row we're on another little run and will see a few more before the year is out


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Woo hoo!!!!  

Silly that is FANTASTIC!!!!!  So pleased, and glad you DH now knows!!

Lets hope these positive vibes stick around for for Kezza, Grimmy and anyone else who needs them this week!

Congratulations again hon xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Silly OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

                   

That is such fantastic news hun, I so, so chuffed for you and your DH. I'm glad you told us on Sunday as that means I'm in the comfort of my own home and able to let out a great big wooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooo, whoop whoop, yeah-ha!!!

Good luck with EC tomorrow Grimmy and I hope your baseline goes well Kezza  

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just bookmarking really, but great to see so much positive news on here.
Congrats on your BFPs!
X


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Silly I didn't log on until now as wasn't expecting much news on here this weekend ! How wrong was I !!!!!!
      

Congratulations, I knew it would be a BFP! I'm so happy for you   Now you get the dancing pompom my lovely, well done!
     
     

(no doubt Nic will come up with something a bit more fancy than that with her special simleys )

Please god may this be the start of a long line of BFPs please  

I know what you mean about the nipples sticking out mine are too   and the actual nipple is much bigger and darker than usual   still getting the intermittent cramping which Julie and Dr G both said was perfectly normal. I have been eating quite a lot as well this weekend   and seem to have developed quite a salty tooth but I'm completely off the sweet stuff.
As well as going back to work tomorrow I'm going back for HCG bloods at Dr G because despite the actual figure being high the level had not quite doubled on Friday (had gone from 282 on wednesday to 411 friday) he said the progesterone levels are very good 360 something. I am     for my baby/babies to stick... that's my worry now   It's such early days but DH and I love him/her/them so much already  

Grimmy - good luck with EC tomorrow     enjoy the lovely sedation  

Kezza - Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow too - I'm sure you'll be all DRed ready to start injecting to produce the eggs that will give you your BFP

Hi to everyone else   gonna get ready to watch the Xfactor !

Pinpin x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, such hugely good news on a Sunday night - really pleased for you both PinPin & Silly! Amazing how you can feel so happy for people you haven't met, but really really am... 

Am loving this site more & more - I'm at stimming stage & keep having loads of questions that a quick search sorts out every time, very comforting to know that things are 'normal'... Stimming is being slow for me - I've been on menopur for 2 weeks now, another scan tomorrow & then hopefully EC on Wednesday.. 

Kezza - may see you in there tomorrow - hope your BL scan goes ok. My appointment is at 10am
Grimmy - hope EC goes well

Is there a link to all the acronyms anywhere? I've worked a few out but AF & PUPO are currently beyond me  

Happy November everyone, here's to a progressive month for all!

Peabrainx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Peabrain, 

Mine is at 9.30am so probably see you there. 

There is a list somewhere but AF is Auntie flow and PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise. 

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a quickie,

Kezza - Really all the luck in the world for your baseline scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Grimmy - Good luck for the EC, how exciting!

Peabrain - Good luck for the scan, hope EC can still go ahead on Wednesday.

All of you let us know how you get on, will be eagerly checking x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Peabrain - here you go. I was totally lost at first, but this page sorted all that out!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Just wanted to stop by and say good luck to Grimmy and Peabrain, and might as well have another one for Kezza cant hurt hehe xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone....

Been away most of the weekend & have come back to a flurry of activity... and... 

Silly -          
      

That is such great news!! I am soooo happy for you and just loving this little run of good luck... let's hope it's the same for the rest of us. 

Kezza - good luck today with the base line scan. Looks like we're going to be cycling together. I'm not having any time off this time except for ET day (if I get to that)... Just want to carry on as normal as possible...

Grimmy - good luck for EC today. Guess it might already have happened so hope DH is on route to the Bridge with a load of your eggs safely tucked away... ET before you know it.. YEAH!

Lauralou - I think 9ml is just fine. I never managed to get the full amount back as there was always a tiny bit left in each vial.. really annoying isn't it.

Peabrain - good luck with the scan today

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM - well AF arrived yesterday - more than a week late! I just called QM to let them know. Dr Kalu said that all we need to do is book in a scan for day 10 & they contact the Bridge etc to get our little embies ready. I'm praying so much that they survive. Had LIT on Friday.... Pinpin - thanks for the warning. It was truely awful. We arrived at the Portland hospital to witness someone's DH having a fainting fit after giving blood at which point my DH was wondering what on earth I'd dragged him into. We then went off and visited CRGH to check them out (long boring story which I won't go into). Back at the Portland to get the lovely washed, strained, white blood cells put back into me. Most of it in IV - the rest was injected into 4 sites just under my skin... I have to say the Dr wasn't too great with this bit and I felt I'd been butchered a bit. I've had a nightmare reaction to it and have hardly slept since... sweating, itching, nausea and just feeling like I've had 20 cups of coffee and my blood is boiling!! I feel ok writing this on here as none of you will hopefully have to go through it, I won't be repeating this on the immune threads as I feel it's a bit too negative...  
Anyhow - enough rambling - although I feel rubbish I'm just so happy that AF finally arrived. Thanks for all your AF dances... they really helped.

Rooby - hope that you're ok... thinking of you x
Big hug to all
Nic xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - That sounds truly awful. Hope you feel better soon. Is that a nomal reaction to the LIT?
Happy for you that AF finally arrived & you can get going with your FET 

Silly - Have been reading your news on my phone all of yesterday!  So excited for you!!!                
Well done, you must be so happy!  Hope being back at work is ok & the sickness isn't too bad.

Grimmy - Fingers crossed you'll get lots of eggs today, and will be PUPO very soon.  Wait to hear your news 

Peabrain & Kezza - Good luck for your scans today.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.
Love Nicki xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Niccad - that sounds rough.. hope you're recovering & managing to take it a bit easy. 

Grimmy - fingers crossed everything went well today, hopefully it's done now & those eggs are whizzing their way to The Bridge

Bellaboo - thank you very much for the link, very useful!

AFM - scan good today & ready for EC on Wednesday - first time through this so no idea what to expect except what I've read on here (thank youuu!) - any top tips?! eg. recovery time - better to keep busy or do nothing between EC/ET etc... 

peabrainx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies

Quick one. Well done Peabrain. not sure if we saw eachother or not. We were in and out before 9.45!! 

Nic-       
So glad it came and the LIT sounds awful. Fingers crossed it is all worth it! 

AFM- scan went well. Got to start stimming tonight. Katy says she won't do the first one as we are "old hands". 
I mentioned spirulina. She said its not necessary providing you can have a protein rich diet and she wouldn't bother with anything other than a healthy diet apart from the pregnacare vitamins. 
Also I said about maya massage and she was dead against it. She said that as your ovaries and eggs are growing then you shouldn't stimulate or massage the stomach. So i've cancelled that- I wasn't sure but I don't want to risk unsettling the ovaries. I'll mention it to the Hilary the accupuncturist later and she what her views are. 
So its all systems go with protein, lots of water and heat packs. 

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silly - glad i popped in when i did! Awesome news!   Very happy and healthy 9 months  

Hope this week goes well for all that are going through EC   

Does anyone know if a GP referral for bereavement counselling will affect my IVF? I'm just a bit worried it could count against me?

Hope everyone else is well, have a fantastic week


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya im new to FF and thought I would say hello as I am also at QMH.
We are on our second cycle of IVF and I am on the 2ww of which we are halfway through-1wk to go....
DF is ok and has strong swimmers and I have PCOS.
Its great to har all your stories and so much positivity.
 to all xxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rose - Welcome & good luck for 2ww!   Hope you're not going too loopy.  When are you testing?  Fingers crossed you'll get you're BFP very soon! 

Rosh - I'm sure that you won't have any problems with your ivf due to having counselling.  Hope you're OK though?  QM's also have their own counselling lady that a few girls have seen so maybe you could give them a call?  Thinking of you anyway  

Peabrain - Well done on making it to E/C!  What time are you doing your trigger?
I imagine you've taken the time off between E/C & ET?  You'll definitely need that!  Pretty sure that you have to anyway due to the sedation.  The day after E/C you'll get a phone call from the bridge telling you how many embies (very nerve wrecking, waiting for the call...) you have & when to go back.  But most people I think (me definitely) feel a bit sore the next day, so it's a good excuse to flop in front of the tv & relax until you move onto the final stage when you'll be PUPO! Good luck, hope you get lots of eggs 

Kezza - Well done on graduating to Stimming!  You'll be PUPO before you know it.  Keep up the protein & hot water bottles!

 to all that are in T/X this week.  Good Luck!
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Nic - work have occupational health and do bereavement counselling - think it would be good move to stop being such a ostrich and face up to things before my cycle starts.  A healthy mind is just what the doctor ordered


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome nicki70  
Im halfway through and test a week today      
Im not loopy yet and trying to stay stress free,of work at the mo so that helps.
Thinking of all and sending  

May all our deams come true.xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Girlies

Silly & Pinpin- Congrats on ur BFP, hopefully there will be many more to follow    
Peabrain- Congrats on making it to e.c, in the next few days u shall be pupo, sending u    
Kezza- Wow ur nearly there, u shall have ur BFP soon hun,    
Rose- One more week to go,hopefully it will fly by for you hun and u shall have some fab news  
Rooby- Thinking of you huni  
 to everyone else waiting for their next step 

AFM- Well i haven't posted in a while as not much was happening for us, we were waiting for ivf appointment.
We took ourselves off up to QM, me being the eger beaver we were there 35 mins early... and i forgot our passports  
Went in and saw Dr Kalu, who wanted to scan me which i was not keen on as im just coming off .
He told me that we could'nt really go any further today as he had to check my tube was still open folowing surgery in July, so i reluctantly agreed!
Well the good news was, it is still open, so no more surgery for me .

We now have our 1st ivf course booked 
Hoping AF will arrive on time on Dec 5th when i can then start taking the O.C.P, as long as it all goes according to plan we have egg collection booked for January 25th. (my mums b-day)
I am just sooo happy that we are nearly there, after 5 years of trying.
Also got told today by Julie that if there are any good quality embies left Surrey pct now pay to freeze them, so FET can take place if need be and that a 2nd full IVF cycle will be funded 6mth after a failed attempt.

 to all
Sharny xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

This is a flying visit as I'm just back from a girlie weekend in Stratford-on-Avon and need to spend some time with dh!

Just wanted to say:

     *YIPPEE FOR SILLY!!!*     

So so happy for you!!!

Welcome Rose - have my fingers crossed for you that you're the next in a long line of QM BFPs... 

Sam - have congratulated you on ** but not sure if I have here so CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of baby Eva (lovely name)

Rooby - hope you're OK? PM me if you need to talk? 

Good luck to all those in tx and hope all those who aren't don't have too much longer to wait.

Fingers crossed you'll all having raving heartburn like me soon!!!  

Lots of love

Sarah x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

SILLY                


Ladies......we are on the roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please please keep the   s coming!!!!!!

love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quicky as feeling a bit tired tonight. 

Welcome Rose and good luck

Rosh- I'm sure that you getting breavement counselling wouldn't effect you starting IVF. Its not linked so why would it- not even the same hospital/department! 

Brilliant news Sharny. At least you'll get xmas out of the way before you have to start stimming! What time were you at QM's? 

AFM- been to see Hilary Accunpuncture and this time she did a full on session so feeling tired but a bit more relaxed. I had a stressful week last week (mother was staying) and this week has started very busily so needed so time out. So going to have my heat pack, my stimulation drugs and sit on the sofa and watch rubbish!! Hilary was against the maya massage as well as she said it can upset the growing follies. But she did say that she would see me during the 2ww which I'm suspicious about as others have said not to do that. 

Quick question- How far in advance did anyone book Nick at the bridge centre for the ET accupuncture? 

Lovely to hear from you Sarah- drink peppermint tea for heartburn. 

xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Kezza

Our appointment wasn't until 3pm so would of missed you!
Hopefully you can have a more chilled week than last......

Sharny x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Rose - welcome to FF. The girls on here are lovely and it's so good to have support from people who know what you're going through. 

Sharny - thanks for your post. We should have had our first IVF appointment today (just after you actually!), but they cancelled it a couple of weeks ago. Our appointment is now next Monday, so I was really interested to see that they are starting you on the treatment so quickly. I really hope that that is the case for me too   , but I don't want to get my hopes up just in case. I know Rosh was disappointed with how her first appointment went, it's just not knowing which way it's going to go that I find so frustrating!

Look forward to hearing from those of you who are under going treatment this week.

Take care
Bellaboo xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Bellaboo-  
How annoying it being cancelled, did they give a reason?
I really had to push to start taking the ocp in my next cycle in December.
Was originally told wouldn't be able to start until jan/ feb time.....
Hopefully they can get u going asap, its the waiting and not knowing that drives me 
Fingers crossed all goes well for you, keep us updated.
Sharny x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Kezza, a 'friend' suggested i would fail the 'fitness to have IVF' that the GP completes and it got me in a tizz! Thanks xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

But you are already in the cycle Rosh. So your GP doesn't need to tell QM's about you having grief counselling- surely!!! Why don't you go and discuss it with him/her and then you can make your own mind up. 

Have you been in touch with Cruse?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Evening/Morning 

Kezza -   Yay for starting stimms! Whoopee! You seem so calm this time, but old hands indeed................. you've not done it enough times to be called an old hand me thinks!

Rosh - Please don't worry about the counselling, my DH has OCD and is having CBT and taking meds, yet he is 'certified' as 'fit'. Hope you work out what to do soon.

Sharny - So glad you are booked onto this crazy ride, really is just around the corner!

Bellaboo - You next!

Venda - Yes we are on a roll indeed. Feels very good, we all deserve a bit of luck on this thread.

Sarah - Have a bit of milk before you go to bed, and you can always reach for the Gaviscon!

Rose - Welcome! Hope you find it useful here, and only one week left on your 2WW (don't cheat like I did!)

Peabrain - Congrats on making it to EC, the time will fly now and you'll be PUPO in no time! Hope the trigger went well!

Nicki -   hope you are well

Niccad -      that was all my dancing around the living room! Poor you the LIT sounds truly awful!

Grimmy - Hope EC went well and you are just recovering from the grogginess of sedation.

Rooby - Thinking of you x 

Pinpin - Yes, the nipples are a weird thing. Have you had any nausea?? I'm a bit worried that I'm sick so early on.

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - Still in a bit of a weird place. did another pee stick this morning and still BFP, and all my AF pains seem to have gone. (.Y.) are a bit weird. And I walk into work and everyone, I mean everyone guesses! Must have that look on my face.

Stuck on labour ward at the moment, been working since 9am yesterday and starting to feel it now! Just eating some chicken soup and hoping that my lady either bloody delivers soon, or the morning comes quickly!

Lots of love, will probably not post later as will be in bed!

SillyBillyMe


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Silly - Congratulations, I am so pleased for you - let's hope the good news continues to roll in over the coming few weeks!

Peabrain - So glad the scan went well and you have EC Wednesday.  Don't worry about it, it's fine!

Kezza - welcome back to stimming!

AFM - we had EC yesterday and all went brilliantly.  They managed to gather 11 eggs!!  DH whisked them off to the Bridge and did his bit (I was worried that his sample wouldn't be good enough as he managed to down 6 pints of Guiness on Sunday at our Niece/Goddaughters Christening!!, but it was fine).  I was wipped out last night so didn't get to my computer for an update - sorry to all those who were waiting for an update!  Am now patiently waiting for the call, and then to ask whether there is a chance of getting to Blasto stage - any advice on this?

Must go and take the dog out, but I'll be back as soon as I hear anything from the Bridge.

Cheers
Grimmy


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Quick update .....................

6 eggs fertilised and ET scheduled for Thursday.  They will call by 10am Thursday to let me know if they can be taken to Blastocyct or not - FX!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grimmy - Well done that's an excellent number of eggs & a great fertilisation rate!  Fingers crossed they make it to blast & you'll have lots of embies to choose from.  You can relax now!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Grimmy-
Yay- u can have pick of the bunch come thursday- Good luck  
Sharny x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Silly - OMG!! that's fantastic news!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! well done!!!!!

Grimmy - FX for some fantastic embies - did you ask them about the blast or did they bring it up as a potential option?  Just wondering as they didn't discuss this option with them but maybe because my embies were not v good last time :-(

Peabrain - and FX for you too.  I kept busy between EC/ET as I didn't think that I could do much to affect it at that point and then rested for 4 days after ET (although will rest the full 2 weeks this time!!!) - but maybe the other girls on here have better advice

Kezza - good luck with the stimming / protein  /  hot water bottles

Rose - nice to "meet" you and hope your 2WW is going ok, have my fingers crossed for you

AFM - just back from a weekend in Cologne which I booked before I read the article about not drinking during IVF so had to endure watching DH sinking lots of Koln beer while I sipped a juice.  Hummmppf.  However it was lovely to get away and see new things and have some nice scenery while I did my sniffing  

I read somewhere on here a mention of the Fertility show - I'm going on Friday - I thought I might pick up some things that will make me more positive that my tx will work.  Is anyone else going on Friday?

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

hope all is well  

6 days and counting down...well im not sure as thinking of doing the test makes me nervous,so def wont be doing it early.
This time has been quite different for me,and its good ive been able to relax as I have the time booked of from work.
I slept loads after the ET and the few days following.

The ET was on Monday and I decided to see my friend in a play on the Thursday but had to leave after 30mins as it was so loud and kept making me jump as there was lots of gunfire......I was worried it may have a negative affect as I felt so worried. 

Some mmm well exciting dreams left me a bit nervous and the constant thought of whats going on is driving me mad but I have found that if im feeling a bit worried then I start singing as the body doesnt pick it up then!!!!

Am I mad!!!!!

Thanks for all the warm welcomes..here goes

2sillybillesand3cats  and sarahTM       well done 

Sharny and bellaboo75 good luck on the start ofyour treatments

Tarzangal, Grimmy and kezzababes hope treatment is going well

Hi vendabenda and rosh7

Lots of love and   to all and thanks again for the warm welcomes.

       to all xxxx

May all our dreams come true  


sorry if I missed anyone out


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey all, 

Good that you had a nice time tarzangal. I'm not drinking either and neither is DH and we've got friends coming over for dinner on Friday night (they don't know) so we've got to hide why we are not drinking. 

Peabrain- I'm taking from EC off until I feel like going back as I'm going to call in sick and I've got a sympathetic GP. Last time I took off a couple of days before EC as it was delayed and 1 day after ET. It wasn't enough as I felt that I was running around when the embies were trying to implant. 

Rose- six more sleeps!!! 

AFM- we'll the stimming has started and everything is well and truly waking up. I can feel them and it all feels very real all of a sudden. Very excited as I don't know why but I think this is my time. 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow - it's suddenly so busy on here. I'm finding it hard to keep up.

Kezza- this is definitely your time. It must be so exciting starting again and actually feeling the buzzing... one of those growing follies is going to be your baby... YEAH!

Rose - Welcome, and at such an exciting time for you. I'm sure we'll all be celebrating with you next week. Not long to go... How are you filling your time and how did the whole process leading up to this go?

Grimmy - YIPPEE on having 6 embies. I    that they made it to blast. How are you feeling? Aching?

Tarzangal - glad that you had a good trip. The not drinking is a pain isn't it. I wish I was going to the show but unfortunately can't do it... 

Rosh - your 'friend' doesn't sound so helpful. There is no way having some counselling will make you not 'fit' to have ivf and be a parent. Please don't worry... x

Bellaboo - good luck for Monday. I hope that you walk out with some dates which are around the corner..

Peabrain - I hope that EC goes really well tomorrow & that you get loads of mature eggs. The procedure is really fine & hopefully you'll get to meet a few other girls afterwards & will be able to sit round & chat whilst waiting for DH to come back. Good luck

Hi to everyone else - have great evenings
Nic xx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Had a bit of a break from checking the pc and have been getting myself back on my feet. Then been lurking a while catching up on everyone's news so here goes with some thoughts from me:

Rosh - will pm you in a sec re: Counselling and a recommendation.  I do know that if you have counselling with Julie at the ACU and she deemed you 'unfit' for any reason - it could impact on treatment - however you would literally have to be completely  wacko  to be deemed 'unfit'.  As someone else said it is actually a very healthy sign that you are ready to make sure you have processed any grief or other negative emotions you've experienced as part of this whole journey. 

Samia - Yay! Eva is such a gorgeous name and was high up my list of names too.

Welcome/ Hello to Sharny, Bellaboo, Nicnacnoo, Tarzangal, Peabrain and anyone else I've missed!

Tarz -My veggie friends who is a nutiritionist recommends; Egg Protein powder.  I also used 'Higher Nature Breakfast shake' which gives you a good morning dose of protein - it tastes vile on it's own so used to mix it with Orange juice and a mashed banana - which was really quite scrummy.  Of course there's eggs (as Pinpin said) along with Organic peanut butter on wholemeal toast.  I also took a Pro-greens Protein Powder - again to increase protein from non-animal sources and it also contains the wheat grass, and spirulina and all that jazz which was recommended to me by another nutritionist DH and I saw as it increases your egg quality (and Sperm quality for DH).  Personally I'm now a fan as DH's sperm sample has improved dramatically (literally doubled in # and motility) from May to October and we started taking supplements and the protein stuff about a month-6weeks before ICSI round 1 in May.  

Peabrain - If I were you I'd chill for as much of the 2ww and between EC and ET as you can.  If you chill out and enjoy life - you will never regret having been too busy or taken on too much during that time.  My first cycle I was rather manic during EC-ET and 2ww just mentally if not physically and actually despite not maintaining the pregnancy I am 100% positive that we did everything that we could with not a single regret.

Rose - Hows the    coming along.  You'd be welcome to borrow the Natal Hypnotherapy cd that was making the rounds a few weeks ago if you'd like.  Think Pinpin and I were listening to it virtually intravenously during our 2ww's!

Kezza - it's all happening for you now - how exciting!  When I spoke to [email protected] he was a big fan of MM in preparation for ET.
I definitely wouldn't do the Mayan Massage once you're stimming though as there is more than enough going on in there.  I saw Louise once a month in the 3 months running up to stimming and had a different relaxation massage with her a few days before Egg Collection, but not on my tummy.  Since then I have also seen her to help get my system back on track after losing the little'uns.  Felt massively more at peace afterwards and actually more at one with my body - which I think unconsciously I felt had betrayed me a little bit for letting go of them...Doh.

PinPin darling - How's life as a mommy-in-the-making?  I am so proud of you!!  Sounds like maybe twins with such as high blood result!  I am praying that the bloods result comes back to confirm everything you wish for and so deserve.

Silly - Fantastic news!!  I hope you are enjoying the moment and so pleased that your DH was so over-the-moon.  It was lovely to read about.

Nic - yay for starting the countdown to Natural FET.  I want to hear all about it and how it all goes as that would be our next option.  Sorry your immune stuff has been painful - you can maybe compare bruises with pinpin who I think has got to win the prize for 'what-I'll-go-through-to-get-BFP!!'  As for timin g- I really do think that your body has its own natural intelligence and she is working very hard for you at the moment, and has also been through a lot with you these last 6 months.

Mini mini mini - How are you lovely?  Found an HFEA website about 'Choosing your fertility clinic' which shows latest stats for all treatment centres - which might be of interest in helping you decide where to go next. 

Grimmy - great news re: Eggs. Well done you! My personal view re: Bridge and Blatocysts etc is 1. listen to their advice. 2. Listen to your heart.  If your heart contradicts what they advise then push for what you want.  Here's why I believe that so strongly:

1st Round - didn't know anything about possibility of taking embies to Blastocysts so had Day 2 transfer and 3rd was disgarded at that point - I don't even know what chance it may have had if they had cultivated it for a while longer.

2nd Round - Had Day 3 transfer as two 8-cells were the clear front-runners so was happy to get them inside me a.s.a.p.  However - had 4 other potential embies which they said to discard (7-cell, 6-cell, two 5-cells).  I personally am not keen on playing God, so I asked them to continue to cultivate them at least until Day 5.  Day 5 - we got a call saying we had one top-grade blastocyst (a 4AA) which they had not expected, so well done us for making that decision.  I asked them to hold onto the others for one more day to see if the 6-cell could make blastocyst - as it was slower than the other three but still in line with normal development (and had we not had the 8-cells would have been one of our implanted embies).  On Sunday I got a call saying the 6-cell had made it to  Blasto but was 3CC (5 best A best) so was really average and they recommended we let them all go at that stage.  The 5-cells were dividing too slowly to really be viable so we did let them go.  However I felt really strongly that I wanted to keep the other Frostie company and not play God, so we asked for it to be frozen knowing that it had little chance of defrosting but it was possible.  For me this way nature decides what to keep but I gave them the best possible chance I could.  

Just saw a lady Dr in ACU yesterday, who said that the embryology report for the freezing said that my little average blasto had improved from 3CC to 4BC in the hours between them making the call and actually freezing it!  So now we have two viable frozen embies that we wouldn't have at all - had I not been rather belligerent and taken our time to decide what was best for us.

Woah - that was massive.  Must go get some grub!  Well done to anyone who's managed to read this far. 

Love and   to you all.

Rooby
x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Rooby,

Hope u r doing ok hun, and im inspired that u are so positive and looking to the future 
I've got a couple of questions for you.. What is a blast?? 
We are due to start our first ivf roller coaster on my next cycle in December and was told that once egg collection takes place as long as some have fertilized that they would be transfered back in after usually 2 days,nothing was mentioned about blasts ... ..?  
Also just out out curiosity how long after a failed attempt can you go ahead with fet?

Sorry for all the questions, really should of asked Julie at our appointment, but didn't think of them until we were home  

Sharny x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening All!!!

Apologies for not putting personal messages, but shattered after a 13hr shift so just popping on briefly tonight!!

I hope all those on treatment are getting on ok, and the BFP's are still smiling, and baby Eva is doing well!!  I see its been a hive of activity on here again!!

Got our next appt at QMR tomorrow, so will see what comes from that!! 

Anyway, lots of love to all, have a lovely evening and apologies for the non personal quickie message!!

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Good luck with ur appointment tomorrow nicnacnoo  
Sharny x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone- I'm tres tired and snuggled up on the sofa with my heat pack

Sharny- blast is short for blastocyst. It is an embryo that they allow to mature to day 5 after fertilisation. Many people don't get to this stage as they either don't have enough to risk leaving them that long or they are not good enough quality. You can ask the clinic when they call to tell you how many you have fertilised- the day after egg collection. 

And normally with any follow on treatment then the clinic like you to have 1 clear period between treatments at least. So you'll have a bleed after your BFN, then 1 more, then generally you can start on the 3rd. I'm not an expert but that is what I understand to be the case. 

I hope that helps and feel free to ask at any time- most of us have been there and asked the question so at least can give you what we believe to be true! 

Rooby- nice to have you back. I'm stimming which is why Katie didn't want me to do MM. I'm going for a normal massage with Louise tomorrow instead and then next week. I missed a week of accupuncture due to my mother being here and I feel so much better after seeing HH yesterday. 

Nic- nice to hear from you. Do you have a date for the FET yet? 

Hi everyone else. Not long now Grimmy, Peabrain and Rose

Tarzangal- I'll PM when I've been on Monday to get an idea about my EC date. 

I did my injection for the first time on my own tonight (well DH oversaw it but I did all the mixing and pressed the trigger) so very proud of my needle phobic self.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Well done kezza for doing ur jabs... not sure im gunna be that brave  

Thanks for the info, so am i right in thinking that if you have a fair few good fertilized embies thay would suggest leaving them to day 5 untill transfering them back in?
And that if you dont have many or they are not of 'good quality' they will transfer straight back after fertilization?
Sorry to be a pain
Sharny x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Wow, it's been busy on here since I was last on.  Am only on a flying visit as need to go to bed but had to say a few personals :-

Silly - horray fantastic news, really happy for you!  Must be the fish and chips!!!  I came up with 2-3 weeks on first test and there was two in there!!!!  You have been warned!!!  ^melon^ ^apple^ ^melon^ ^apple^.

Peabrain - best of luck for tomorrow.

Rose - welcome and hope you’re not going to mad.  Best of luck for next Monday, you sound quite positive.

Feline - good to hear from you, how are you and two bubbas doing?

Grimmy - hope all going well, you will be PUPO soon.

Pinpin - how are you feeling?

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.  Sorry for lack of personals.

Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sharny- yes that is right or so I believe. Blastocysts have more chance of sticking as they are more mature and therefore what everyone would ideally like. But as proven here, even if you have average quality stand embryos then they can go on to be healthy babies. So no point in getting too wound up about it (but I'm secretly keeping my fingers crossed that I get two blasts this time!)


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks soo much kezza- My fingers and toes r crossed 4 u to    
x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for you pm Niccad, its all soo bloody confusing and Q.M dont realy go in2 any detail at appointments.
Fingers crossed we get lots of ickle embies to go to blast and to choose from.. oh wishful thinking  
Sharny x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

everyone hope all is well  

Thanks for welcomes

Im on a bit of a downer today as I started with a little bit of pinky/brown yest and then today its a bit more,slightly red but not any fresh blood. Have small cramps but nothing painful and my (.)(.) are not sore anymore.

Im just hoping and     that this is not the end. I am resting and trying to keep positive but we all get our days dont we.  

Ive got some bits to do but can not get myself into gear and just want to sleep so the time passes. Sometimes you feel so positive and then fear sets in!  

Must send that away straight away!!!

Thinking of everyone here does help and thanks for all being so kind as it does make a massive difference.  

Sending everyone lots of love and  

and of course       


must keep a PMA


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Rose

Sorry to hear that you feel a bit down but spotting can mean so many different things and doesn't at all mean bad news.  Lot of girls have had this and gone on to have a BFP!
So keep up the PMA and banish those negative thoughts!

 for a BFP for you

Tarzangal
xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you Tarzangal 

I have been reading sooo much today  

I know its not the end by far and still have hope    

Lots of love and    for your cycle

       for us all xxxxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies.. busy on here today! 

Rose, keep the PMA going - you can do it & hope the next few days whiz by.. I'm sure the 2ww is the longest wait ever but it *will* get there eventually  

Grimmy - fantastic news about your 6 fertilised eggs - yippeeee! Good luck with transfer tomorrow - with so many to choose from, I'm sure they'll be tippy toppy quality   (as you can see, I have now discovered emoticons...)

AFM - EC went ok today, first time so all new.. it was all very relaxing & well organised though, really think QM is a great hospital with fab staff. They got 7 eggs so mediocre number I guess (not sure really, I was initially pleased but then the nurse said 'don't get hung up over numbers or be disappointed.. I wasn't!!), so now not sure what to think. Any is a bonus! As for the proceedure, was out like a light & woke up after DH had been dispatched off (although apparently I woke & chatted before, but remember none of that  ...).. then work properly & had a nice cuppa tea, biscuits & lunch (all provided at my bedside, could get used to it!). Was feeling fine & ready to go, but then decided to have a bit of a fainting attack (I tend to do that in hospitals. And dentists. And vets.) so had to wait another hour... now at home watching cr*p tv being looked after by DH, wonder how long I can string it out for as feel fine now!

I gave Nick a ring to book into acu as read on here how good it is. He gave me some advice on what to eat: "nothing cold or raw" but about 10 minutes previously I'd had a protein shake with banana (raw), ice (freezing), yoghurt (cold) & milk (cold). OOoooppsss. Well done me.  

Blabbing about me again, am getting good at this - but maybe useful to other newbies out there, know I really appreciate reading everyone's experiences!

Love & luck to all
peabrainx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

hi everyone,

Peabrain - you made me laugh  - I think it is fine to do the protein shake thing - just miss out the ice - use room temperature water, bananas etc. What Nick is saying is that of you eat a raw carrot - then your stomach has to use more energy to convert that than if the carrot was cooked. I don't think bananas count!!  Ideally you want to use as much of your energy as poss on your embies embedding so don't go giving yourself extra stuff to deal with. I ate humous with a few raw carrots to get the protein in before ET but just left them to warm up to room temperature first...

Can I say a massive THANK YOU to whoever mentioned that Surrey PCT now pay for the freezing of Embies... I didn't know this and was just about to pay the invoice of £455. I called Katie who confirmed it, sent invoice to Nick, Bridge are now invoicing QM ACU instead of us - so fertility Friends has saved me £455!!! Thanks very much!

Word of warning - 1. It's only Surrey PCT not Kingston. 2. Embies have to be at Blastocyst stage (I pushed for mine to be cultured to this stage - so that was lucky) and 3. The Blasts have to meet Bridge criteria for freezing - i.e. be of a good enough quality that they are happy to freeze them. Again luckily our second blast improved in the few hours between them calling me and them freezing them so we met all the criteria. Woohoo...

Best of luck to all those stimming and going through EC/ET and loads of love and laughter to the rest of you!

Love 
Rooby
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rose- sending you lots of     and some    . I know how you feel honey as I bleed early on my first cycle and although you know you shouldn't, I worried like hell and couldn't sit still until AF finally arrived 2 days later. Hoping that this is just a blip and the embies have stuck

Hi Peabrain- that is brilliant news!! 7 is a good result for the first time. Try and relax now and leave it in the hands of the wonderful people at the bridge centre. You think Qm's is good- wait until you get to the bridge!! 

Hi Rooby- brilliant news!!! When do you think it will be when you have your FET? 

AFM- just been for the most relaxing massage with Louise Crockart- probably the best I've ever had. I can highly recommend her for a relaxation tool to help with the stress of IVF or any other time. Plus it was only £55 and I was there for 2hrs so actually is excellent value for money. Thanks Rooby! 

Hi to everyone else. I'm going to listen to the Uterus and blue door meditation cd that Louise lent to me! 

xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya 

Rooby -just want to thanks alot for the CD offer it sounds great nice and relaxing,have been in a bit of a tiz and forgot,could of done with it today!!!  Good that there freezing them for you, a bit worried though as when I was there they didnt tell me that QM only fund for the blasts!  So if they didint let them grow we will probably get a bill?

Peabrain- Thanks, well done and heres some     for fertilization.

Kezzababes- hope you enjoy the CD, sounds like you had a lovely massage.

Hope all is well with everyone lots of love and  

Am keeping everything crossed as slight spotting still,on and off,no cramps!!

I feel like ive been on here so much but I suppose im making the most of it before I go back to work next week.

Bye for now


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Rooby - fab news about the freezing and saving money. We missed that one but as am PG its not such a big issue.

Peabrain - glad EC went ok (apart from the fainting that is!), I too had the memory loss thing and don't remember chatting too OH, I just woke up and he was gone  Milk the pampering for all you can, spesh if your OH is willing hehe.

Rose - I had a fair size bleed (and red) a day or two before getting my BFP so don't panick! I also had spotting at various stages after but never had any issues from it. Never had any other PG symptoms earlie on not even MS so its no biggie.

Kezza - the massage sounds fab and I agree a bargain for 2 hours. 

Sharny -  Just noticed your in Weybridge, me too  Good luck on your journey 

Well am still hoping to hear lots more BFPs from you guys, lots of   and     to you al xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!!! 

Sharny - Thanks for your good luck wishes!

Rose - Keep positive!! Fingers x for a BFP for you!!

Peabrain - Well done on EC, thats great news!

Rooby - Good to see you back, been thinking of you

Kezza - Well done on doing your own jabs! Hope its all going well!

Grimmy - Well done on EC & Good luck for ET tomorrow, fingers are crossed!!!

Hello to everyone else and I hope you are all well? 

AFM! Had our appt at QMR this afternoon. Well....was the same Doctor as last time, so heart sank to be honest. And boy did it start bad! Was told DH's last sample again showed no sperms  We were told he needed hormone blood tests, but that she thought they'd come back *high* and he would have premature testicular failure. Was gutted. However, Katie gave us some hope!! We were sent into her, she wasn't happy with how we were rushed again and phoned the urologist to find out DH blood result from May. Found out his levels are in fact *LOW*!!! Now I dont know much on this, so you can tell me better, but I think I saw on the results page that his FSH was 0.3 and LH 0.2. She took us back to Doctor, who said this is the cause of the azoospermia, and he needs to have hormone injections for at least 6 months, which will HOPEFULLY help   . They said this is unusual? She also said my HSG showed ? adhesions in the uterus at fallopian tube entrance (called it something beginning with S?!), so I need a hysteroscopy. And due to my ongoing pain (have endo), they will do a laperoscopy at the same time. Also, as I have not had a period for months (due to PCOS), they have given me some Provera for 5 days to give me a period. 
We have been referred for DH's treatment, and go back on 14th Dec to get that rolling, so hoping and praying it'll help.
Katie also told us funding is already approved, so we can roll when we have had all this done, but this will obviously be delayed now, but hopefully the wait will be worth it .

I hope this makes sense, and so sorry for going on, just struggling with it all and finding it quite hard to be positive!!

Anyway, have a lovely relaxing evening all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nicnacnoo- sorry I can't help as I've never heard of this before. I'm guessing that you might have to do some research yourself as Qm's aren't good at giving out information. 

AFM- tried to all of the injection process unsupervised tonight whilst DH is cooking dinner. But oops managed to stab myself in the finger whilst trying to get the cap off the yellow needle. Got into a tiz... my zen like state went out of the window... then I thought I was going to cry, so DH came in (because I was swearing and ranting) and took it off me, got it ready and I pressed the trigger. Heaven knows how I'll get on when Saturday night comes and I've got to do it all on my own without even a glass of wine for comfort!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Kezza - 
Yes I will try and do a bit of research, sounds syupid, but sometimes I kind of feel scared of what I might find out!!
Bless you, at this rate you will be like a pin cushion! Seriously though, you'll be fine! When we _have_ to do things, we usually find we can!! I tell you what, I'll have a glass of wine for you!!!

xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

*Rose* said:


> Rooby -just want to thanks alot for the CD offer it sounds great nice and relaxing,have been in a bit of a tiz and forgot,could of done with it today!!! Good that there freezing them for you, a bit worried though as when I was there they didnt tell me that QM only fund for the blasts! So if they didint let them grow we will probably get a bill?


hi Rose, I think if you ask for them to freeze embies when the Bridge haven't recommended it then you would have to pay for the freezing (Cryopreservation) and storage yourself. If you can persuade Bridge to culture them to Blastocyst (day 5) then if they are good enough (and you are funded by Surrey PCT) then yes QM ACU would likely pay for them as part of your treatment. Hoping you won't have need of this anyway and that your next cycle goes brilliantly and you get your BFP!

Nicnacnoo - Are you and DH taking any supplements? I really do believe that that is the reason our results improved so dramatically (despite not maintaining the BFP).

Kezza - What have I been saying??!? I am so thrilled you loved Louise's Massage. She is such a gorgeous woman and so professional.

If anyone fancies a super massage let me know and I can pass you on her details!

Sorry - brains gone and can't remember what everyone else posted. Thinking of you all and wishing you <fairydust>

Rooby
x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey 

Nicnacnoo- Sounds like you have had a tough day, but at least u have some answers and are moving forward  
I had adhesions on both my tubes and my right was a hydrosalphinx which is where it had filled with toxic fluid.
I went on2 have an ectopic in my left tube, which was then removed.
3 months later, i had a lap to drain my right tube which i think was called salpingostomy, i to have pcos!
Dont give up hope, u will soon have your op dates through and the ball will be rolling x

Grimmy- Good luck for transfer tomorrow x

Rooby- So glad i was of some use & u managed to save some pennies 

Peabrain- Hope ur resting up after ec, awaiting for transfer x

Rose- Keep ur sprits up hun, you WILL have ur bfp    x

Kezza- Hope jabs are going ok and you are keeping nice and calm   x

 to all ive missed 



Sharny x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Kezza - had to just chime in & say I did exactly the same taking the lid off the yellow needle! I bent it too while drawing blood on my finger.. I then put the plastic remover for the glass bottle on the wrong way round & shattered the glass!  

I managed better once I loosened the lids of the needles before attaching them to the syringes... and concentrating a bit more  

Good luck & don't worry,you have a few more days to practice before Saturday

peabrainxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi peabrain- thanks for the lovely message. Yes feel much calmer now and I'd already thought about loosening the needles Thanks for making me feel less hopeless!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello again!

Rooby - Iinitially had DH on a male fertility vit I got from an online health shop, then we moved house and it all went by the by.  I have just started him on Zinc and Selenium, but am very open to any good advice you can give!!!

Sharny - Yes, I've had better days!  Just seems so bleak at times!  But yes, we are on the road, so fingers x!  Sounds like you have been through the mill as well!  Fingers x some better luck is on its way for us!

xxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

nicnacnoo - hope you're feeling more positive today... there will be hope!  

Just had the call from The Bridge & 4 eggs have fertilised (7 collected, 5 went for ICSI, 4 fertilised) - hurrah! But now all confused about blastocyst as for some reason I thought it was 'normal' that they planned for day 3 ET, but then saw if blastocyst was an option too... but it isn't apparently, you have to request it. Which we haven't. Have just done lots of board & google reading & confused, have left a message with ACU & see what they say. With only 4 fertilised today then I think blast is probably quite high risk but not sure. Are there 'norms' out there that people know of? I know it's a personal choice or down to how they develop but any input welcome!  

peabrainx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, been very busy at work, but off today which is lovely. Have a lot to catch up on so here goes!

Peabrain - Whoopee!!!!!! 4 fertilised which is great, 80% success rate, well done you! With regards to the blast transfer, I ask about it before I started treatment and they said that you have to have wuite a lot of fertilised embies, still going strong on day 3 to carry on to day 5. I think they like at least 5 (think I heard that somewhere) because obviously some could fall of the wagon at some point. We only had two left come ET out of three, the third only got to four cell, so we had those two put back on day 3 and the safest place is inside me, not in a petri dish! And even I only had two left, at least one of them has done the job, so day three transfers do work!

Nicnacnoo - I know exactly where you are coming from. My DH only had sperm on his first sample, second sample was nothing. He also has a HIGH FSH, rather than low, and we tried everything with no success. We were told he had premature Testicular Failure, but were never offered any meds. Nick at QM recommended us having semen analysis at the Bridge as said their equipment is much more powerful than their, and low and behold they found some, had to look REALLY hard, but found some! We only managed to get 27 sperm from 3 samples but it was enough to go ahead with ICSI. Try the meds they have given and see if it changes, they must have a hope that it is going to work otherwise they wouldn't make you do it. Hope it works for you.

Kezza -   on the injection process, I stab myself all the time at work, in my haste, but thank fully the syringe is always empty otherwise who knows what I would have in my system! If at first you don't succeed................... the massage sounds fab, never got around to it when I was off, and she sound like just great value for your dollar!

Rose -   Only a few more days to go and then you will find out about your BFP      hope the spotting has eased a bit. Altohugh I didn't have any I am aware that spotting is perfectly normal!

Rooby - Fab news on the freezing, bet you are glad you used your instinct and went to blast now huh? Now you can get on with your FET soon!

Sharny - Think what I said to peabrain covers your question the other day, but the girls on here have done a fab job of answering your question, and with such haste too!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - Did my official test today and am please to say it is still positive. Have called QM's and they are happy, and have my scan on 27th November. DH is getting very excited but I am keeping my feet firmly on the ground. Until I see a baby or two, on the screen, alive and kicking, I will not quite beleive it. I always have these irrational fears that something will happen, and feel incredibly blessed that this has worked for us, but as you know with me, the worry never ends. Although I am going to try and enjoy this feeling, and try to block my scan out of my head. No matter how nervous I am!

Lots of love to everybody, thinking of you always,

SillySarah x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Goodafternoon!

Well, we had 2 little embies put back in today - both were top grade, so I am really chuffed.  Of the other 3 that got this far, they weren't good enough quality to freeze.

Peabrain - well done on you 4 embies.  If you want to consider Blastocyst then give th Bridge a call and they will advise you.  We were considering it, but as we only had 2 clear front runners it wasn't an option in the end.

I am about to got for accupuncture so will keep it short. Roll on the 2WW!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done Grimmy! Enjoy being PUPO!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done to Peabrain and Grimmy (I had about those success rates and they told me, like silly says, that you need lots for them to risk going to blasts). 

And well done to Silly          

Fingers crossed this is the start of them!!! 

AFM- nothing to report apart from my boss being an **** again. But this time I got frustrated for 10 minutes and then thought f*** him (pardon my language- not very lady like!) So it has made me even more convinced to take the 2ww off. Last time I didn't and told him why I needed two days off for EC and ET and he gave me a hard time. This time I haven't told him that I'm going to be off and haven't told him we are going through it again. So therefore he doesn't deserve for me to treat him with any respect. He is off now until 16th which by then I'm hoping I'll have lots of lovely embies to choose from to be put back in!! Then I plan to be off until 2nd Dec. 

Anyway rant over I'm going for a herbal tea and biscuit!! 

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza -    you make me laugh so much. Your boss is such an ****..

Grimmy - big congrats on being PUPO!!! YIPPEE! and 2 top quality embies is fantastic news. I hope that the 2ww flies by. We'll be celebrating with you in no time

Peabrain - good luck for ET. 

Hi to everyone else & Silly - love that the news is so great. I'd forgotten today was your OTD so sorry about that. Hope that you took a picture of the stick  

Oh - and kezza - if you need help on saturday with the injection just shout. I'm more than happy to pop over xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks that is so sweet of you Nic. I'm going to try again tonight and then go it alone so I'll let you know if I'm struggling.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy - Congrats on being PUPO and on the 2 top quality embryos  

Silly - congrats on the "official" BFP !

Peabrain - good luck for ET.  I had  no mention of blasts last time either - I wish they would explain everything a bit better.  It's easy to get confused, especially when you'r pumped full of hormones.  

Kezza - sorry to hear about your boss and definitely take those 2 weeks off, you don't owe him anything.  Good luck for the injection on Sat, I'm sure you'll be fine 

Nicnacnoo - sorry it's been frustrating but at least you're on the way to getting things sorted.  

Rooby - really pleased about the FET, that's great!

AFM - still sniffing away, have baseline scan next Wed.  Off to fertility show tomorrow to get lots of info to help me build up a great PMA for my tx.

Rooby / Kezza - could you send me details for this amazing massage person and also I think you mentioned someone at Bridge who does accu?  Can it be scheduled there for immediately after ET?

Love to all xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi tarzangal- sent you a personal message with the details on. Let me know how you get on!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Peabrain - not sure if the Bridge have changed their thoughts on blasts, but when I had mine, I was told that you needed 5 or more to be developing well, but if they thought that there were 2 particularly strong embies by Day 2/3, then they would go ahead with a Day 3 transfer of those instead. Pretty much as Silly said.
As it happened the two blasts that I had put back, were the ones that were initially earmarked for Day 3 transfer anyway. I only had one other blast that was deemed to be good enough quality for freezing, so I lost 3/4 of the embies along the way, by taking them to blasts   (all irrelevant in the end though).

well done and BIG congratulations to all those who are now enjoying their BFP's, being PUPO and everything before and after  

Liz
x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks so much all for your input - am I now officially a blast-o-pedia as have been looking up lots on Google too... will just see how it goes, we've only got 4 anyway so I think likely the decision may be made for us (Margot, thanks v. much for your note - the Bridge now say 3 have to be strong on day 3 before considering taking to blast so we're still in with a slim chance)... I've got the consent forms anyway so hopefully we're sorted. My gut feel is saying 3 days though, which in itself will be exciting!

Grimmy - congratulations on your uber embies! 2 top grade should feel very at home now safely stowed away... very exciting. The girls & I have decided to put on some fireworks to celebrate - no need to go out, just look out of a window anytime this evening & I'm sure you'll spot them!  Sent specially for you...  (that's you... looking up). If you do go out, remember to wrap those embies up warm.  

Tarzangal - enjoy the fertility show! let us know if you pick up any shareable pearls of fertility wisdom... 

Fairy fireworks to you all  

peabrainx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening All!

Peabrain - Thank you for you kind words, 'hope' is a word I am clinging to right now!

Silly - Thank you for telling me your story, it really helps and gives that all important 'hope'!!  

I hope everyone else is well and smiling!  

xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days I have been back at work and struggling to cope after 3 weeks of doing nothing but having my feet up and eating my jacket potatoes at the delicatessen.

Peabrain - I echo what the girls have already said re-blasts, the bridge told me they recommand at least 3 top quality on day 3 and if they cannot choose the 2 best ones they may culture them to blasts. I had 5 top one on day 3 that they couldn't choose from and they did recommend that we got to blasts although they warned us that by doing so we may not get any to freeze but in the end luckily we did. My advice is do not stress over it and follow the advice from the Bridge they really seem to know what they're doing.

Grimmy - congratulations on being PUPO and enjoy ! Not long now until you get your BFP   

Kezza - sorry to hear you had problems with the injection it will all be worth it in the end. i think you're right to take the time of and it sounds like your boss needs to be taught the lesson for being so not understanding  

Tarzangal - I hope you enjoy the fertility show and will come back with lots of good advice for all.

Silly - Your NHS scan is exactly 4 days after mine! I haven't had the nausea yet, at the moment I am starving all the time but only savoury and I don't fancy eating anything too sweet. My (.Y.) are fascinating my DH by their shape, size and color of the nipples!   How are you feeling?

Rooby - thank you so much for letting us know about the blasts freezing being paid for by PCT surrey as I expect to receive the bill within the next few days and I didn't know they were paying for it. I really admire your positive attitude and I know that very soon your dream will come true. Have you been given a date for your follow up appointment at QM?

Mini me - how are you hun?

Rose - how are you doing? Do not read too much in the symptoms especially spotting can be a good sign of implantation. When is your OTD?  

Nicnacnoo - sorry I can't help with your question on the azoospermia but I am hope someone else can help. Roll on 14th Dec and do not loose hope  

Sleepy - how are you?

Niccad - Good luck for your intralipid tomorrow  

AFM - back to work for 4 days and trying not to get too tired by it, i'll be working from home tomorrow and then on holidays on saturday for a week of doing nothing in a nice hotel in Portugal. My HCG on Monday had more than doubled since the Friday from 411 to 984 so Dr G said there was no need to carry on monitoring them. Now booked in with him for a private 6 weeks scan in 1 week time on saturday the 14th nov as can't wait for the one at QM on 23rd Nov as I may need more ivig at 6 weeks. We're also awaiting for the retest of our LAD which we had to redo yesterday because the lab had managed to get the first lot to miss the plane when we did the when we got our BFP .
I am   for our BFP to stick.

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned Liz, Bellaboo, Venda, Rosh, Wombly, SarahTM & Sharny I hope you're all well.
Sorry it's hard to keep up but lovely to see so many new posters there will be lots of BFPs on here very soon   

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Pinpin and nice to hear from you. Fingers crossed that they both have stuck and you'll be able to relax and enjoy being BFP!! 

Well I did it! First injection unsupervised without stabbing myself. I dropped the first bottle of saline solution so had to start again. But finally managed to get just less than 0.9 into my system. Most of you will wonder why I'm finding this a revelation or difficult in the first place. 
Well until 6 months ago I would faint at the site of a needle. And did nearly pass out after my first IVF injection in June. So this is a big thing for me and something that I've been building up to. 
i can feel it working so much this time- my follies are screaming at me and tugging away so fingers crossed that I'm all set for Monday.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evening girls
Just a quick visit to wish pinpin a lovley holiday, am sooo jelous we wnt to portugal in June its just so lovley. 
Hope you, dh and ur ickle baby(s ) enjoy the sun.

Hey to everyone else...

Im quite excited  as i received a call from Willow today, and my box of treasures are being delived tomorrow, its all starting to seem so real, that we just might be one step closer to getting our ickle bubs 

Hope u all have a fab weekend

Sharny x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening Ladies, 

Haven't been able to get on all week, i seem to keep falling asleep!! Oops.  I have been reading on my phone but can't post! 

Grimmy - Congrats on being PUPO!! Whoop.  

Silly - Congrats on your official BFP.  

Pinpin - Not long til your break in Portugal, think of us all here! 

Rose - Not long til you can test - lots of PMA.  

So much has been going on here, i can just about keep up! All this Blast info has me baffled. 

AFM - has the scan on Wednesday but follies weren't very big! Had 9 on side and 11 on the other, but only 2 were a good size.  So sent away and told eat loads of protein! Which i did and drank lots of water.  QM's also upped my injections to 3 powders.  Went back again today and more have grown.  So basically ec has been put back to Wednesday.  Have got another scan on Monday, so fingers crossed they will tell me all is ok!!!  

A quick question;  the cab from QM’s to The Bridge, how do we book this and which company do we use?

Hello to everyone, i know i missed loads.  

Laura 

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Lauralou, thats good news. What time is your scan? maybe I'll see you there? 

Ask the bridge for the details- they should have given it to you when they gave you a pack of information. Its best to book through them as they have a special rate and know the protocol. But be warned that they quote about £50 for the return journey but if they have to wait it goes up to £70. My DH didn't have enough money so they had to stop which added to his stress when he needed to concentrate on you know what! 

Last time mine were small and they delayed me by two days so nothing to worry about!!


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Kezza, 

Thanks for your reply - i never got an info pack! The only sheet of info we have been given by QM is the dates blurb, and % rates etc.  Umm, i guess i should The Bridge on monday then!! 

Hoping they are still growing ready for wednesday.  Scan on monday is 12:15. When's yours?

Hope you are ok?

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine is at 9.30 so we'll miss eachother but if you fancy meeting up during your 2ww then that would be good. My EC is forecast for friday at the moment so we are only going to be 2 days apart. It is £56 if no waiting. 
good luck for tomorrow


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kezza - Thank you for the number, i guess i book once the ec has been confirmed on monday?  As you can tell i am blonde!! Meet up sounds good during 2ww, great that we are so close together (2 days apart).  Keep me posted on how you get on. 

x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

LauraLou - don't worry, as soon as you are told you're ready to go for EC & are given a date/time for that, they'll give you a letter with all the details of the Bridge - transport options etc etc. All the info is on there - Katie even wrote out exactly what to ask the cab company before, but they're old hands at it & knew exactly what timing was req'd. Don't let logistics stress you out, it's all well instructed..

We got a call from The Bridge this morning (due in for ET at 11am) to say we have the required three embies to go on to blast stage so we're doing that - their recommendation too but we decided to go for it... so in on Monday now. 

Quick question - is it 'normal' to still be sore & bloated 4 days after EC? Feeling very heavy... hoping it's all part of the journey!

Happy holiday PinPin!

peabrainxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Peabrain - that's fantastic that you're going to blast stage.  I bet you can't wait to get the embies in.  Good luck on Monday.  I was bloated for more than a week after the EC so I think it's normal, I called up QM at the time and they said it was cos I had a lot of eggs.

Laura - good luck for Monday

Kezza - good luck for injection tonight and for scan on Monday

Pinpin - think you've already left but have a wonderful holiday, am v jealous!

The fertility show was quite good although it did all feel a bit commercial - you realise how many companies make good money out of us poor people who stuggle to conceive!  I attended a few of the seminars which were interesting.  Most exhibitors were IVF clinics so I spoke to a few including the Lister (who were very good, a lot of the clinics just wanted to give me a brochure and get rid of me but they sat me down and had a long chat and gave some good advice) and one in India (I was thinking it might be nice to have a change of scenery for another IVF) however of course I won't be needing any of these clinics because my treatment will work this time      

Wish you all a lovely weekend, I'm off to cook some dinner and settle down to watch X Factor xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the show!!! Sounds interesting- you'll have to tell me all when we meet up! 

I'm on here so that I can put off for another 10 mintues doing my injection!!! 

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well it did it!! Only managed to get 0.65 but rang the emergency number and julie said that was fine and not to worry. So sat with my heat pack on and my legs up to give them a bigger boost!!!!

Hope you are all enjoying your saturday night. xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well done Kezza, your doing fab xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I haven't posted for a while DH and I are away having a little break in the Cotswolds at the mo so just a quick phone message from me, hope I don't miss anyone...

Kezza - good luck for your scan tomorrow, it sounds like things are going really well for you, fingers crossed babes 

Laura - fingers crossed for you too Hun, I hope tomorrow goes well and your follies have grown nicely  

Grimmy - Congratulations on being PUPO yipppeeeee!  

Peabrain - Good luck with ET, by tomorrow you'll be PUPO too and you can all go loopy together on your 2ww  

Rose - I'm praying that your OTD brings some good news tomorrow, how are you doing love?  

Silly & Pinpin - I'm so pleased you are both doing well and things are progressing nicely, I'm looking forward to hearing all about your scans, it's so exciting!!!! Have a lovely holiday Pinpin and try not to work too hard Silly  

Nic - I'm guessing this will be a big week for you Hun, when does day 10 fall? I'll be thinking of you xx

Roobs - It's great to have you back Hun, hope u are ok, I'll PM you as soon as I'm back home  

Hi to everyone else, I really hope I haven't missed anyone with important dates this week, there's so much going on at the moment it's hard to keep up!!

AFM - We are all booked in for our initial consultation at The Lister on the 17th Nov, same day as our follow up at QM's. I felt really tearful at the Lister's open evening as it all still felt a bit raw but we were really impressed by them and I'm excited to be moving on now, we're hoping to get going again by Jan. Hope you don't mind if I still hang out with you guys though?    

Catch up soon, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Mini- you are always welcome as far as I am concerned!! I want to know what happens next on your journey and interested to know how the Lister fare as, if we have to do this again, I'm not staying with QM's. Fingers crossed we are BFP together!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Mini - I met the Lister at the Fertility Show and was really impressed by them.  Looking forward to hearing how it goes on 17th. 

Kezza - well done!  I knew you could do it!

xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

all hope everyone is okay.

I havnt been on for a while as things have been a bit hard. I know thats what this is for but I didnt want to bring anyone down with me. Also I didnt know what to say.

Am feeling better now ,thank you for all the support and my DF is fantastic and we are strong together,dont know what I would do without him, hes my rock. 

Somnium- Hope all is ok with you and baby. 

Nicnacnoo- hope yout hysteroscopy and lap D goes okay and there are some little spermies there for you    

Kezzababes- well done on injections that must of been really hard. Sorry your boss is an ass.

Rooby- I spoke to the bridge and I have 2x9cell and 1x7cwll so thats okay Glad you managed to get yours frozen to.Im sure we will get the bill soon.

Sharny- Treatment coming soon hope it goes ok,will be thinking of you. 

Grimmy and Peabrain- well done on PUPO and sending lots of        
hope   goes quickly for youand good luck for your BFP.

Silly and pinpin congrats on your   thats great news guys xx

Tarzangal- hope scans go welland things continue well all the way through

Lauralou82- hope your not to sick of protein yet. Hope EC goes ahead wed as planned and good luck with the rest.
I am in Epsom Downs so not far away from you.

Mini me- sounds like your having a nice relaxing time in the cotswold,bet your able to relax loads.Good luck at your new clinic,let us know how you get on xx

Hiya to all I have not mentioned hope you are well and happy.

Well as for me I found the first week okay and then on tues I started to spot,then the next couple of days it was a bit more until friday I started to bleed and get AF pains as I normally would,it continued until this morning and has now stopped. This time round they started me on the contraceptive pill first and my last period was the 5th Oct so its like it came on time.I know the drugs are suppose to keep you on track,its just  my body is now calm and also the week before I had sore (.)(.) and back ache-now this can be side affect of ET and pregnyl but didnt have it last time.
I did a test on sat-I know I should not of done that but I did and it was a BFN....I will do another one tomorrow and if a miracle happens I will have good news otherwise we will call upon the angels to send our little miracle next time. 

Thanks again to everyone for support.Do  you guys meet up sometimes?

Lots of love and baby dust  and         to all

somewhere   there is a little place that will make all our dreams come true. xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rose, So sorry to hear your news. I guess you are praying for a miracle tomorrow and I'll pray too that everything is ok. At least you've got your frosties to go back to but I know how difficult it is so send you lots of  .  How much time did you take off work for this tx? Did you do acupuncture? 

Yes we met up in October and said we would have one before xmas. I guess somebody just has to suggest a date and then a volunteer to organise it (i did the last one and chose the venue around me so I'll step aside) I can't do from 11-18th as on hols but the week before is good. 

xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All,

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Kezza- Well done, sounds like you are doing fab with the jabs!!  Good Luck for scan tomorrow x

Lauralou- Good Luck for scan tomorrow x

Peabrain- Good Luck for ET tomorrow! x

Tarzangal- Good luck for scan x

Rose- Thank you for your kind words honey.  I will have everything crossed you get a good result tomorrow  


Sorry if I have missed anyone out, but good luck wishes and positivity to all going through treatment or waiting x

AFM- Having a rubbish day!!!  Feeling real low today, and tearful.  Few silly things on my mind.  Still, on nights tonight, so that should keep me busy and my mind occupied!!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Girlies
Hope u all had a fab weekend, back 2 the grindstone tomorrow...... 

Kezza, Lauraloo & Tarzangel- good luck for your scans tomorrow  
Peabrain- Good luck for transfer tomorrow, just think this time tomorrow u shall be pupo 
Bellaboo- Good luck with ur appointment tomorrow, hopefully they can get you started asap  
Rose- Sorry to see you've had a tough last few days, keep the   up  
Grimmy- Hope ur relaxing and taking it easy while your pupo 
 to nicnacnoo, silly, pinpin, som, niccard, rosh, minime & Rooby and any others who i've forgotten  

AFM- Not really much to report, received my treasure box from willow, couldn't help but rip the box open as soon as it arrived to see what we had got.....Now just waiting for af to arrive which is not till about 5th Dec  
Just a quick question, where is best to store the box, ive taped it back up and its in my cupboard under the stairs ( with hoover etc) is that ok??

Shall check back in tomorrow to see how u all got on with appointments and scans.


Sharny x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sharny- so glad it arrived safely. Exciting when it arrives- makes it all seem real!! As long as its dry and kept at room temperature then it should be fine. I keep my by the sofa when we are in the proces and under my bed when not using it!!! 

Hi nicnacnoo- sorry you are feeling down. We all know how tough it is- the thought that we have to go through this to have a baby and everyone else gets pregnant without taking their knickers off!! But we all can't get pregnant that easily so we all know how you feel.   and hopefully things will be happening for you really soon. 

AFM- did my injection and got it spot on. Ok I'm stabbed myself in the finger again but apart from that it went smoothly. Had some chocolate buttons to celebrate (in lieu of a glass of wine!)

hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. Looking at this QM's is going to be busy tomorrow!!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Kezza- I know it really does seem like we are getting somewhere now, that little step closer to hopefully getting our ickle bubs!
Prob best our box is hidden away as we have a very nosy cocker spaniel....
Hope ur scan goes well tomorrow and you have lots of juicy follies      
Sharny x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good morning!

Sorry I didn't post over the weekend, was working almost 24hrs on Saturday and knackered yesterday! But I have been reading, and I see there are exciting things happening!

Kezza - good luck for scan today, I hope your follies are lovely and juicy and you are on for EC as planned! Hope you manage to get hold of Nick for Accu. O, and well done on the injections, such an acheivement, you must be so proud of yourself! I know I was!

Sharny - Glad your box of goodies arrived safely, soooo exciting! Do you start on pill in Dec? or straight onto DR?

Peabrain - Extra good luck for the transfer today, are you having any accu? Hope you have 2 beautiful blasts on board by now!

Nicnacnoo - Hope you are feeling a bit better. We all have days where we feel low, all part of the rollercoaster. The girls on here will tell you I have had many lows, but you will soon hit that high again. Hang on in there!

Rose - Absolutely keeping everything crossed that you have had some wonderful news today. Been thinking of you all night.

Tarzangel - Sounds like the fertility show was really good. And glad you got to meet some other units, to get a feel for how they are. Sounds like you like you have a favourite!

Mini - I wondered where you had got to! Good to see you are ok. And remember, it takes time to heal properly, and the emotions will probably still run high when you start again. Such an unfair system all of this. Not long until you two consultations, hope you get some answers and can move on swiftly. Next time will be 3rd time lucky and you will get your BFP!

Laura - Good luck for your scan today and hope EC can go ahead for you! Remember the old saying that it is quality of good size follies not quantity!

Niccad - If my calculations are right this must be a big week for you! Hope it all goes well. Now you are having you immune treatment you should be well on your way to a BFP.

Pinpin- Not sure if you are reading but hope you are having a fab time in Portugal. Sooooooo jealous.

AFM - Not much to report apart from feeling a bit naf. No real biggy symptoms, just lots of little ones, but don't care too much...... it is all worth it! I think the worst thing is how tired I am feeling, I get in from work, eat my dinner and then fall asleep on the sofa - sitting up - only woken by my dribble down my front! Sexy huh!

Work has been a pig too, been up for both of my on calls, so back with a bang. Done a ridiculous amount of hours, so taken today off to make up for it!

Hi to everyone I missed hope there was nothing important!

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe

p.s. as Kezza said, someone should take the reigns and organise the next meet up. So if people could PM with dates they CAN'T do in Dec (and places they can't get to) then I will try and organise something ok for all of us. If peeps could let me know by the end of the week then I can book a table somewhere as xmas parties will be on! xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- just a quickie and sorry to make this all about me. But I'm gutted. Despite feeling pains all of last week and lots of what felt like something moving, I'm not responding to the drugs. Got 3 follies which aren't a good size. So QM's have up'd the dose of menopur to 6. They think I'm some kind of medical misfit as last time I had 14 at this stage with a lower dosage. 
Been to my accupuncturist and had a good cry- I know its not over yet but it certainly feels like this is going to be a rougher ride than I first thought.   Positive news is that my womb lining is good but if you've got nothing to put in there then whats the use!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Kezza- Sorry to hear that hun, but dont give up hope just yet.
With the increased dose im sure your follies will sprout, when is your next scan? 
Keep thinking   

Sharny x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezza. don't give up hope just yet. When I first went I only had two of good size all of the rest didn't even fit on the chart. But then I had a sudden spurt, and I am sure you will grow more, and the ones you have will get bigger if you are patient. Give your body time to adjust to what i happening to it. Perhaps take a bit of time off work and binge on protein and keep that hot bottie nearby. I hope you accupuncturist has given you some treatment to help bosst things to. Thing could be very different on Wednesday and maybe you will have to wait until monday for EC but remember, as you always tell people, it is better to wait than to rush in. 

Really hope you start to feel better soon, and pick that confidence back up, you have done so well through your treatment, keep it up!

Will be think of you, and you will be in my prayers tonight xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks girls. I'm trying to stay positive. Unfortunately time off work isn't really and option as I had planned my diary around being off next week. Better to keep active. My accu lady said to lay off the hot water bottle as it only stimulates the lining of the womb and that is all fine. Next scan is on Wednesday!


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

everyone hope all is okay!

Well my   was confirmed today so I am waiting for QM to call and arrange follow up appointment.

Kezzababes- Sending you lots of     and     that all turns out well. Looking forward to meeting. Answere to your Q-I had acupuncture on my first IVF and up until the start of this then I just didnt feel like it.I got less eggs this time but the embryos were better quality! Last time I went back to work this time I had the whole time of. So what do you do,I had a soft massage this time-not sure if this was the right thing to do. My sis told me there is a test called "endo bio genics" which is a blood test which analyses your hormones and looks at all aspects more in depths-thyroid,adrenal  etc,then you work on areas of weakness to balance the hormones in your body and give yourself a better chance. Hey you never know. Both my times have been totally different.

Nicnacnoo- hope you are okay xx    

Sharny- Bet you cant wait to start now you have the goodies.Does feel weird with all the needles!!!!

Bellaboo-hope your appt went well

Silly- Hope your enjoying your well earned rest. Will PM you and give you those dates. 

Peabrain-    for ET

Mini- hey third time lucky we can do it,we just have to stay   and keep   

Lauralou,Tarzangel,kezzababes hope scan were good xxxx

Niccad-    
Lots of love and   to all and Hiya to all others


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi rose
thanks for the positive energy and so sorry about your BFN. Julie is on here own today at QM's but she does have a gap this afternoon so I'm sure she will ring back. 
Bad day for both of us but at least you can have a glass of vino tonight to drown your sorrows. Thinking of you honey. xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Rose,

So sorry it is BFN for you this time. I really do hope both you and mini have 3rd time lucky together x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Kezzababes im so sorry you had a bad day,whats the next step? Hope your not to down in the dumps,sending you more        .
Julie just called me back so we have our appointment in December. 
You know I dont even feel like a glass of wine as I would probably drink the whole bottle and then feel really bad tomorrow!!! Have my first day back. I have been eating loads of sweets though which is really bad,ive been so healthy and even lost some weight-woo hoo. xxxxx

Silly- thanks alot xxxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello ladies, nice to be drop in & reading all your updates...

Tarzangal – thanks for your reassurance on bloating, made me feel better that I was being 'normal' ! Glad the fertility show was good, no doubt really worth it for the seminars if not the retail therapy!

Kezza  - well done on your injections   & sorry to hear your embies aren’t developing as fast as last time – don’t give up hope though, as everyone say to me, slow development is often better so hope you feel more positive in the run up to next scan... 

*rose* - really sorry to hear your news – thoughts are with you  . You seem amazingly positive to others – hope you’re taking some time out for yourself... 

Silly – boooo to working so hard, but hurrah for taking today – hope you’re having a nice relaxing one & not spending it all online...

AFM - had a miserable weekend with awful bloating & to top it all got a stinking cold/ flu - so was feeling very sorry for myself. Did a bit too much 'google-freak-out-ing' on OHSS too & convinced myself that my lack of appetite & shorter breathing meant I was a definite case & ET wouldn't happen etc etc. Couple of sleepnlessnights meant it wasn't much fun. But headed up to The Bridge today for ET & all not as bad as I imagined (as ever...). I do have quite a bit of fluid build up from OHSS but likely the appetite & breathing was more flu related.  . But was told fluid will only get worse - am fast outgrowing my trousers so doesn't bode well for my fashion sense over the next few weeks (not that I have much anyway). Just more worried friends will think I'm pregnant & give me 'knowing' looks when they see I'm not boozing too. Could do without that.

Sooo, in the end ET went well - two good quality blasts popped back in... had accu with Nick beforehand & after which was great - made me feel very relaxed - although could definitely feel it. Have been having acu with Hilary for the past year or so & this was quite different - not in a bad way, just knew there were needles involved! It was great to be able to talk to someone before & after it all too, he gave lots of advice about nutrition, how much to do/ not to do etc - just nice to be able to ask lots of inane questions! 
ET itself was remarkably quick - really friendly & helpful staff & had the same embryologist who I had spoken to on the phone a few times so felt friendly & he had a great sense of humour which always helps in these times! DH also had a lovely time as discovered Monmouth Coffee Co while I was having acu - it's in Borough Market (but open every day) & does the most amazing coffee/ pastries & all you can eat french bread & jam. Mmmm. I was jealous. Good to dispatch DH's to though if you're having acu - it's 2mins away down Stoney Street.

Now back at home, feet up & watching Home & Away - can't have watched it for 15 years or so but amazing how I still recognise some of the characters! 

Enough of all that. Jeez I waffle. Will keep things shorter next time! Sending love, thoughts  & luck to you all 
peabrainx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza & Rose,

sorry you've both had such bad days.

Rose, I'm really sorry about your BFN.  It's good though that you've got your follow up date already, you'll be able to learn from that what went "wrong" and what you could change for next time.  When I got my BFN I called up a different clinic to get an appt and went to see them as I didn't want to wait for QM (I had to wait 2 months for follow up).  It helped as I felt I was doing something positive.  I then went to the supermarket and bought all the things that I hadn't been able to eat (blue cheese, goats cheese, coffee, wine), consumed it all and felt even better (temporarily) 

Kezza, I'm sure now they've upped the dosage your follies will grow rapidly.  

Thinking of you both        xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Peabrain, your post came in while I was writing, just want to say CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO!! and best of luck for the 2ww (is it still 2 weeks if you have blasts??)       BFP on its way for you
xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

woooohoooo for peabrain!

I had really bad bloating during my 2WW, and I am sure you can look back to the day of ET for my story. Turned out I was a bit (well, very) bunged up! After ET tho it all settled and was fine, and now I have BFP. So try not to worry. And your chances are even better with 2 good blasts! Whoopee!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats on being PUPO Peabrain - 2 good quality blasts, well done!!  Now you can join me in the 2WW - so far so good!

Rose - so sorry to see your BFN.

LauraLou - How was your scan today, have your follies been growing over the weekend?  I hope you can move onto the EC stage soon.

Kezza - And how was your scan?

I'm back at work after having all of last week off - to be honest it's a blessing to be occupied during the 2WW, and it seems to have got really busy at work over the past week so time should fly by!  I've not had any symptoms other than sore (.)(.) - when could implantation bleeding/pain occur?  I'm not enjoying the Cyclogest at all.............!

Hello to everyone else - I'm struggling to keep up with everyone on here now, so apologies if I've missed anyone.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Grimmy!

So you went back to work?? Good job, I was bored stiff in my 2WW, but it must have worked because here I am. Glad I took it off, but didn't half get bored at the end!

When is your test date? Can't be too much longer now? How are you finding it, being patient?? (not one of my best qualities!)

For me I swear implantation happened 3 days after transfer (ET Thursday) The only reason I say this is because I had a really bad night sleeping on the sunday. Back and tummy really painful, and got up the next morning with the most painful (.Y.) !! After that I also had twinges every day, like AF was going to come, and that stopped for me about a week ago. Just get pulling pains now rather than AF pains. Didn't get any bleeding, from what I have read it is very slight bleeding and actually most people don't notice it.

Once get get your BFP you can stop the lovely cyclogest! I was so happy when I stopped in on thursday!

Glad you are keeping well, don't think it is that busy today, just me waffling on to everybody, in between saturday night tv on I player!

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies, 

Rose - Lots of   to you and DH, so sorry to hear it is a bfn.  Thinking of you; pleased you got your appointment so soon. 

Grimmy - how are you doing?  I have spoken to work and it would seem i am only going to have about 2 or 3 days off and then back to work.  Unless  i can get away with a bit longer!  

Silly - You must be shattered, i know how tired DH is after a few night shifts.  Hope you got some rest today. 

Peabrain - Congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww isn't too bad.   

Kezza - I have pm'd you. 

AFM - Scan went ok today, so EC is planned for Wednesday.  Julie gave me a final shot of Menopur to give my follies a boost, and then got my Pregnyl tonight.  Cab all booked.  All starting to feel very real now!

Thinking of you all, hope everyone is ok.

Just a short one as at my Dad's on his laptop! 

Love

Laura 

xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on being pupo peabrain, 2 weeks time u shall be announcing ur BFP   X
Rose- Sorry to hear it wasnt such good news for you today, hopefully time will fly by and ur appiontment will be here b4 u know it   x
Lauraloo- Yay for scan today- good luck for wednesday ec x
 to everyone else, gott to skidaddle as dinner is in oven cooking.
Sharny x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

How are you all, sorry been missing in action again, am not good at keeping up with you all but do think about you all.  

Kezza - my last IVF was quite similar, my first scan I only had 6 follies, couldn’t believe it, I was so gutted and lots of tears thinking it was all over, but I ate lots of protein, used my hot water bottle and had acupuncture - it all helps.  By next scan I had 8 follies and at EC somehow they got 12 eggs, I kept asking them when I awoke from GA had they got the right person I only had 8 follies.  As it turned out a lot of the extra ones weren’t mature but look at me now hun, so stay positive and keep working on it.

Rose - bug hugs, sorry about your BFN.

Laura - hope scan went well today.

SillyBilly - you should be resting, you and bump are the most important thing now.

Peabrain - Congrats on being PUPO.  Take it easy, lots of comedy to make you laugh - meant to help with implantation.  Sadly I am a bit of a Home and Away watcher!  

MiniMe - good luck with appointment in the Lister, hopefully you will be like me and be third time lucky.  Do you know who you are seeing in the Lister?

Pinpin - happy holiday.

Grimmy - glad you are back in work and taking your mind of things.

No news from me, just wondering about this swine flu jab which is wrecking my head a bit.  Have parents evening tomorrow and Thursday so that will keep me busy, prob won't be on here much.

Sleepy xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

WOW - so much is going on with everyone at the moment which is great!

Rose - so sorry to hear about your BFN   , Thinking of you and your DH.

Peabrain - congratulations on being PUPO and 2 blasts too!! That's great news.

Grimmy - do let us know when D-Day is as we all need another BFP.

Sharny - glad your box of tricks arrived! That will be the next stage for us now  

Lauraloo - really pleased that the scan went well and that you're on track for EC - excellent news.

Kezza - don't give up yet     we're all   that they'll grow xx

Rosh - how are you doing at the mo? Haven't heard from you in a while  

AFM - had our first appointment this afternoon and just felt so nervous all day! Went really well and Dr K and Nick couldn't have been nicer.  We're going for starting the OCP in early Jan which will then hopefully co-inside with EC    during my half-term (I'm a teacher and so is DH).  Just wanted to say a big thank-you to everyone for sharing all your stories and advice, as I went in feeling really informed and positive. We know that it's going to be a really big journey after Christmas, but are really excited (but realistic) about what the future holds at the mo.

Big hello to anyone I've missed.

Bella boo xx

P.S Fertility Show was really good and even DH found it quote "Actually really useful and informative".  The stands weren't bad, but the main reason we were there was for the seminars. We went to a total of 5 in the end and there were doctors from Guys and the Lister. All good stuff and for a newbie, I learnt quite a bit.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad ur appointment went well bellaboo- We will be a week or so apart my ec is provisionally booked for 25th jan.
Its soo exciting when 'the box' arrives it really feels like ur getting somewhere.
Before you know it it will be xmas and then a new year for new beginings.
Not long until we both have our bfp  
 to all
Sharny x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bellaboo – great news on having the dates all sorted out & being able to really enjoy Christmas before the madness begins

Sharny – glad that the box arrived. Pretty freaky seeing all those needles

Sleepy – hello. No idea what I’d do about the jab if I was in your shoes. I saw on GMTV that the UK jab is different from the one is the US and that the US one is safer for pregnant women. I wonder if clinics should be getting all of us to have it done before we start this rollercoaster so that we don’t have to go through the same 'should I shouldn’t I'.. x

Lauraloo – great news about the scan. Good luck for tomorrow – what time are you in?? Will be logging on all day tomorrow to see how you got on. 

Silly – sounds like work is just crazy busy for you. How are you coping and how is the tiredness? Did you stop the cyclogest straight away? So many different suggestions on here… I’ll be doing injections instead of pessaries for my FET & think I have to continue on them for ages if it’s successful.. ? I’m around most of December for a meet up except 4th, 5th and 6th when I’m up in Loch Lomond with the in-laws. I love the meet ups…  

Grimmy – not long to go. Being back at work at least will take your mind off it all (even if it’s just a couple of minutes here and there.. Agreed that it’s suddenly crazy busy on here x

Rose – so so so sorry to hear about the BFN  . It’s such a nightmare to go through and is so unfair. I hope that DH is giving you lots of support. Waiting for the follow up was a nightmare for me as I just wanted to feel I was doing something positive. Like Tarzangal I organised an appointment with another clinic (actually with 2 clinics) which really helped. 

Peabrain – congrats on being PUPO. 2 quality blasts on board.. YIPPEE!! Thanks for the info about the coffee place – I will definitely be recommending it to my DH as I fancy the accu with Nick also… All you can eat French bread sounds dangerous though – he’ll eat all their profits!

Kezza – I hope you’re ok. When you can feel your body doing so much it’s such a nightmare then only seeing 3 follies. Seems that everyone responds completely differently each time but I’m sure your 6 vials will make a massive difference. Have you tried the protein drinks?? Only so much protein you can eat 
Sending you lots of growing vibes… xxxxxxxxxxxx

Nicnacnoo – hope that you’re feeling much better now. We’re all on such a rollercoaster & we’re all here for each other for the lows and the highs. 

Mini- Hello you. The Lister sounds good – I wish I’d been to see them but if this FET doesn’t work we’re kind of committed to CRGH (it’s close to work)… and we’ll be January too as Xmas kind of gets in the way with all clinics closing their labs – BOO

Tarzangal – good luck for the scan tomorrow. Hoping that the injections can start

Rooby – how are you doing? Thinking of you xxx

Hi to everyone else – Margot, Som, Venda, Rosh, Nicky, SarahTM and also to Samia (I hope that you’re managing to get some sleep and that little Eva is doing well x)

Pinpin – good luck with getting to Greece on Tuesday xxxxx

AFM – nothing to report really. Waiting to ovulate which will probably be this weekend (but knowing my body right now it might delay). I had intralipids on Friday which was fine (although boring as I was there for 3 hours). Started the steroids and the clexane injections (and had a massive wobble – injecting with no injector pen is not nice) and am also on antibiotics (thanks pinpin for the advice). Dr Gorgy (the immune specialist) has agreed to start an ICSI cycle with me immediately if the embies don’t survive the thaw which is good as I know I’ll be devastated if they don’t & I have no plan straight away. 

Love to all 
Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all, 

Massive thanks for the support. Especially to sleepy dwarf- you made me realise it can all change so quickly. Hoping for at least one more tomorrow as they won't continue with only 3!! 

Nic- apparently the protein is just to stop you OHSS (no chance of that!) so despite doing over 70g per day then I don't think it will help. I'll see what the say in the morning and maybe get some and some protein bars. 

Well just waiting- really peed off as I've got lots of movement down there (lots more than before) and my legs look like I've got strange disease. What with the two injections per night and the accpunture I feel like a walking pin cushion.
So wiped out today due to the extra dose and frustrated that I can't plan my life (as don't know if I'll get to the 2ww or when it will be)

Any how fingers crossed that they have multiplied by tomorrow (julie said that it takes time and they won't know until Friday if or not I can go ahead). 

xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening ladies!

Kezza - So sorry you are having a rough time of it.  It must be so frustrating for you.  My fingers are crossed that the scan brings you good news tomorrow hon, will be thinking of you x

Niccad - Thank you for your kind words, it means a lot.  I hope you ovulate as expected to keep on track!

Bellaboo - I'm glad your appointment went well today.  Here's hoping 2010 is going to be your year!!

Lauralou - Glad your scan went well, wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow

Peabrain - Glad ET went well, enjoy being PUPO!!  As for Home & Away, I love it!  It's my guilty pleasure!

Rose - I'm so sorry you got BFN, wish I could say something to make it easier.  Sending you lots of love and hugs x


I am sure I have missed loads of you out, so sorry, got a bit behind as been on nights again, butsending you all lots of love, luck and  !

AFM - Doing a little better than I was on Sunday, being at work kept my mind active, and knowing you all 'get' why I have the odd bad day really helps.  I dont feel anyone else gets where I am coming from, not that lots of people know anyway!  In fact, all I get is 'so you'll have a bump soon' etc etc from colleagues etc.  Wonder how long the 'doing the house up' excuse will work for??!!  
Have finished the Progesterone, so waiting to see if it brings me my 1st AF in almost a year!!

Anyway, hope you are all doing ok and keeping warm! xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies

I'm lurking in the background at the moment.... less than 4 weeks until our appt then Crimbo... 2010 will be a far better year than this year for definite  

Nic - glad you are doing a bit better  
Kezza - Sorry about the pin-cushionitis... here's hoping the scan brings wonderful news
Nicad - hope ovulation isn't far away  
Sharny - awesome news for the end of January - may valentines bring you something wonderful!  
Bella - AWESOME news for you hun!!  Hopefully we won't be too far behind you  
Laura - hope today goes okay  

Sorry if i have missed anyone off but hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quickie to let you know that all your praying paid off! I now have 7 follies which are all between 10-16mm. Lining is perfect so EC planned for Monday 16th. Called my boss' boss (as my boss is on holiday) and he was very good about me being off (told him I would be off next week but in truth it will be over 2 weeks)

So relieved that I cried in Katie's office. She was really sweet and has kept me at 6 powders. Going back Friday morning for another scan where at this rate of multiplication I will have 16 follies!!! 

Tarzangal- thanks for your text. Glad the scan went well. 
Laura- let us know how many they collect today xx

Love to all xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza that's fantastic news!!!    So pleased that it's all looking so positive for you and glad to hear that work were understanding.
I look forward to hearing the update on Friday.

Rosh - glad you are still lurking! Fingers crossed that you'll be starting your treatment around the same time as me.  How are you feeling at the moment?? Did you manage to sort the counselling out with your GP?

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay Kezza!    Thhat is fab news! See, we told you soooooooo  

Roll on Monday!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

for kezza, soo happy for you hun.
The   paid off- good luck 4 scan friday 
Sharn x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Afternoon, 

Just a quick one from me.

Kezza - great news that your follies are coming along. 

Had my EC this morning, Dh went off to the Bridge.  Feeling a bit down about it all though, we only got 2 eggs.  I am sure i have read on here that others have had this number before; i was just expecting more.  Maybe i am being greedy?!?

Feeling ok otherwise, DH has just gone off to work so i am going to lay on the sofa and watch my programmes! 

Sorry about the me post.

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok. 



xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Laura don't worry!!! I'm sure both will fertilise and you'll be PUPO before you know it. Enjoy your programmes and don't forget the brazil nuts and pineapple juice. Let us know when you've had a call from the Bridge. 

Thanks for the support girls. Fingers crossed I've got at least 10 on Friday but happy with 7 as long as they've all got something in them! 

x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

lauralou- Keep    as it only takes one.......
Ill keep   for you, you WILL be pupo in next few days  
 to everyone else.
Sharny x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Laura - Don't be disheartened by today, two is great! I only had two embies at the end of all the treatment which I was really disappointed with, and was sure I wouldn't get anywhere, but now look at me! Two is all you need and I am sure they be be fusing and fertilising as we speak, and tomorrow you wil get a call to say they are both doing well. Will have everything crosed for you, and will say a prayer for you tonight. Hope they don't leave you hanging too long! Will DH be athome with you tomorrow when they call? 

Kezza - Good to see the good news has brought your spirits up, the old Kezza is back! I'm sure at this rate you'll have multiplied well again and by Monday.......Well you could have super eggs!

Just a reminder to everyone to let me know if you want to come to next meet up and if so what dates you can do, and where you are to make it fair for everyone. So far I have 3 replies. Lets make it a good one for the festive season! 

Lots of love to all and imaginary fairydust as I am on the phone.

SillyBillyMe x x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quick one 4 u kezza... Could you do me a huge favour and list all 'things' that are 'good' for you while down regging, stimming and when pupo please, Ive picked up on here a whole bunch of 'things' like hot water bottle, nuts, protein and im all so confused on when what is meant to happen when  
Sharny x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

sharny- no problem details to follow in a PM. 

So silly I've been preoccupied. I can't do from 11th to 19th  Dec as on holiday (St Lucia Yeah!!!) But the first week and part of the 2nd week is good for me. Or the last week of Nov? 

Laura- see Silly is right. Doesn't matter about quantity- as long as they are good ones!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - great news about your follies!

Laura - sorry you're feeling disappointed but listen to what Silly says, look at her now!

love Sleepy xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for ur pm kezza 
Love FF you girlies are so supportive and it really helps that each and everyone of you REALLY know what were going through.
Loving the peals of wisdom that are picked up along the way.

Sharny x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza - forgot to say I'm up for the next meet up, can do most dates during the next month.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I think Silly is organising it Sleepy. Be good to meet you at long last!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies, 

Kezza – I'm so pleased that things have turned round for you hun, obviously EC on Friday 13th just wasn't meant to be! 

Lauralou – I will be saying a little     for you tonight hun, I know it's sooooo hard but try to keep your PMA up, there have been so many success stories on here with just one or two embies. I hope you don't have to wait too long for the call tomorrow and that it brings the good news that you deserve  

Rose – I'm so sorry to hear your news    Feel free to PM me anytime, it's not that long since my BFN so I know what your going through 

Peabrain – Congratulations on being PUPO, how are you feeling? 

Grimmy – I wish I'd gone back to work in week two... I went totally cookoo at home on my own 

Sleepy – It must be so hard knowing what to do about the swine flu jab, I'm sure you'll make the right decision. We are seeing Alison Taylor at The Lister, she was recommended to us given my poor response last time, fingers crossed she will be able to work her magic. 

Nicnanoo – I'm glad you are feeling a bit brighter hun 

Bellaboo – Fab news that your appointment went well and that you've got your dates... it's a great feeling. We may end up being cycle buddies! How are you going to handle the whole no drinking thing over Christmas and New Year? I had a totally sober one last year as we were doing our first cycle, I'm not sure I'll be so strict with myself this year... hmm we'll have to see  

Sharny – I'm glad your box of tricks arrived okay, another exciting step closer to your BFP! Looks like there will be a few of us cycling together in the new year  

Nic – How are you hun? Any news? I hope your body is behaving itself and you have ovulated over the last few days. How are you getting on with your immune treatment, I hope you haven't had too many side effects 

Rosh – I hope the 8th December comes round quickly, things will soon get moving for you 

Sillybillyandbump – I hope you are managing to get lots of rest between your shifts, just reading about your hours makes me feel   I'm definitely up for an Xmas get together, thanks for volunteering to be our party planner, I'll PM you xxx

Hi Tarzangirl, Roobs, Som, Venda, Nicky, SarahTm, Samia and everyone else, sending all lots of love.

No real news from me, I managed to get my GP to repeat all my routine blood tests yesterday in preparation for our appointment at The Lister next week... every penny helps! And I've got all our notes back from Queen Mary's... I've even put them all in a nice folder ready to hand over, what a loooooser! Now I'm just twiddling my thumbs, wishing the days away, dying to hear what they will say, I hope they can help us       

Better go, I've got to pick my overworked hubby up from the train station. 

Mini xxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - good luck with your final scan tomorrow - can you send me as well the info on nuts, protein, pineapple juice etc?  I didn't do any of this last time and hoping it will help me to get a better result this time

Lauralou - remember it's quality, not quantity -   for good news for your call today

Grimmy / Peabrain - how is the 2WW going?

Niccad - I hope the immune treatment is going well, it sounds quite scary but I've seen from other parts of FF that it does seem to get the results so must be worth it in the end

Mini - good on you for getting all the blood tests done and I don't think you're sad re the notes - it will make is nice and easy for the Lister to understand what's been going on.  I would do the same!

Silly - poor you, you must be shattered with those late shifts, I hope you manage to get plenty of rest in between

AFM - scan went well yesterday so started on the lovely injections.  Was really nervous last night but DH did a good job.  Apart from accidentally "locking" the sharps bin and having to smash it open with a hammer!!!

If anyone has any advice on how to improve egg quality at this late stage that would be great - that was my main problem last time.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning Lovelies, 

Just had to sneak on here (at work at the mo!)

Dh took the call this morning from The Bridge - both eggs survived overnight and are of good quality.  Going back in tomorrow at 11:20.  

Thank you for all your lovely messages and prayers.

Very quick, must get back and do some work now. 

Lots of love and luck to you all.  Will log back on tonight for a proper post. 

xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

That's fantastic news Laura, 100% fertilization yipppppeeeeeeee!     

Tarzangal – Congratulations on starting stimms hun, try to eat 70g of protein a day, lots of chicken, fish, eggs, milk etc. If you are struggling Whey protein shakes are a great top up (but don't get the soya based ones as soya can act as a contraceptive), keep your tum and lower back nice and warm and most of all try to get plenty of R&R, save as much energy as possible for your blossoming follies, good luck sweetie  

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi ladies,
sorry been away but kept reading....would like to say a huge   to lauralou and kezza i do have fingers and toes crossed for you girls    

love
ven
xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie.............

YIPPEE!!!!!!! Well done Laura - That is the most fantastic news! The two you collected are just meant to be............. hope you are feeling a bit better about things. And well done for going back to work......... there is no way I could have gone! Hope you are taking a bit of time off in the 2WW to relax?

Thanks for peoples dates, the list is getting better now, keep them coming!

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

for lauralou, good luck for tomorrow hun
Kezza also good luck for tomorrow , hope those follies have grown some more already for ec monday.
 to every1 else.....
Sharny x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Laura - Hurray!! that's great, as I said before it's quality not quantity and they're both obviously very good, best of luck for tomorrow.

Mini - thanks for your advice.  My lunch today was an egg, avocado and brazil nut sarnie    but just looked up protein content and not very high!  so think will go for the whey protein shakes which sound horrible but if they do the job I'll be happy.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Laura!! So proud of you girlfriend!!!     

Let us know how you get on tomorrow and hopefully we'll get to meet up soon! 

x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Afternoon all, 

Kezza – hurrah for your growth spurt!   Great news.. fingers crossed your next scan shows you’re ready to go!

Laura – yippee for the overnight action at The Bridge & wishing you lots & lots of luck for ET, hope it all goes well

Grimmy – how goes the 2WW for you?

Mini – my notes are in a file too. It’s pink and has a zip. I like it as just throw everything in & can close it up when I don’t want to think about it all!

Tarzangal – well done on stating the injections  , time will begin to fly now 

For those talking about protein shakes – I bought some ‘Whey to Go’ stuff from a healthshop (& took out a small mortgage to do so) & have to admit I quite like the taste (got the Vanilla flavour). It came with a little recipe book too but not got that adventurous yet, so far I’ve just tried it in porridge, yoghurt & in a smoothie & it’s been yum… I struggle with ‘proper’ protein at breakfast as love a bit a’cereal, so it’s a really easy way of having a big protein boost to start the day. Amazing how it fills you up more too – apparently protein at breakfast does that but I can never be bothered fwith scrambled eggs etc.

All well with me in my 2WW – stomach feels miles better after awful ‘fluid’/ late EC pains at the weekend. Am hoping that’s not a bad sign… funny how either way, pain or no pain, you worry! Am pottering around home & about – my husband & I are moving to the US in a few weeks (not ideal timing, I know, don’t get me started) so suddenly realizing how much we have to organize. Keeping my mind occupied & off continual 2WW thoughts at least! 

Had a bit of a doubtful moment yesterday when I was out to lunch with a friend who said she didn’t even walk upstairs during her 2WW… eek… am I already doing too much being out & about?!?!? I was told to do what I enjoy, and I enjoy lunches very much (I drove there & back, all very easy). I’m generally a very active person & consider myself to be doing very little. But then maybe I don’t know what ‘take it easy’ is… hmm..

Anyway, hope those at work are nearing the end of the day   & those at home are at home as it’s pouring outside.

Love & luck to all with milestones in the next few days  

peabrainxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick one.... Congrats Laura... Great news on the 100% fertilisation. YIPPEEE!!!! Pupo here you come... xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys!

Anyone have any preferences as to where we go on our meet up? When I last went we went to Harts Boatyard on the Thames which was lovely, and I know the last time you guys went to the Albany, how was that? I think I pub that you can get food is best so some can eat, and if you don't want to you don't have to. No good pubs in Surbiton though, and Kingston gets a bit busy. I know there is the Swan in Thames Ditton too, but other than that my knowledge is limited.

If nobody is sure of where to go then I am tempted to suggest Harts Boatyard again, I really thoroughly enjoyed it there, or the albany, as it it tried and tested. Which would people find it easiest to get to?

Lots of love x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

O and so far the only dates left are 1st, 2nd, and 8th, that all those have replied can make. And heres who I have so far.....

Niccad
Kezzababes
Minime
Bellaboo
Rose
Tarzangal
Sleepy
SillyBilly

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sillyandbump, the albany was ok but a bit pricy. Plus you had to book a table for a set number which was difficult as we had some cancellations at the last minute. So if Harts is good then lets go for that. 

Any of those dates suit me- looking forward to it already. Hopefully by then a few more of us (including me  ) will be  

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Silly - I really liked both so am happy with either. 

Just completely messed up my injection somehow. I was doing the clexane in the evening and was told it should really be the morning so i've been slowly moving it earlier and earlier (which means I'm injecting at work). The needle went in fine... all seemed good.. went back to my desk feeling very proud of myself. 
Um.. 20 mins later I can feel this wetness... I look down and my shirt is covered in blood... nice. I strategically picked up a file to cover it up & went to investigate. The tiny weeny pin prick won't stop bleeding. I've put pressure on and it's still going. On the plus side the anti-clotting injection is definitely working! On the negative side I'm supposed to be seeing some girl friends tonight & will have to wear my emergency work jumper. BOOOOOOOO  
(I have another scan at QM tomorrow am - will any of you be there?)
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Me me me Nic!!!! 9.30am- hopefully to get the go ahead for Monday. Boooooooo indeed. Poor you!! I would stop somewhere and buy something but then again I'm terrible at that!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Niccad - Probably just the fact that the clexane and other anti coag things are working, just keep putting pressure in it, and try a blob of vaseline! what the boxers use!

Ok we'll go for harts of booking is an issue at albany, if everyone is ok with that? x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All,

Kezza - Well done on the growth!!  Thats great, fingers x for the scan!!

Lauralou - Well done on the fertilisation!!  Wishing you heaps of luck with ET!!

Grimmy & Peabrain - I hope the 2ww is going ok for you?  Thinking of you and  

Tarzangal - Hope jabs are going well for you hon

Silly - I hope you are feeling ok, your scan is coming up quickly!  So exciting!  As for meet, think I'm probs too new, still feel like a gatecrasher!!

Niccad - hope the treatment is going ok and you are well?  Good luck with scan tomoz

Mini - not long til your appt now, good luck with that!

Rose, sleepy, bellaboo, sharny and anyone else I may have missed, hope you are all well and things are good for you.

AFM, thought the progesterone was doing its job, having AF pains, this morning had what I thought was the start (sorry tmi), but now just left with the pain!!  We'll see!

Anyway, hope you are all having a lovely weekend, lots of love to all xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Have just realised I'm out the 2nd - sorry, can do the 1st or the 8th though and Hart's good for me.

Lauralou - gr8 news, you will be PUPO before long!

Hope everyone else ok, 

Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

nicnacnoo- please join us. No special places for who has been on here the longest!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning kez.. Looks like I'll miss you as I'm sitting at QM now waiting. I hope the scan goes really well. Silly.. Thanks for the advice. It's still bleeding though. Realised that if I had even a minor accident I'd be in a real mess... Might reduce the clexane amount!? 
Hello to everyone.. It's friday!!! Yeah!
Xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope it goes ok Nic. And hope they can give you something to stop the bleeding!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Mornin' all,

Just popping on to wish Kezza & Nic lots of luck with their scans today xxx

And to send Laura a big dose of   for ET today xxx

Lots of love, 
Mini xxx

PS. Harts Boatyard sounds great to me & please come Nicnacnoo, it would be lovely to meet u xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just a quickie to say I've got the go ahead for Monday for my EC. Got 8 (poss 9 but Katie couldn't get to it) follies ranging between 10-20mm. Last menopur tonight and then the trigger on Saturday. 

Yipppeee!!!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello from a train giong up to York!

Kezza - that's fantastic news, well done!!!  Keep up the protein and lot of luck for Monday, let me know how you get on.

Lauralou - how did ET go?

Niccad - how did it go at QM this morning?

Nicnacnoo - please come to the drinks.....I'm new too....

AFM - 2 injections down, 9 to go (hopefully...).  Spending weekend with parents who have made me a yummy lentil moussaka for my protein fix.

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi tarzangal- how bizarre is this? You live near me, we are doing our IVF only days apart and I'm also from Yorkshire (Doncaster)
Hope its not too wet! We were going to go up this weekend but I've got young nieces/nephews who like to jump all over me so in the circumstances we thought we would stay at home. 

Hilary accupuncture was telling me that brown basmati rice and dhal is excellent for protein intake. Something to do with the combination!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza - hopefully the similarities will continue and we'll both get BFPs this time!  good news re dhal, I love it so will def indulge in some! xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon all - not been on for a while, lots going on!

Kezza - congrats on growing your follies.  Good luck for EC on Monday.

Niccad - hope your scan went OK today too.  Have you managed to stop the bleeding?!

Lauralou - Hope the ET went smoothly today.  Welcome to the PUPO club, now the need for patience really starts!

Peabrain - how are you doing?  I cant remember how far through your 2WW you are, when is D-day?  And off to the US - sound like a great adventure, where will you be living?

AFM - being back at work and busy is helping the days tick by, less than a week and I will know one way or the other (test day is Thursday).  I've managed towork at home all this week so have taken it fairly easy but next week is much much busier!  I'm not really sure how I feel about things at the moment - I feel normal and other than a few more AF type pains and slightly sore (.)(.) there is nothing that indicates I have had any TX.  My PMA is telling me that all is OK but there is always a slight nagging doubt at the back of my mind!  Oh well, there is absolutely nothing I can do to influece the outcome now, so I will just have to be patient for another 6 sleeps!!

Have a great weekend everyone
Grimmy


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy -   . Sounds like you are coping really well & have a great attitude. I hope that next 6 days fly by for you and we can all be celebrating on the meet up.

Kezz - great great news about the follies. Who'd have thought it after your first scan!!?? Roll on EC. I'm really hoping we can be cycle buddies.

Lauralou - how did you get on I hope all was well and that your bladder wasn't too uncomfortable whilst you were waiting xx

AFM - the bleeding is on-going. Stopped over night with a pressure thing, but started the second I stood up. I'm seeing the immune dr later to see if I've over-reacted to the blood thinning stuff. Scan this morning went well - lining good & looks like I should ovulate over the weekend. All i then have to do is to call the Bridge for them to organise the thaw. Katie said ET is usually 4 days after ovulation with 3 day frozen embies... I'm     they survive. Not sure how I'll manage if they don't. 
I hope that you all have great weekends & hello to everyone not mentioned
Nic xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Nic- that sounds awful-  I hope your immune doc sorts it out! I think my ET will be wed or thurs so likely to be around the same day as yours. How do you know when you've ovulated? I'm guessing a pee stick?

Laura- any news from you?   that you've got 2 embies snuggled up inside you!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Last day at work as taking the two weeks off (my work think I'm only off next week so feeling a bit naughty knowing I'll be off until at least 30th Nov!)


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi
Kezza- Yay for ur growing follies and EC planned for monday. Sod work you deserve it hun by what ive read your boss is an   so sod him,
Niccard- I will be   for you that ur little embies will be all snuggled up inside this time next week.
Peabrain & Grimmy- Hope the 2ww is flying by for you both.
Lauralou- Hope ET went well today.
 to Sleepy, tarzangel, rose, mini, silly, som, nicnacnoo & Rosh- Sorry if ive missed any but my god there are a few of us on here now, and my memorys not all that great with it being a friday...  

AFM- Not much to report, Ive taken the tips and im going to try and cut down my caffiene intake as i usually drink a round 6 cups of tea a day 
I bought some herbal earlier, liking the berry one but not keen on the lemon and ginger, its yuck...yuck....yuck!
So will try a few others over the weekend 

Hope u all have a fab weekend

Sharny x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sharny- thanks for the words of support. 
I like the lipton morrocan ones as they are quite sweet but a bit spicy too. also you can get some  fab de-caf normal tea bags. the old cup doesn't hurt but caffiene generally is not good for egg quality. xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening, 

Thank you for all the messages, i have been reading it all on my phone. 

Kezza - fantastic news about the follies growing and you are now ready for EC.  Not long until you will be joining me and a few others on the 2ww. 

Mini - thank you for PM while i had a little panic!! 

Grimmy - Keep going, over half way there.  Hope you are going too  

Nic - Hope you are ok?

Silly - You were right - quality not quantity!  Hope you have managed to get some rest?

AFM - I am now officially PUPO!!! All went really well at the Bridge, have one average and another above average on board!!  It all felt a bit surreal! I got my little picture too.  Thank you once again for your support. Now the 2ww begins!! I go back to work on Wednesday.  When we left the Bridge DH wouldn't let me walk next to the road, he became very protective!!

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Lauraloo - that's fantastic news!!!     CONGRATULATIONS!! So pleased that it all went to plan and sending you lots of    xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry has to be a quick one as off to bed... I've not had time to catch up I'm afraid but wanted to post a pic of our little Eva who is doing brilliantly (will update soon) Hope you're all well and I'm thinking of you all  




























Love to all 

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam - what gorgeous pictures of Eva (loving that little hat!) and I really love the bottom pic of Aaliyah, Keira and Eva all together. 

Bet they love their new little sister don't they?

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the gorgeous pictures Samia. How are you coping with 3 kids? Hope the car got sorted out. 

Good news Lauralou- now rest up until you are BFP!!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'm back from   Portugal since yesterday and although I logged on occasionally whilst out there to check how you were all doing I didn't get much time to post (we had to buy those internet cards from reception  )

Samia - oh amazing pictures of little Eva and Dad and the other girls. What a lovely family you have, you must be so proud. I hope you are not too tired and that you are coping but no doubt as you are a super mummy  

Kezza - I see you have done all the rght things and it's all paid off with a lovely number of follies you will no doubt have some juicy eggs on Monday. Good luck with the trigger injection tonight and enjoy the sedation on Monday. Please let us know how it goes!

Rose - I was truely sorry to read you news     I hope you and DH are looking after each other.

Grimmy - I saw you went to blasts that is fantastic!    I had AF type of pains during my 2 ww soooo... roll on thursday so we can read your BFP!

Lauralou - congratulations on being PUPO!    I hope you have your feet up (literally) and DH is providing everything his little princess needs  

Sharny - Silly and I both gave up tea during our Tx as well and drank herbal tea as if it was going out of fashion !  

Peabrain - How are you doing and when is your OTD sending you some   

Rooby - How are you doing? I am thinking of you lots     and   for you lots too. I know very soon you'll be back onto the train with your frosties and this will be YOUR time, Rooby time. x

Sleepy - I hope you are well. Have you made a decision re-swine flu vaccination? x

Tarzangal - well done with the injections. Keep up with the protein intake, drink lots of water and put that hot water bottle on your tummy !     

Nicnacnoo - AF pains can be a good sign, they were for me, I understand the worry though and sending you lots of   

Silly - I have pmed you back to say yes I'm in for the next meet up! I hope you do manage to get a sneaky first scan in next week  

Niccad - it was lovely talking to you earlier   Good luck for your first Gestone injection tomorrow and sending lots and lots of     for thaw next week and then you'll be PUPO x

Rosh - it's getting closer and closer to your IVF appointment now. How are you feeling?  

Mini me - yes please stay on this thread !   I bet you cannot wait until your appointment at the Lister and for sure they will come up with a good plan for you  

Liz -  how are you doing? I bet you are looking forward to your first Xmas with Ellis  

AFM - We had a lovely time in Portugal doing nothing but sit in the sun and eat some nice savoury food    Then half way through the holiday we heard from Dr G that my LAD retest (one of the immune markers) needed further boosting treatment as much lower than it should be meaning DH and I are now going to Greece on Tuesday next week so we can get this treatment urgently in my system.

This morning we had our first scan with Dr G and we saw 1 lovely hearbeat although there are 2 sacs the second one didn't show a heartbeat but Dr G said it may just be a bit slow and not to give up on it... I guess we'll see at the QM NHS scan on the 23rd Nov.
I got another lot of IVIG in my system this am as well. I really can't get too excited about this due to the immune stuff going on miscarriage is a worry and I can only take it one day at a time and   to get closer to the 12 weeks hurdle.

Now I've got to empty our suitcases and do some washing... isn't the weather here just dreadful today nothing is going to dry ?  

Hi to everyone else!    SarahTM, Wombly, Bellaboo, Somnium and Venda ! I hope i'm not forgetting anyone!

Love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

With all that pinkness going on Pinpin then you are surely having twin girls!!! Lovely to have you back and glad you had a nice time. Why do you have to go to greece to have your booster? 
Must have been amazing to see the heartbeat! 

Hi everyone else- hope you are having a nice weekend and not getting blown away! 

AFm- I feel huge. My (.)(.)'s are massive and my current bra is so uncomfortable that I had to undo it in the cinema last night. My jeans are too tight so I'm living in jumper dresses and leggings!!! 
Also got lots of pains in my ovaries (stabbing pains) which Katie says are normal when they are getting bigger. So excited about Monday and praying it is my time!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good symptoms Kezza those follies are defintely getting juicy and those (.Y.) might get even bigger with the trigger shot !  

I   for everything to go well - this is YOUR Time ! 

I have to go to greece because it's the only place in europe doing the LIT treatment according to Dr Beers protocol which means using a blood donor to do a white cells transfusion when you and your Dh have a similar DNA which is the case for us.  Dr Beer is the pioneer of immunological reproduction and his protocol is followed by Dr G. I should have really gone to greece before starting the Tx but was hoping DH LIT in london would do the trick...

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Pinpin. Nice trip to Greece coming then!

Quick question for those that have been through it already. After my trigger last night, I have a big red mark like it has caused a reaction. Has anyone else had this? Feel a bit funny too- can't tell you what just a bit weird. I'm hoping it is just the trigger doing it stuff- I guess it is powerful stuff! 

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Afternoon, 

Quiet on here this weekend, the weather has been awful.  Dh has been outside trying to repair out fence! 

Kezzza - Don't worry - i had the same, it was quite warm too.  It does go away don't worry.

Pinpin - hello and welcome back from your holiday.  Hope you had a lovely time and all goes well in Greece. 

AFM - Nothing to report really, should i be "feeling" anything?!  My (.)(.) are very tender and feel like they weigh a ton! Any pains/aches that i did have, have now gone and i feel ok.  

Hope you are all ok.

xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Evening Ladies - lots of Sunday night activity on here... lovely to catch up. 

PinPin - great to have you & your chat back, sounds as though you had a lovely time... sending you lots of positive thoughts heartbeat number 2 - how exciting to hear at least one, maybe the other one was hiding behind it... hopefully!  

Kezza - yes, my trigger gave me a big red bump, and wierdly, it made all the other little bruises from days before come up blacker too - very odd.. I'm sure you did it right though   & are all ready for EC - very exciting!

AFM, no news really - waiting waiting waitng & trying to keep busy by moving our lives to America... bit annoying not knowing what might be happening as can't plan much, or when exactly to go (DH flies in 2 weeks). If things go well, (test date is Saturday 21st), then not sure when I should fly... acupuncture-ists (is that a word?) are all quite against it... it's 10 hours so don't want to risk anything. Not easy & sending me a bit  $$

Quick question - does anyone know opinions about whether acupuncture is good during 2ww? I have different opinions from Nick & Hilary (both of whose opinion I respect) & don't really know what to do!

peabrainxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Peabrain - regarding accup I followed Nick's advice of not having any in the 2 ww and so did Silly I believe. I guess you need to go with your gut feeling though. As for flying I asked the Dr and researched on the internet as well before we went on hols to Portugal last week and was told it's not a problem to fly but ensure you're not carrying anything heavy. I am flying to greece on tuesday on prescription from Dr G and don't think he'd make me fly if he thought it was unsafe!

Kezza - good luck for tomorrow     I hope you get many juicy eggies  

Lauralou - no I don't think there is anything that you should feel! Relax, put your feet up and roll on test date !! x

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say hi, am watching X Factor - come on Jedward!!!   

Pinpin - welcome back, we've missed you.  What a pain having to go to Greece.  Will you do me a favour next time you're talking to Dr G and ask him his opinion on swine flu vaccination with people with immune issues.

Sam - beautiful picture of your beautiful daughters.  Eva is beautiful, what is the next steps regarding her lip.  A woman I work with brought in pics of her son when he was born (he's now 15) and he had cleft lip too, you wouldn't even notice it now.

Kezza - good luck for tomorrow.

Hi everyone else.

Sleepy xx

 Jedward are through again - they are going to win this you know!!!!!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quick one to wish kezza good luck for EC today.
Sharny x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi girls!

Just a quickie to saye good luck to Kezza for EC today, will be praying all goes well!

Will be on later when DH has finished hogging the computer!

Lots of love x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Kezza - thinking of you today for your EC - hope it has all gone ok & that you're up & eating tasty sandwiches & crisps as I type... 

Thanks for your advice on acu - apparently Nick warns against acu during the 2ww is to stop people going to non-fertility specialists - so as long as you're going to someone specialised, then that's ok. I agree though, it's a gut feel thing. 

On the flying topic, from what I've read, I think there's a bit of a Eastern/ Western medicine divide with Western advice not seeing there necessarily being an increased risk, but Eastern medicine is concerned with the change of pressure that your body undergoes. As you say though, loads of people fly while pregant (knowingly or not!) & loads have IVF abroad so I'm sure it's fine. General advice seems to be to drink lots of water & move about even more than normal, especially on long haul. If all goes well for us ( ), I think I'm going to stay here for my first scan (is that 3 weeks after test date?) & then jet off...

peabrainx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza – I hope that today has gone well & that you have a great crop of eggs & are now sitting with your feet up chatting to the other girls waitng for DH to come back. I can’t remember if you’re IVF or ICSI – but which ever I hope they get frisky tonight for the call tomorrow xx

Tarzangal – how are the injections coming along… not long now.

Grimmy –how is the waiting going?? Only 3 more sleeps. 
Peabrain – how goes the 2ww for you? I’ve always heard that no accu during 2ww but I think as long as the person knows what’s going on then it should be fine. 

Lauralou – how was your first weekend being PUPO? I kept looking at the picture as I just couldn't get my mind around the idea they were inside me.... 

Samia – thank you for posting the pictures. She looks amazing & you must be over the moon. How is the feeding going?

Pinpin – thanks so much for the call on Saturday. Glad that you are back & hope the trip to Greece is stress free. I’ve read that he’s far more gentle that PA (thank god) and his nurse actually does the injections. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Rooby said that your bruises were bad from the clexane but how bad are they? My tummy is a complete mess…

Rooby - how are you getting on? Thanks for texting me back on Saturday. I hope that you had a great time with your sister. 

AFM – well I got a smiley on my ovulation stick on Saturday which means I ovulated yesterday. YIPPEE! I spent all Saturday tracking down needles so have started my progesterone jabs (which I haven’t told QM about!). The Bridge called me yesterday – my 3 days frozen embies will be defrosted on Wednesday, monitored overnight, and if all good I will have ET on Thursday. Guess that I won’t sleep Wednesday night & will be busy praying. From your experience is ET usually in the morning/lunch time? Only asking as I need to book in for IVIG (immune stuff) & the only time they can do is 3pm!?  

Love to all 
Nic xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon!

Such a lot going on here! We will soon be in for a big string of BFP's! 

Nic - Yippee!!!!    I remember back in the day when we were just 'trying' and didn't know we had any problems seeing that smiley face on the stick! Quite a special moment. And I can imagine it is really poignant knowing that smiley face means your frostie babies will be put back. I'll bee praying for you on Wednesday night and Thursday morning. Why don't you ring thm and explain that you have to have IVIG treatment at 3pm so need a morning transfer? I'm sure they'd be more than happy with that.

Kezza - Have been thinking of you all morning. Hope you are up and about and that DH rrives back soon with the good news of how many eggs you have   I am sure you'll have lots!

Peabrain - Pinpin was quite right when she said that I had no accu in the 2WW. Nick said not to, and I found him so genuine that I took his word for it  And plus I didn't know any fertility specialist accu so didn't want to risk it. I still got my BFP, so there must be something in what he says, and just goes to show you don't necessarily NEED it.

Sleepy - Having a big fall out with work at the moment over the flu jab  If you look back in my past post you will see that I posted on the swine flu topic board and gave my opinion based on the evidence I have, don't know if it will help. I have decided not to have it despite being a 'frontline' worker and having asthma as there is clearly no evidence that it is ok to have in pregnancy yet 

Pinpin - Thanks for your PM. Great to see that the scan went well, it must have been so so good to see a heartbeat on the screen. Hope your trip to Greece goes well, and that the scan next week shows that second heartbeat nice and strong!  

Laura - Flying in early pregnancy is fine, it is later in pregnancy that you are more at risk. The main worry with fly in pregnancy particularly on long flights is the risk of DVT. I would get a pair of flight stockings to wear and do the exercises the show you on the video/leaflet.

Sam -  Was great to see the beautiful pictures of your little girl. I do hope the feeding is going well and the cleft nurse is helping out!

Grimmy - Hope you are finding this last bit of the 2WW ok! 

Tarzangal - When are you due for EC?

Hi to everyone else - can't quite remember what else has happened since I last posted! 

AFM - Have been to Devon for a rather wet and wild weekend! But it was great to get away. This weekend was actually booked as a 'drowning our sorrows' weekend in case treatment hadn't worked out, but turned out to be a celebration!  Just a shame I wasn't feeling tip-top  Have had the most incredible nausea all weekend and also just felt really worn out. Got home last night and developed a stinking cold, and now feel much better, despite the cough and runny nose!  So have taken today off work and feeling very tired and just wanted to see how today went before I commited to a whole day at work. 

Other than the nausea I seem to be OK. The nausea is steadily getting worse so taking the as a good thing   and my (.Y.) are doing some rather weird and wonderful things too! The loo has become my best friend, almost my second home!  It doesn't seem to matter what I eat either, it just lasts all day and all night. Today's tactic is to eat very low fat food to see if it is fat content making me ill, and I am pleased to say this is the best day I have had in the last 5 so I might be on to a winner!

Only 11 days (!) until my scan but still seems like a lifetime away. I have been tempted to get a scan at work at the end of this week (6+4 on Friday) but know that if there is no heartbeat because it is too early I will only worry for the whole next week,  so have decided not to cheat and just wait it out! I just really want to know how many and if it all looks ok!

Well I'm going to catch up on my Saturday night TV on the sofa, have been eating chicken soup as I write this and now feel rather full!

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

O and I was thinking the evening of Monday the 8th December at Harts Boatyard. We can just take it casually in the bar like before and order there if people want to eat. I can get there at 6.30 to grab a good table (or two) xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- just a quickie as feeling exhausted. We only got 2 eggs so naturally disappointed but trying to remain positive that it only takes 1! So we'll see what tomorrow brings but I think DH is a bit upset. We got back 10 minutes ago and he went straight upstairs and hasn't come down since!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kezza - glad that you're back and are ok. I know that you were expecting more than 2 as you had such a growing number of follies but, as has been said a million times, it only takes one. I hope that you and DH manage to have a big cuddle and are able to support each other tonight. This whole thing is sooo hard on relationships isn't it.  
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza, congrats hun, hope they get jiggy tonight in the lab of lurve.  DH prob just doesn't know what to say, he will come round.  Rest up you and get your body ready to be PUPO.

Silly - thanks re swine flu, will have a look back.  And 8th Dec sounds good, thanks.

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls. Went upstairs for a sleep and he came up for a cuddle so no problems here. Just want tomorrow to come so we know if the lab of lurve has done its magic and we have 2 embies. They said no problems with the sperm so fingers crossed it will all be ok. And yes it only takes one- haven't given up hope yet! 

8th is ok with me.


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening, 

Kezza - I was in the same boat as you only last week with 2, but both fertilised and i am now PUPO.  Fingers crossed for you and DH.  Glad he came and cuddled you.  They called us quite early, about half 9, so hope the wait tomorrow isn't too long.  Lots of  . 

Hello to everyone. 

xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Kezza darling, just wanted to say all the best for tomorrow,have my fingers and toes crossed for you !!!!!!!!!   

love
ven
xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, on my way back down to London from York, I've missed so much in 3 days!

Kezza - I have everything crossed that you will have 2 lovely top quality embies tomorrow

Nic - Lots of luck for Thursday....

Pinpin - where in Greece are you going for the tx?  I'm curious cos my husband is Greek and we go there a lot, is it in Athens?  hope the tx goes well and you get some time to have some nice Greek food while you're there  

Grimmy - not long now......hope you are coping with the last few days of suspense

Peabrain & Laura - hope your 2wws are going well and you're keeping nice and busy (but not too busy if you see what I mean)

Sam - what lovely photos!

AFM - no symptoms at all so far from the injections (no. 6 tonight) except for a cracking headache which lasts all day long.  But I think it was the same last time (although without the headache) so not stressing yet.  Scan is at 11am on Wed and EC provisionally booked for Mon 23 Nov but lets see what happens on Wed.  
I'm good for the 8th - hopefully I'll still be in my 2ww (it ended early last time  ) so it will be great to see you all and I'm sure you'll all help me keep my PMA up  xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

It's been busy on here today! 

Kezza – I've been thinking of you all day hun but I've been out and about at meetings so I haven't been able to log on until now. I'm so sorry that you didn't get as many eggs as you were expecting, I know how disappointed you must be feeling but it's so good to hear you've still got your PMA. I'll be    for you tonight that your beautiful eggs get giggy with your DH's super   tonight 

Lauralou – PUPO, PUPO!!   I'm glad your ET went smoothly and your lovely embies are back where they belong xx

Samia – Awwwwwww your girls are soooo cute! I love the picture of Eva with her Daddy, he looks so proud xxxxx

Pinpin – Welcome back hun, we missed you. Good luck in Greece tomorrow and I will say some  that one heartbeat becomes two at your next scan  

Peabrain – So much going on for you at the moment! Keeping my fingers crossed that your new life in America will be complete with a new baby  

Niccad – I'm so excited for you, I don't know much about FET so it's been really interesting to hear what happens when. I'm sure this is a nerve racking time for you, I am keeping everything crossed that your embies defrost okay and you are PUPO before the week is out xxx

Grimmy – Hope you are okay, have you been tempted to test yet? 

Rooby – I tried to PM you sweet but your inbox is full! Hope you are okay x

Silly – I'm glad you had a nice weekend away, despite the weather! I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well but it sounds like you are having all the right symptoms which must be reassuring. I admire your ability to resist the temptation to have an early scan!!!!  

Tarzangal – Hope stimming is going okay, good luck for your scan on Wednesday. 

Hi Sleepy, Venda, Sharny, Som, Nicky70, SarahTM (I'm sure I've missed someone  I'm sorry it's been a long day!) 

AFM my routine blood tests all came back within normal range so we are all set for our appointments tomorrow, I'm really, very excited now!!! I'm looking forward to having a plan and being able to tell you our next moves. 

Take care everyone, you're all in my thoughts, 
lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey check me out, I've found the Charter VIP smilies!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Can't sleep!  

Having a bit of a panic about tomorrow now, I'm feeling a bit freaked out about starting again... and about how much it is going to cost!! This is my first big wobble in a while and I know it is just nerves but I'm scared of going through it all again and still having nothing to show for all our efforts. TBH we can't really afford to do this and I'm worried that the extra financial pressure is going to add to all the stress and have a negative effect... but at the same time neither of us feel that waiting is an option, we've waited 3.5 yrs already and if it gets us closer to our dream then we'll happily live on beans on toast for a year but what if it doesn't?!?!?!? 

Please send some     my way girls, I just need to be able to believe that it might work and I'll be okay. 

I'm off for some more relaxing and hopefully sleep inducing herbal tea  

lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini - I hope that you managed to get some sleep. The Lister is a great clinic and although it's expensive they have really good stats and look into further issues such as immunes. The financial cost is an absolute nightmare but you will get there & when you do the cost will seem insignificant. I hope that the appointment goes really well 
Nic xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Mini for today. And for Nic for Thursday!! I didn't sleep much either for obvious reasons. 

But today brought ok news. We've got 1 embie. if you believe in fate then this is what was meant to happen and if it is my time then this one will stick. Rung Nick to get booked in for tomorrow and baby Kezza will be snuggerly before lunchtime! 

We are going to pick up our new car today (audi tt) and I need to ring the doctors to get my sick note sorted for my 2ww. Planning on going back on 2nd Dec which is my test date but need to check my doc will give me a sick note for that long. 

What a journey!!! feeling sore this morning and it didn't help that DH lent on my tummy this morning and I nearly hit the roof in pain! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza - congrats on the one embie and this IS your time.  Just make sure you get lots of rest and keep that PMA up, you've been great so far so I'm sure that this one will work for you    

Mini - I hope you slept in the end.  I know what you mean about the cost - because I'm in Twickenham I only get one "free" IVF plus the waiting list was huge so I was all set to pay out for a second (I paid for the first) and was losing sleep about the cost but then I got lucky and my place on the NHS list came up.  Obviously I'm praying I wont' have to pay for tx again but really interested to hear how you get on at the Lister today, they really impressed me at the Fertility Show, good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - great news on ET tomorrow and little kezza being able to snuggle in. I spoke to Nick today also & have tentatively booked him for thursday. What time are you in tomorrow? So excited for you and this is definitely going to be the one    x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi booked in for midday tomorrow. Just spoken to Katie and she said they have more births that have come from 1 egg, 1 embie than any other. I guess the little ones don't fight against eachother in the womb. 

We are going to test on Monday 30th as DH is going to be away from 30-3rd and test day will be normally 2nd. So If it is BFN then I've got two days to get used to it before I go back to work. Some websites say to do the test 2 weeks after collection/fertilisation - what do you all think? I know Silly did her test early and look at her now! 

Hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

GO KEZZA!!      

Thats fantastic news on the embie, little Kezza is shining out for all to see so that she has no competition! I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, and can't wait to hear that you'll be PUPO! How exciting! You are quite right, I did test early, and much for the same reason as you. I saw that many people test 2 weeks post EC rather than ET and really wanted to know the score before I went back to work. Plus I was feeling a bit rotten! But on the other hand many people get BFN whne testing early but BFP on their test day, so guess it is up to you and how your instincts are. I can't tell you not to test early, that would be hugely hippacritacal!

Mini - Glad to see I wasn't the only one up at stupid o'clock this morning. Only I was coughing and sneezing and sniffing and feeling very sick, but had some ready salted crisps that did the job. Finally fell asleep at 5am, needless to say I am not at work! Where did you find the charter smilies? Hope the appointments today enlighten things for you somewhat.

Tarzangal - Hope that your scan goes well tomorrow!

Lots of love to everyone else! xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Good Afternoon ladies!

Sam - What beautiful photo's of Eva!  Daddy and big sisters look very proud, as they should be!

Pinpin - Good Luck in Greece, sending    

Tarzangal - How are the injections going?  Hope all is going well.  

Lauralou, Peabrain & Grimmy - Hope your 2ww is going ok sending    

Silly - Not long til scan!  So exciting!  You are being good not cheating and getting a sly early one, I am very impressed!!

Mini - Sorry you are losing sleep over it all, its so hard, money is and added pressure you could really do without isn't it.  

Niccad - Fingers are crossed all goes to plan and you go foe ET Thurs  

Kezza - Brilliant you have an embie to go with tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you, with everything crossed! 

Sleepy - JEDWARD!!!  Whats that all about!  Tell me you didn't vote!  

To everyone else, I hope you are all well, sorry, I am a bit out of date as been on nights and now on lates so not been able to get onto computer.

AFM - Still got bad tummy pains, but not a lot else.  Got my pre op appointment for Laperoscopy & Hysteroscopy on Saturday.
The house is like a building site with all the work going on, ENOUGH DUST ALREADY!!!!!  Still, be worth it hopefully, be nice to have a cooker for the first time since June!

Thinking of you all, sending love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Evening ladies. Been out all day with DH, picking up his new car and having some lunch. Got home and was absolutely knackered. Don't know how people go back to work the day after EC!!! 

Looking forward to seeing my embie tomorrow!!!! I'll let you know when I'm PUPO. Going to be at the bridge for 3 hours (so Nick said) so will post when I get back!!!

Hope you've all had a nice day and thanks for the support xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Good luck Kezza for tomorrow hun will be thinking of you     My word we're gonna have so many more babies soon  

Wanted to say thank you to all of you who left me nice comments on Baby Eva    I have to say it's becoming easier to be a mum of 3 specially with the young 2 being so close    Feeding is going very well, the cleft team have lent us a double electric expressing maching (medela symphony which they also use in Epsom hospital and is apparently very expensive  ) which I use whenever I feed Eva as I was also provided with one them hand free bras ( I bet you're wondering what they look like  ) Going now to do it so better go as off to bed early these days, sorry for the lack of personals but just to let you know I'm reading but apart from the girls I met I'm abit lost sorry  

Lots of love to all,

Sam


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck today Kezza.... x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning all!

Good luck to Kezza (lots of praying going on despite the lack of smilies!), wil be thinking of you all morning. Enjoy the accu with Nick, I'm sure you'll find it interesting!

Good luck to Tarzangal for your scan today too, hope you see lots of juicy follies!

Mini - Hope your appts went well yesterday, I bet you were worn out after two! I can barely cope with one!

Pinpin - I hope you are safe in Greece having your treatment.

Still off work. My cold seems mouch better just really snotty now where it is all coming out, but am this morning (since 0430) best friends with my toilet bowl (sorry TMI). It can be very comforting to hug it often! Don't really know what else to do about the sickness, seems to have it its peak though, no worse no better. At its worst in the middle of the night, better in the day when I am being drip fed lemon and ginger tea!

Lots of love x x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Silly - re the meet up - it is monday 7th or tuesday 8th Dec?? x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Good luck today Kezza, I bet you can't wait to get little Kezza home  

I will pop back later to fill you all in on my news, 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Tarzangal - good luck today - hope it all goes well..

Kezza - you'll be mid your treatments now no doubt, as ummm Silly said I think, you'll be knowing Nick is prodding about! It's a weird sensation, very different from Hilary. But I really enjoyed talking about everything & asking him endless questions, maybe I'm as much a fan of that than the needles!

Silly - sorry to hear you're unwell in two different ways. The cold will hopefully clear up soon... the sickness must be a mixed blessing - no doubt you can't moan too much about it as it's such an exciting thing!! 

AFM - I had an awful day yesterday with THE worst stomach cramps & pains - I was bent double & then kept awake most of the night. Ended up watching Eastenders on replay at 3am.   Hopefully it's just OHSS & to be expected but very uncomfortable. Anyone else had similar? It seems to build up as the day goes by, is fine in the morning but by evening I feel extremely full (even if not eaten). Spoke to Katie who said go into Kingston if really bad, but not really sure what 'really bad' is! Maybe I will if it happens. Not really enjoying my 2ww at all. Nearly there though... 

peabrainx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Taranzgal - I hope that the scan has gone well today

Peabrain - that sounds awful. I wasn't in pain during my last 2ww so can't help or offer any advice i'm afraid. I   that it stops as it sounds horrific

Kezza - guessing you'll be back home soon... hope that nick is working his magic. 

Silly - sorry to hear about you hugging the bowl in the middle of the night. I hope DH is covering you with a nice blanket and stroking your hand/holding your hair etc. x

AFM - I spoke to the Bridge today. The embies are coming out later this afternoon & they said they'd call 'before the end of the day' to let me know how they are. They said that if they carry on growing then we're on for tomorrow and I'll get another call in the morning. 2 other scenarios - 1. they lose cells. If they lose more than 50% then they are not viable and there is no transfer. 2. they don't lose cells but don't continue to grow either. If this is the case they usually cancel ET also, although it's up to me. 
I'm getting really scared and nervous now and can't seem to focus on work. A girl at work who knows what's going on just gave me a keyring with a 4 leaf clover in it which was really sweet (I'm now wearing it). I need all the luck I can get...      that at least one of them makes it

Nic xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Afternoon!

Niccad - Hoping and praying all goes well and ET goes ahead  , keep that 4 leaf clover with you, what a lovely thought from your friend x

Kezza - Hope all has gone well today, been thinking of you! x

Silly - You poor love, how rotten for you, as if the sickness isn't bad enough, a stinker as well.  Rest up, plenty of fluids and rubbish TV is my prescription for you!  Wishing you better very soon! x

Tarz - Hope scan has gone/goes well today x

Peabrain - Sorry to hear you are suffering, sounds horrid.  If it is too persistant take Katie's advice, you need to look after yourself.  Hope you feel better soon x

Love and   to everyone xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is okay.

Just a quickie - has anyone had cause to move their NHS cycle back at QM and did it result in them going to the bottom of the queue??

Thanks


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Rosh - yes I have heard of that... Not that they went to the bottom of the queue, but the next appointment was months away. Is there an issue with your 8th dec? xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies

Well the 3 of us are home (DH, little kezza and me). It took forever as the doctor had to try three different methods to get her in which has left me a bit sore down below (TMI). But if she takes after either me or DH then she'll be an awkward little sod!!!
The experience with Nick was weird and not at all like Hilary. But i felt amazing afterwards. 

So I'm absolutely knackered and not planning on going anywhere for a couple of days. 

Keep us posted Nic- I'm praying they all de-frost. 
Mini- how did you get on today?
Tarzangal- thanks for the text message, I'll PM or text you back later 

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the prayers. 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza -    . Many congrats on being PUPO!!!! Praying that we'll be PUPO buddies - would be lovely if you're free for a herbal tea on Friday or over the weekend... 
Have a great evening with your feet up being pampered 
Nic xxxxxx
(quick question - how long were you with Nick before and after?)


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nic- yes I'm free on Friday and Saturday. Tarzangal was interested in meeting up too so maybe we can meet somewhere or you both can come to me. 

I was with Nick from 11-11.45 and then 12.45-1.20. So 30-45 minutes each time. 

Any news on your frosties? 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kez - that would be lovely. I'm tentatively booked in at the Bridge for 12:50pm tomorrow . They called me to say that they had both defrosted - one of them lost 1 cell, but the other lost none - so good news so far. Now just have to see if they divide overnight. They said they'd call in the am to let me know if we're on or not....  
Nic xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll pray that both your embies and little kezza divide overnight and we'll both be PUPO before tomorrow is over! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic       that the embies carry on growing 

Kezza - Hurray, you're PUPO!!!!!!!!!! (will PM you re meeting up)

Peabrain - I hope you're feeling better? I got v bloated and lost my apetite during 2ww but it was because I was very, er, constipated    apparantly due to those lovely pessaries

Silly - hope you are feeling better too?

Mini - how was your appt?

Pinpin- hope all well in Greece

Hello to everyone else and especially Laura & Grimmy on your 2wws.....

AFM, well scan went well and EC def on Monday.  I had 8 follies which is good although I had 18 at this point last time so a bit confused as to why there is such a difference as on same dosage- Katie couldn't explain it.  Also, I seem to have a lot more pain in my ovaries than last time which is weird, you'd think it would be less with less follies?  I know I'm going to sound super-greedy and I apologise in advance but I was hoping I would have as many follies as last time as my egg quality was poor, hence poor quality embies so I was thinking that I need a truck load of eggs to maybe find a good one.  Now I'm getting a bit worried in case none of them are any good.  Sorry, I just think that panic has set in.  I will aim for a better PMA tomorrow.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Tarzangal- I had the same thing. I had 14 follies with the first treatment and only 8 maximum this time. Last time I had two top grade embies and this time 1 x average. But for some reason I feel more relaxed about this one and as the girls keep saying "it only takes one"

You've got time to get some more before Monday, Did they up your dose? How many are above the line? It is size that matters (oh err!) and not quantity- or so Katie told me! 

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Niccad - no issue with our appt in Dec but possibly starting the cycle in Jan/Feb - i'll work something out, just some family bits and pieces.  I don't want to miss out on the opportunity xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - I don't know how many above the line   maybe they all are   but they didn't up my dose so I guess they must be ok.  Am going to indulge in lots of protein.  Off to make a nice whey protein shake.  Yum.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Kezza brilliant news on being PUPO hun and keeping everything crossed for you   

Niccad I'm sure your embies will be ready to go back inside mummy's belly where they belong, to come and join your family in about 9 months   

Hi to everybody  

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quick one form me as knackered from yesterday's trip to Athens  

Kezza -      you are PUPO! Well done and hope you have those feet up looking after little Kezza  

Tarzangal - fab news re-EC booked for monday. They must be the right size otherwise they woudl have postpon EC like they did for me when they were still too small  

Nic - I've pmed you and am     for your little ones do well. Tomorrow you'll be PUPO, how exciting !!  

Mini me - How did the appointment go ? Well I hope  

Grimmy - you are testing tomorrow aren't you? Good luck !!!!!   

Silly - sorry to hear you're best friend with the bowl in early morning   I got 2 mornings of being nauseous on Sunday and Monday but nothing since and now wondering if something is wrong    I starve more than anything and have eaten like a pig today, people looked at me in a funny way when they looked at what was in my plate this lunchtime at work's restaurant  

The trip to greece went ok if a little tiring and for the treatment to work i'm supposed to get an allergic reaction in my arm and i'm not really getting much TBH so don't know if it was worth it or not. I am now waiting for QM scan on Monday 23rd praying   for things to still be ok then.
My in laws are coming for the weekend but I don't really want to do much so I guess my MIL will have to do her usual full day of non stop shopping on her own but I'm sure she won't mind  

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone, i'm knackered 

Lot of love
Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hellloo all,

Kezza - Congratulations on being PUPO yippppieeee! Sending you lots of  You sound so relaxed, I'm sure your little embie is picking up on your positive vibes and is making itself nice and comfie as we speak 

Nic - Congratulations on getting past the first hurdle, it's fantastic news that your snow-babies have defrosted okay. I will be praying that they continue to grow overnight  

Rosh - We postponed our second cycle with QM's after a family bereavement, we were able to reschedule for two months later. They said that people delay treatment for various reasons all the time so I don't think you will loose your spot on the waiting list.

Tarzangal - Lots can happen between now and Monday but Kezza is right it's quality not quantity, just think all your energy is going into maturing eight lovely big eggs rather than spreading itself thinly across lots of little ones  

Silly - I hope you are feeling better love 

Peabrain - I hope you are feeling better too. Keep a close eye on yourself if you think it could be OHSS hun, I'd pop to Kingston if you are still in pain.

Pinpin - Welcome back hun, you're big appetite is a good sign! 

So an update from me... our follow-up appointment wasn't that great to say the least. We were expecting to see a consultant but our appointment was with Julie, is this normal? We weren't offered a follow-up at all last time (don't ask!) so it was all new to us. Anyway, Julie read out some brief notes that the doctor had made and basically told us that we had a poor response, leading to poor quality eggs, low fertilization rate and a poor quality embryo and that this was unlikely to improve. She concluded that it is likely that I have a low egg reserve and if we decide to try again we should remain realistic as there is only a very slim chance of success. Despite being qualified enough to drop this bombshell she couldn't answer any of our questions or make any suggestions... she said we'd have to make an appointment with a consultant to discuss our options (silly me I thought that's what we were f***ing there for!!!!!!) and that they couldn't fit us in until mid-december to do this. Needless to say after we left there were lots and lots of  and  ... I felt like my whole world had come crashing down and suddenly there was nothing, no hope, no point.. just nothing 

DH had to go back to work for a few hours so I took myself off for a coffee and a lovely big pastry. I found somewhere nice and quiet and hid in the corner - I wasn't looking my best, all my make-up had slid down my face and I was left with big, red watery eyes and a face as white as a sheet, I looked like an extra from True Blood!!!!  Anyway as I sat there feeling total despair I remembered that QM's had said something similar to Samia and she's now got three beautiful little girls!!!

Now I'm not about to start being all down on QM's as I know they have worked wonders for lots of couples (some of you lovely ladies included) but clearly poor responders are not their speciality. I'm hoping and praying that one day I will be able to join Sam when she takes her little family in to see them and that I too will have little ones in tow... I will let them forget their manners just for one day and instead teach them to say 

I'm so pleased we had booked our initial consultation at The Lister for the same day, we needed a second opinion as soon as possible otherwise I think we would have lost the plot with worry. Luckily they have a fantastic reputation for helping poor responders that have been turned away from other clinics... and I can honestly say that I can already see why, they were fantastic. We had an hour and half consultation going over all our notes in lots of detail and whilst our consultant was very honest and frank she totally believed we would get there eventually... she seems to have made it her personal mission to make sure we do.

So we are all set to start again around the 2nd January   using a microdose protocol.. starting with very minimal down-regging using suprecur injections instead of sniffs, the suprecur dose will then be halved again once I start stimming using fostimon instead of menopur. After lots of discussion we decided not to pursue immune testing for now and is if by magic I woke up this morning with a stinking cold, I'm taking that as a little sign that we have made the right decision for us.

I still feel battered & bruised and Julie's negative words keep ringing around my head but I have total faith in the Lister, I think our case is finally in the right hands.

Sorry for the massively long me post!

Lot of love, 
(I *will* have a) Mini me xxxxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Mini me,


God you've touched such a nerve tonight as I read your post I thought I'd written it but instead of Julie I had the consultant a certain Miss Somebody (no name dropping I'm a LADY!!!   starts with a B  ) who told me exactly the same!!!!! And as I said to you on our last meet up I will take my girls and say:"Oh and I thought we'd never do it ourselves hey?" But what I'll do now is wait for you and we can both go together!! September 2010 sounds good to me as you should just about have given birth (as your starting in January   ) Please anyone reading this don't don't despair I mean it!! Easier said than done but believe me we were trying for a long long time (over 10 years!!) and I'm now so proud of my 3 girls even my clefty   Mini Me pm me if you fancy a chat or meeting up or a rant or anything  

Love to all,

Sam xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Sam, thinking of you and your girls really did gave me strength yesterday, I'm looking forward to our reunion with QM's next September xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh mini darling I'm thinking of you. Glad you had a better response at the Lister and you've given me hope if Little Kezza doesn't stick. 
But you hit a nerve with me too. For many reasons we won't go back to QM's. But today was the final nail in the coffin- I was talking to the lovely nurse at the Bridge whilst the doctor was trying his third attempt to get LK in. I said that Qm's believe that you only need 1 day off for EC and half a day off for ET. But I've been sore since EC and wiped out today. I said that I'd planned to take the 2ww off and she said that the bridge are all in favour (providing you don't spend 14 days laid on your back but do things that you enjoy- I think drinking and partying is void) and that QM's don't take into account how stressful peoples jobs are or what is involved. 

If this doesn't work then i'm going to write to Nick at QM's and give him some feedback mainly around how the nurses don't have a bedside manner (fancy telling you that there is no hope!) and also you get conflicting information depending on who you see. 

Anyway rant over with-


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Evening Girls 

Mini - What a day you've had!   I can't believe that your follow up wasn't with one of the consultants. That's really out of order. I was told the same about egg reserve due to my poor response but after having my AMH levels checked & all OK it was obviously due to a poor protocol (for me). I'm so glad you went on to The Lister, they definitely seem like the best people to get you your BFP & will be able to give you the right protocol & support.  Sorry if I passed my cold on to you last Saturday...! Have been feeling awful since meeting up.  Lovely to see you again though!

Niccad - Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow & very soon you'll be PUPO!

Kezza - Congratulations on being PUPO.  Enjoy doing absolutely nothing over the next few days, sounds like the ET was a bit of a nightmare though...

Rosh - My second IVF has been postponed (mid TX in September) due to me needing a Hysterocopy which I'm having next week.  They have told me that I probably won't be able to restart until Feb/March or even April time next year, so if you postpone in January they'll probably let you restart TX again around Easter time, but you won't go back to the bottom of the waiting list as you're already in the system!

Peabrain - Hope you're feeling better.  Have you been given any info as to what to look out for regarding OHSS at QM's?  

Tarzangal - Excellent news re E/C on Monday!  Keep up the protein & hot water bottles!

Grimmy - Thinking of you testing tomorrow.  Have everything crossed for you!  

Silly & Pinpin - Hope you're able to enjoy these first few weeks of your pregnancies!  So exciting!
O & Silly - Sorry but am unable to come to the December meet, I don't finish work till 7pm most days and as I live miles away (in Farnham) just wouldn't make it for a reasonable time.  Perhaps next year we could all have a daytime/weekend meet somewhere?!  Would love to meet up with more of you girls! 

AFM - Nothing to report at all. Waiting to have my operation next week then I have an appointment at QMs on Dec 15th to rebook me in & providing the Polyps gone I can restart early next year.  Which means though my 2 NHS IVFs would have been a year apart instead of the suggested 6 months....  Getting a bit worried about me reaching the big 40 next year as I know the odds are very low past 40 BUT it does still happen...  Sorry to be so bad at posting girls, I struggle to use the computer in the evenings & can't reply on my phone but do read everyones posts every day.

   to us all!
Love Nicki xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Heya ladies sorry haven't put in much of an appearance lately, no real reason I'm afraid. All is well here tho and bump is growing well.

Kezza - congrats on being pupo, will keep my fingers crossed thet LK is the one for you and hangs about to meet mum and dad xx

Silly - sorry your feling rough hun, hopefully it will pass soon x

Pinpin - I feel tired just thinking about your trip to Athens, hoping it wast a waste of time and you get the desired reaction. Good luck for your scan next week, cant wait to see a pic of your lil bean 

Mini - Sorry to hear that QMs are treating you so badly, I feel such a fraud posting here after reading about situations like yours. On the bright side though Lister sound wonderful and will keep all my digits crossed for you.

Nic - hoping those two lil frosties hang in there for you am sure you'll be pupo in no time 


Nicki - best of luck with your op next week, am sure it will all go fab and you'll move on to your next tx no probs.

Sorry if I missed anyone but you ladies are busy bees when it comes to posting atm. BTW am so sorry but won't be able to make the next meet up, money is tres tight atm havent even started Xmas shopping cos I just don't have the money and still have baby bits to buy so will feel guilty coming to meet up and spending money we don't really have.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini-me - I can't believe what a nightmare QM were. Surely there should be come consistency. I saw Dr Kalu for my follow up & I assumed it would be the same for everyone... it SHOULD be the same for everyone. And then for a nurse to tell you negative news is really really bad. I do think QM works for a number of people but their approach is really 'one size fits all'. I still can't believe that pinpin and me were on the same amount of menopur when I'm so much older and probably weigh 50% more!! When I saw CRGH they told me that 18-20 eggs was the amount they expected someone with my FSH to make & that my 7 from the last cycle was poor. they look at AMH also (mine as it turns out is in the 'low fertility' range despite a great FSH) so base stimming on lots of factors. Like lister they are concerned about DR people too much so don't using sniffing. They also do the first scan only 2-3 days into stimming as they believe that only at that early stage can adjustments make the difference & increase the egg quantity. QM's waiting a whole week, from what they said, means that it's too late to increase the amount of eggs! I guess the beauty of QM is that it's NHS and it's a lovely new clean hospital & never crowded. I have never felt like I'm on a conveyor belt when I'm actually there (although I do if i call them). January 2nd is just around the corner & you can enjoy a lovely christmas in the mean time. I agree, it is so lovely having Samia on here sharing her story - it gives us all such comfort xxxxx

AFM - I got the call from the Bridge. They are both doing well and have developed to the next stage (morula I think she said - which is the day before blast). So I'm all booked in... YIPPEE!!!!! Long day of accu, ET and IVIG ahead of me - so excited and feeling so  positive. This little 4 leaf clover is doing well so far  

Grimmy - how are you doing??

Love to all
Nic xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Yeay Nic thats such good news. all the best for today xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - that's fabulous news, hope all goes well today

Nicki - best of luck with your op, get lots of rest in the meantime

Grimmy - thinking of you today  

Mini - cannot believe you didn't see a consultant.  I saw one after my first failed cycle (although had to ask for it and wait for 2 months) but I don't think it's right that you should see a nurse.  And don't listen to her negative words.  Agree with the comments that QM is a one size fits all - I'm still annoyed about going from 18 follicles in last cycle to 8 in this cycle with no explanation - I do see on other posts for other clinics that many girls routinely have 18 - 20 - some even have 30!  I think if we were scanned earlier it would be better.  But don't want to be too down on them because I think that most of the people there do try their hardest.  But anyway, I'm glad you found the Lister helpful, as I've said I was v impressed with them at Fertility Show, and I'm sure they'll get the result for you xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Well ladies, a quick update from me.................................. are you ready??

Woke up at 3:30am, managed to stay in bed until 4:30am when I decided I couldn't wait any longer so got up and did a test.  And OMG it came out positive!!!  I have my BFP after all these years.  I'm just so excited.  Called QM and Julie called me back - they've had 3 BFPs confirmed today!  I have first scan on 11th Dec - seems very early to me but I'm not complaining!

Gotta dash, as mad busy at work but wanted to share my news with you all.  Will write more when I have more time.

Hope all of you are well

Grimmy


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS GRIMMY


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Yeay Grimmy     fab news its always great when someone gets a  .  Well done you


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Afternoon girls...

Kezza- Congrats on being pupo, hope ur resting up and taking it easy.
Nic- So happy for you that ur frosties will be back where they belong and u will be pupo.
Nicki- Good luck with ur op and your be cycling b4 u know it.
Mini- Oh hun, it sounds like u had a really s**t day  
 to everyone else
Im not able to make the meet up either im afaid.

Sharny x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!!      
       
           

guess who's just discovered the "additional smilies"


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Grimmy!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grimmy - That's amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                  

I'm so thrilled for you, especially as you're the same age as me!!!  Now enjoy the moment. And Yay, not long till your 1st scan.

Lots of love
Nicki xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grimmy that's such fantastic news!!!     Soooooo happy for you  . CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*YIPPEE  *  for Grimmy!

39 is obviously a very good age for getting pg!!

Hi everyone else. Sorry not been on here but it's my busy season and I'm snowed...

Fingers crossed to Kezza, Niccad and Tarzangal and lots of love to everyone else.

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done Grimmy!! Fan-blooming-tastic news!!!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All!!!

Grimmy - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  So happy for you honey    

Kezza - Congrats on being PUPO!   Great news hon x

Silly - How are you feeling now?  Better I hope x

Niccad - Hope all has gone well at The Bridge and you are ok? x

Peabrain - Hope the pain is better?  Did you have to go to Kingston? x

Tarz - Great news about EC, fingers x all goes well for you hon x

Mini - So sorry you had to go through that at your appointment, some people have no empathy whatsoever.  Well done you for being so positive, as you say, Samia is proof they may be 'experts', but that doesn't mean they are always right!  Sending   x

Hello to everyone else, sorry, got to dash and try and dispose of some of the several inches of dust in this building site of a house!!  Much Love xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening all, 

Grimmy –        ... wonderful, wonderful news hun, congratulations to both you and your DH xxxxxxx 

Nic – Fantastic news that your little embies have done so well, I'm so pleased for you hun. Here's a little banana banana dance to celebrate    

Nicki70 – I will be praying that your op goes well next week and that you can get started again really soon. Don't worry about my cold, I'm sure I didn't get it from you and even if I did I'm kinda grateful as I was trying to catch one to put my mind at rest about immune testing  I will be getting my AMH levels tested at the beginning of our cycle in Jan (our consultant didn't think it was worth doing it sooner as she will be repeating all my bloods before we start anyway) but she identified that my estradiol levels were raised (280 something – which is very high) apparently this is a strong indicator that I have a low ovarian reserve. However she did go on to say that this didn't automatically mean that I have poor quality eggs... the fact that all 10 of the eggs I have had collected over our last two cycles have been mature enough for ICSI actually suggests that I have very good quality eggs  – just less of them, so like you say it really is just a numbers game and we just need to find a protocol that works for us.

Thanks everyone for all your support today, Kezza you have inspired me to write a letter of complaint, partly for my own closure but also to ensure that no one else gets treated in the same way. I don't want to come across as bitter or irrational (even though I know I would probably resent anyone telling me that our chances are minimal) but to be told by someone who a) was not qualified to make that decision and b) was not in a position to offer any constructive advice felt very, very wrong. 

Queen Mary's if you are reading be warned     

Have a lovely evening everyone, 

Lots of love a much happier Mini xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Kezza – yay for being PUPO   ! Hope you’re taking it nice & easy now.. Glad you felt good after Nick, I’m really thankful that I found this forum otherwise would never have known about him! Did Nick mention he’d talked to Hilary? I did end up having a session with her a couple of days ago – hopefully it’ll do some extra good... 

Tarzangal – don’t panic about # of embies. I’m sure 8 quality embies will be full of goodness & ready to do their thang  ... Monday will come round really fast... 

PinPin – welcome back! Glad it went ok in Athens, but as you say no doubt exhausting – hope you’re able to rest up a bit now or is it straight back to the grindstone?.. 

Mini – sounds as though you had a real shocker at QM   – so not the way to do things. I’ve generally had good experiences there, but did have one really upsetting appointment with Dr K early on when I was just made to feel like a product on a conveyor belt. Glad you were able to go straight to the Lister – fingers crossed for a better experience & well done you for being so strong. You're an inspiration to the rest of us  

Grimmy – what can I say that hasn’t been already! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!! Great news, well done you & DH. Hopefully you're allowing yourself to start thinking some exciting thoughts

AFM, pains have subsided from Tuesday’s horrific-ness, but still uncomfortable at night & I've been watching TV at 4am every morning. Not a lot on then. I’m going to have a scan at QM tomorrow as Katy suggested booking one (and a blood test) in anyway, even if it had got a bit better. My test date is Saturday, but not sure if the scan/ blood test tomorrow might give a result there & then – the conversation went too fast (& I was in B&Q!!) & I forgot to ask... anyone know?! If it does, then might take DH along with me too..

This stage is very hard now isn’t it – wanting to think the best, but also prepare for the worst. Roll on tomorrow. Or Saturday.

peabrainxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey

Peabrain - Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that all is well and   for some good news for you.

Love and best wishes xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Peabrain. I'm sure others will be able to tell you for sure but I doubt they'll be able to see an embryo tomorrow. The only way is with a blood test (until 6 weeks and 3 days) and QM's don't get results on the same day in my experience. 

Mini- I think I'm the same as you. We've collected 8 eggs, 4 have fertilised and there doesn't seem anything wrong with DH's swimmers. So I think it is egg quality. But the first time we had 2 top grade and this time an above average quality embie. So if this doesn't work I need somebody to tell me why? And QM's don't seem to want to do that and just say "sometimes it doesn't work". 

AFM- been having pains all day from the ET. And spent most of the day on the sofa. Tomorrow is painting a canvas and meeting tarzangal for a herbal tea. Baking on Saturday and more fun next week!! 

Hi to everyone else (esp Nic- been thinking and praying for you all day)

xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for swift responses! I shan't hold out hope for an answer tomorrow... part of me wants to do a sneaky test 24hours early so I have an idea before I go in & can then ask questions during the scan. But I knooooow I shouldn't... oh dilemnas!

pbxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Pb- I would but don't listen to me as I'm already planning on testing early!!! But Qm's will tell you that you can get a false negative or positive so it won't make much difference. I think you are really brave. Good luck xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning... 

Grimmy...       That's such great news & I'm so happy for you. I hope that you have a lovely weekend planned celebrating. How are you feeling? Did you take a picture of the stick?

Just a quick one from me. I'm PUPO!!! 2 embies put back yesterday and ET was all quick and easy. Saw Nick for accu and really enjoyed it. Had no idea that i wasn't supposed to drink peppermint, green, or raspberry tea!! Went to the immune clinic afterwards to have IVIG which took almost 5 hours (which is why i didn't post last night). Luckily he has a comfie room, but it was really boring & DH was bored out of his mind. Now sat on the sofa watching room for improvement & thinking of going to sandown park this afternoon (there's a boden sale - not that I'm particulary keen on boden but thought i might be able to get some xmas pressies). 

Hello to everyone & hope you're enjoying the lovely weather  

Big hug to all
PUPO Nic xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah!!! well done Nic on being PUPO. I love peppermint tea- he didn't tell me that. Pret do a lovely one that is fresh peppermint. When do you test? Is it the official 2ww or earlier due to them being FET's?

kezza and little kezza xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Peabrain - hope your scan & blood test go ok today.....i'm wondering if I saw you at QMs - it was a bit chaotic this morning as poor Katie is there on her own (I was the one getting confused about when I was being called as two of us had the same name....).  thinking of you    
Mini - so glad you're feeling better

Nic - congrats on being Pupo  

Kezza - see you in a few hours

AFM I have 6 follies above the line - I asked this time   and   I might get some more.  EC is at 11:30 on Monday (q. late how will I go so long without food and water??!!) and DH is panicking as they told us they no longer allow him to do his "bit" at home, he has to do it at the Bridge    

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

I should have kept my mouth shut about 11:30 being late, QM just called and I'm in at 8 now, apparantly they're super busy and some girls are even having to go to the Bridge for EC xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

niccad - have you gone to the Boden sale? I'm on my way there now... maybe I'll put an annoucement on the tannoy 'can anyone who is PUPO please meet at the coffee shop'  

My scan was ok - except one ovary apparently measures 15cm x 9cm (they're meant to be 3x3...) & my stomach has lots of fluid in - niiiice. I'm not in any pain right now though which is great - just need to keep a close eye on things as lots of OHSS going on & don't want twisted ovaries or bloodclots. Double nice. 

I'm more concerned that it means it's not a hospitable place for embryos - they couldn't tell me there so it's wait wait wait until test day tomorrow morning. Held off doing a sneaky one - think I want to extend the PUPO time in case it's bad news. 

Off to Sandown - catch up on all your news a bit later - this was another memememememe post from er, me!

peabrainx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic – Yeeeeeaaaaaaaaay!!!! Congratulations on being PUPO, I'm sure the five hours spent getting your IVIG done will be very worthwhile and you will get your BFP in a few weeks time!!!     I'm shocked about the peppermint tea thing, thanks for sharing. 

Tarzangal – Fab news on your follies, I was about to say that I had a late EC last time and QM's told me I could get up at 4ish and have a bowl of cereal or some tea and toast if I didn't think I could last without eating and drinking (I think they said as long as I went six hours but anyone reading should double check with them) but you don't need to worry now 

Peabrain – I'm glad you are okay, your patience is very impressive!!!!!! 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok tarzangal you were right- Nic put that you shouldn't drink peppermint, green or raspberry leaf!! I've PM'd you Nick's number. Lovely to see you- thanks for spending the afternoon with me and saving me from the boring afternoon tv!

Peabrain- hope you are ok. No Nick didn't say anything about Hilary. Is he now saying that it is ok to have accupuncture during the 2ww? 

Hi everyone else. Hope you are having a nice day and have lovely things planned for this weekend (I'll mainly be putting my feet up!!)

xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls, i just burned my sausages   reading and reading....but to hell with them if i am reading  great news!!!!

Nic and  grimmy             

AFM..as you can see,i have my THE appointment on Monday, should be given dates and 'schedule' but apart from that,i have no clue what to expect  


love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow Ven that has come round really quickly. Fingers crossed you can get started in january!!! 

xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezzababes said:


> Wow Ven that has come round really quickly. Fingers crossed you can get started in january!!!
> 
> xx


thank you lovey!!!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW!!    So much good news going on at the moment!   

Venda - good luck with your appointment on Monday. Fingers crossed for a Jan / Feb start.

Peabrain - can't wait to hear the news tomorrow. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you   

Nic - CONGRATULATIONS!!!   So pleased to hear that you're PUPO.  Make sure you take it easy over the next fews days. What are you plans for the 2WW??

Tarzangal - FAB news about your egg collect on Monday. Really hope it all goes OK.

Mini - can't believe what happened at your appointment and think you are totally right to write a formal complaint.

I'm really up for meeting on the 8th Dec - is that the official date now??

 to everyone else and have a lovely week-end xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

very quickly as I have my in laws but really wanted to say 

Grimmy      CONGRATULATIONS ! Wow that 's amazing, i'm sooo happy for you!

Nic          congratulations on being not with 1 but with 2 just before blasts embies ! You're doing really well and i'm glad that the IVIG went well if a little on the long side   Now the protective serum is in your body your little embies are going to make themselves comfortable   

Kezza I hope you're doing well and not going   already - re-pepermint tea Nick didn't tell me about that one and I drink it daily like it's going out of fashion  

Venda - good luck for the appointment on Monday! I might see you as I'm for scan at 8.30 am.

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all having lovely weekends  

Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm up at this early hour eating viennese swirls hoping they will help with the strange nausea that woke me up... sometimes I wonder if it's all just in my head when I get symptoms like this and that it's just a good excuse to eat like a pig! Really sometimes I do wonder  

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girlies!

Sorry I have been AWOL despite good news most of this week, all will become apparent soon. I have been reading though!

Grimmy!       Congrats on your   we are on a roll now! Has it sunk in yet?

Niccad -      WOW! 2 nearly blasts on board, and with your immune treatment well under way this has to be your time!    Congrats on being PUPO!

Kezza - Sounds like fun all the way with you. If I hadn't gone off sweet stuff I'd be round like a shot to taste your wonderful baking!

Pinpin - Thought you'd gone off sweet stuff too! Viennesse Whirls?!?! Good luck for the scan on Monday and hope the second prawn can be seen.

Bellaboo -   How are you?

Venda -   for mondays appointment 2010 is going to be a big year for you!

Peabrain - Any news?

Mini - Sorry to hear you had a rather tough time at Queen Mary's but at least you followed it up with a great appointment at the Lister, sounds like you are well on the way to your BFP now!

Tarzangal - Good luck for your EC on Monday hope all goes smashing!

The replies don't go back any further so hope I am not missing anything important! Hello to all you other girls!

AFM - well what a rotten week! Was admittined to Kingston for hyperemesis, the sickness just got worse and worse and I felt like death! Had to have IV's to rehydrate me and a whole cocktail of anti sickness drugs have been sent home with me. I literally kept nothing down for 3 days and was on my last legs by the time I got to hospital!!! Feeling much better now though, and although I am not that comfortable with what I am taking, I cannot afford to be like that again. They have reassured me that it should ease around christmas time!! YIPPEE!!

On the bright side they scanned us as I had lots of tummy pain (told them it was from heaving but they didn't want to beleive me! ) and the reason for the sickness was very apparent. We have two very strong beautiful babies in the safety of my womb! Both Bodger and Badger survived! Their heartbeats were so clear to see, I was amazed, and we have a great photo of them both together. They are also both high up in the omb which is also good news. Have still been told to go for my scan on Friday (and I will, not going to turn down another chance to see them) and I'm praying everything will still be well.

So now I have seen with my own eyes that all is ok so far I feel brave enough to design a ticker!

Lots of love and   for all

SillyBillyMe

P.S. ME AND MY SILLY BRAIN! MEET UP FOR 8TH DECEMBER WHICH IS A TUESDAY NOT A MONDAY, HOPE LOTS OF YOU CAN MAKE IT! AND I THINK WE HAVE AGREED HARTS BOATYARD. I WON'T BOOK A TABLE AS THERE IS USUALLY ROOM IN THE BAR.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Silly sounds like you've had a tough week but so glad it got better and you got to see Bodger and Badger. praying they both stay safe and sound. 

Pinpin- yes I thought you were murdering savoury stuff and couldn't face anything sweet. Maybe you've got two also and one likes sweets and the other crisps!!! 

AFM- I've got really bad pains today. They went off yesterday but today they are back. I walked to the shops and I was so glad to get back. Feet back up on the sofa and no baking for me today. Hoping she is implanting!!! 

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds very positive Kezza! I had a really bad day and night 3 days after ET and swore at the time it was implantation, just felt really pronounced and odd. When is you OTD?

Talking of going to the shops, I really need to, there is nothing I fancy in the house, and that is a nightmare.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Silly. Test date not until Wed 2nd. But I think you had day 5 transfer so that would be day 8. I had day 2 so shouldn't get pain until at least tomorrow. Got lovely things planned for next week so it should fly by!

Hope you find something nice at the supermarket!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

No I had day 3 transfer, and implantation on day 6 (or at least thats what I think it was!)


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

ooh maybe then Silly. I think it might be trapped wind (TMI). It eases when I go to the toilet (again TMI) Those damn pessaries!!! Been laid on the sofa watching Miss Congeniality. DH will be disappointed that there are no cakes to come home to (his is in Bombay)

Must be an amazing feeling to know that you are BFP with two growing babies (very jealous!!)

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

You're BFP will come soon I am sure. Have been thinking of you your whole cycle. When we meet soon we can talk about our BFP's together. The only two embies I had on ET day were the two put back, and they both took, only one was top grade.

It is amazing, and seeing them on the screen yesterday was just such a great feeling. I feel so protective of them, my world would shatter if they were taken away from me.

I have just knitted the most adorable pair of booties this afternoon, couldn't help myself, they are tiny!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Silly. Decided to make that cake but licked the spoon (ooops)- spat it out straight away but hope it doesn't upset little kezza!!!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Silly - sorry to hear you had a rubbish first part of the week, such fantastic news about the twins!!! Look forward to congratulating you in person on the 8th.

ATM - We've just got back from seeing my family in Brighton. Also had my first acupunture apointment yesterday and also had a Maya Massage with Louise which was fantastic - very relaxing, but did hurt a little bit at times. Just a quick question, we had our appointment two weeks ago and I'm sure QM said that someone would be in contact to discuss sending the drugs, but we haven't heard anything. Do I just wait for a phone call to get my box of tricks?? Thanks xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening all!

Silly - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Little twinlets, how exciting!  I am thrilled for you!  Sorry they are making mummy so poorly though, thats rotten for you.  Hope you are feeling better soon x

Kezza - Sorry to hear you are in pain, are you feeling any better hon?    x

Niccad - Thats great news!  Congrats on being Pupo! x

Tarzangal - Good luck for Monday hon, be thinking of you! x

Pinpin - Mmmm viennese whirls!  I dont have much of a sweet tooth, but those with a cuppa I can do!  What a healer!  Hope you got back to sleep and the sugar didnt keep you up! x

Venda - Good Luck for Monday, hope all goes to plan x

Peabrain - Hope you are ok?  x

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed anything, didn't get on last night as I had a crash at work when going on a call, so feeling tender to say the least!!!  There is always so much to catch up on if I miss a day or two!

Lots of love to all and I hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh nicnacnoo- are you ok honey? Yes I'm feeling ok- I do think it is trapped wind (again TMI) as it seems to be at the back rather than coming from my uterus. I think it those pesky pessaries! 

Bellaboo- yes you just wait for a call. It normally come about 4-6 weeks before you are due to start. If you haven't heard anything by early December then let me know and I'll PM the number of the drug company. 

Caked baked and frosting to go on!! It smells delicious but as I baked it for DH then I better wait until he is home tomorrow! xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls!!
silly-hope you feel bit better darling . I am so so thrilled for you, 2 little babas!!!!!    

girls what am i suppose to expect from tomorrow? what questions should i ask? half scared half excited , oh my dear god....weird feeling....

hope you are all tucked in as the weather is poopy poo  

pinpin love, i will not see you tomorrow as we are in at 3.45pm, all the best xx

love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Ven- unless you've got a huge list of concerns then they should tell you most things you need to know. And we can help if you get home and realise you should have asked something!! 

I guess getting your dates is the most important thing tomorrow. And make sure you know the date of your last AF as they'll need to know that. 

Fingers crossed!!! 

Plus good luck to tarzangal and pinpin for tomorrow. xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks kezza, 
i do have all af dates written down as very irregular , hope that wont be too much of a problem to schedule 'dates'. i suppose i could take clomid in the mean time, as that settles my cycle on 28! will ask

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Silly- just thought i should let you know that the pain continued through the night. And today I have a strange feeling down there. So maybe it is what you think it is!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all,
Venda- Good luck with ur appointment tomorrow, it actually feels like ur getting somewhere once this appiontment arrives when you walk out with that crisp bit of white paper in ur hand with your start date on and all that needs to be done.
Nic- Congrats on being PUPO.
Tarzangel- Good luck with EC tomorrow.
Kezza- Hope u've got ur feet up and im   that the pain is little kezza getting snuggly.
Peabrain- Hope u r ok? 
Silly- Wow 2 little bubas, hope the sickness wears off soon.
Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Evening girls,

Peabrain - I came on to see if there was any news from you as I've been quite worried, I hope you are ok? 

Silly - sorry you've been so poorly but it sounds like it is almost worth it, that is so exciting that you have two  

Nic - are you ok?  the crash at work didn't sound too good?

Kezza - hope you're not in too much pain but I'm sure it's just baby Kezza getting used to her new home  

Ven - good luck with you appt tomorrow - I'm pretty sure that somewhere on this site there is a list of questions to ask at your first appt, i just can't remember where - they are a bit detailed but you can pick and choose the ones you need.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

AFM - I'm excited but v nervous about tomorrow, much more nervous than last time which is weird as I know the drill this time.  I just really, really, really want it to work this time.  I think I'm going to ditch the whey protein drinks after EC (unless anyone thinks I should keep them going...?), I really can't face another one, just the smell makes me feel sick - don't know how the "celebs" managed to eat those kangaroo balls on I'm a Celebrity, I can't even stomach a vanilla protein drink 

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Me too Peabrain- put us out of our misery!! Hopefully you've been too busy celebrating xxx

Good luck again Tarzangal- I'm sure everything will be perfect and I'll be praying for you. Text me when you can to let me know how many you got. I think the protein is to help with egg quality and to help with OHSS so you shouldn't need it after EC.

Hi Sharny

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.

Little Kezza and her mummy to be xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All

Kezza - Yes I am ok, just very achey in my back/shoulders/arms!  Guess its to be expected when some plank in his Aston Martin Vantage zooms through a red light and stacks into you!!  Clearly thought the road was his own!  And how he failed to see my blue lights and hear the sirens is beyond me!!  Still, lucky nobody was seriously hurt.  So annoying though!
How are you feeling?  Sending   and   your way honey! x

Peabrain - Hope you are ok hon?  Keep checking to see if you have popped by x

Tarzangal - Good luck for tomorrow.  Protein drinks are rough, I sympathise! x

Lots of love to all, hope you are all enjoying the remainder of the weekend xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Nic that sounds bad. I'm guessing you are either an ambulance driver or police officer? 
I guess he didn't hear the sirens because he had his head up his bottom! 

I'm doing ok- DH has just cooked (with supervision) a lovely roast dinner. Little Kezza and I appreciate it lots. Hoping she is lovely the rest and nutrients!!! xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Kezza - 

Hahaha head well and truly buried up there!  Yes I am a Paramedic hon.  
Ah bless your DH!  Taking care of you and little Kezza well isn't he!  Good for him. What I like to hear!!
You make the most of the rest honey

xxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Phew, just catching up after a slightly too 'perfect hostess' w/e...

Kezza – re .acupuncture, I didn’t speak to Nick re, the 2ww – just Hilary who said she’s spoken to him & they’d agreed differences. I think he uses an extra acu point or something (didn’t really understand) which is what isn't advised. I imagine he’ll continue to give the same advice. Hope your aches & pains are ok - I had loads through the 2ww, both period like pains, plus bloating. I gave into paracetamol eventually... 

Nic – hope you’re enjoying being PUPO!

PinPin – hope the scan went ok this morning…

Silly - Two little ones! How hugely exciting & hope it makes the sickness a little more tolerant!

Sorry for not dropping in sooner & huge thanks for all your thoughts  , but I failed to get to a computer all w/e as had the in-laws, the brother-in-law + DP plus my Dad all w/e - quite full on but organised ages ago for them to say goodbye to us as we head off to the US... 

ANYWAY, but as it happens it was happy occasion as got a BFP on Saturday morning! It was all quite scary as a very weak line (so it didn't really look like this!):  , but double confirmed by Nick this morning after my blood test on Friday. Very very happy & excited! Think it hasn't really sunk in though as was straight into cooking for the masses. Also slightly cautious as my OHSS will increase chances of mc (did I make up that acronym, just didn't want to write the word...) - I have very amusing lumps in my stomach which are slightly concerning but 'expected' due to the size of my ovaries.

So keeping calm, relaxed & chilled is on the cards for me. We're now not moving out the house on Friday (thank goodness) so sligthtly less manic - just means I lose DH who has to head out to Texas next week to start his new job. We like to live a complicated life!! Next step I guess is scan after he's back on December 16th - just need to keep the BFP until then!

peabrainxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah!!! Congratulations Peabrain!!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Peabrain.... YIPPEE!!!! That is such great news. There is such a run of positives on here at the moment... YEAH!!!     

Pinpin - good luck with the scan this morning. Will be thinking of you.

Silly - such great news about the twins. SOOO exciting. It must have been so lovely to see them on the screen... something which I'm just dreaming of. I am so happy for you. Hope that you're feeling better today x

Tarzangal - Good luck for today. I'll be logging on constantly to see how you're getting on x

Nicnacnoo - sorry to hear about the accident - sounds awful. Hope you're ok

Venda - hope the appointment goes well & that you get some dates to start asap.

Bellaboo - they phoned me just after I started panicking... i think it was about 10 days before I actually started. 

Rooby - how are you doing? Thinking of you & hope that things are getting easier xxx

Kezza - how are you getting on. Sounds like you have some lovely stuff planned. I'm really envious as I'm back at work today. As I took a week of last time I decided to carry on as usual this time (as much as possible). Saying that I did have Friday and the weekend with my feet up. It's wierd doing a FET cycle as of course no trigger shot so none of the symptons I had last time. I did have some pains around that region on Saturday night which I prayed were implantation pains. Not sure when I'm supposed to test - The Bridge said 2 weeks from ET, but I know immune Dr usually says 2 weeks from EC (but I had no EC so do you think I should use ovulation date??!?). Already tempted to test... ARGH! Are you feeling positive? You sound much more relaxed than last time. Do you fancy a herbal tea tomorrow night?

Hi to everyone else & apologies if I've missed any appointments... there was a lot to catch up on. Loving all this good news.

Lots of love
Nic x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- I've had some weird symptoms which I didn't get last time. Bad day and night on Saturday with pain and then last night I woke about 2am with what felt like goose bumps inside my uterus!!! Then 2 hours later and I was really hot. 
Its been lovely been off and should have been in Bristol today so at least I didn't have to do that journey!! 
Yes I'm alot more positive but can't help feeling that the BFP's will run out on here before I get to test next Monday. I'm guessing you could test around next Monday/Tuesday. 
Herbal tea tomorrow sounds great- PM me with where and when. I'm going shopping tomorrow afternoon in Kingston. 

I'm not sure whether to visit Hilary or not this week. I didn't mention it to Nick but I feel like it might do me some good and help with the PMA. 

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

YIPPEE FOR PEABRAIN! We really are on a roll! Hope it is sinking in for you and you are managing to stay calm! Great news about not moving on Friday, think you should give yourself time to get to grips with being pregnant and also to digest the news!

Kezza - Sounds like things are happening for you 'down there' and don't worry there are more than enough BFP's to go round! 

Nic -  Hope going back to work today isn't too stressful. From what I have heard of others having FET it is 2 week from ET again, but I think this is just to avoid the false negative thing as usual. I think you should leave it to your instinct, you will know when you are ready to test. 

Nicnacnoo -  Sorry to hear about your crash, bloody flash car drivers, they think they own the road. I don't drive and really don't want to. I hope you are healing up well.

Venda - Good luck with your appointment, hope you come away with that elusive piece of paper in your hands 

Tarzangal - Hope the EC goes well, I have been praying for lots of juicy eggs! 

Pinpin - Hope the scan went well and you saw two babies!  

Bella - I think we have all panicked about the box turning up, I waited until two weeks before my treatment started and then gave them a ring. They said they usually arrange delivery 7-14days prior to starting treatment as you don't technically need them until then. Never mind our sanity!  

Hi to every one else 

AFM - Well still feeling pretty rough but not being sick so am eternally grateful for that! The tablets they have given me (cyclizine) are safe to take in pregnancy but since I have been taken them I feel very light headed, with blurred vision and palpatations. I called Kingston on call last night as was feeling pretty woosy, and hadn't taken anything for 8 hours and they said to stop the meds and see if it goes. If it did then we know it is the drugs. If it didn't then we know it is something else. Well I didn't take anymore like they advised, and hey presto the symptoms went....... but the sickness came back and felt like I was back at square one again. So have taken nother tab and seems to have settled but drowsiness is back.............GRRRRRR can't win. Going to docs today to see if they can prescribe me something else.

I do have one big bugbear tho! They prescribed me domperidone suppositories which work a damn treat but they is evidence to say they are teratogenic!!!!!!!! So annoyed that I was prescribed this when it could harm my two beautiful babies. Needless to say I have stopped after four doses when I found out!

Got another scan on Friday and am taking this week off work. Luckily work are very good about morning sickness (benefit of being a midwife, you get some compassion!). Hoping to be feeling good enough to go back to work next week.

Anyway, sorry for the groan, I just feel like I am going round in circles.

Lots of love and  

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,

peabrain especially             

thank you for all your good wishes, today was the only time i left hospital with no tears if little annoyed. was explained everything,will be starting when my feb af arrives. will be given dates next Tuesday as they didnt have time today to give them to me. (   ) but irrelevant really, just piece of paper  ,will sit down next week and work all out in peace and quiet . all in all i am a happy bunny,wanted to start NOW (of course) but being given a date (feb af) is good enough for us!

love to all
xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ven- You've officially started the process. Heres hoping for lots of Easter Eggs for you honey!! 

Silly- that sounds hideous. Surely they can give you something. Have you tried Ginger? 

I'm trying to book in with Hilary Hayes for Wednesday as needing a boost. Had a lovely facial today but PMA is stuggling!!! xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hooray Venda! Well done! Welcome to the rollercoaster!

Kezza - Don't mention the G word  I tried and tried it, and it didn't work, and now it reminds me of the bad times! Have been given a new medicine to try and signed off for the next two weeks. Lets hope this new one works, feel like I have a lots of catching up to do! Not feelin too bad tonight though, yippee!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm guessing milk is out of the question then Silly!!!   ovaltine sometimes settles my tummy.   that the new med's do the trick and the 2 weeks off is a good rest. xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

You are quite right milk is a big no no. It started off as an unsettled tummy first of all, but then it turns into uncontrollable sickness. Called Hyperemesis Graviderum. Quite rare and really never thought it would happen to me, I honestly thought I would be ok as I am not usually a sicky person. All that has changed now, and I feel a shadow of myself!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Poor you- at least you know what is happening to you. the rest of us go mad with symptom spotting!!


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening All!! 

Have been catching up, so much has been happening!!

Peabrain & Grimmy - Woohoo!! Congratulations on your BFP.      

Silly - So sorry to hear you have been so ill, hope the tablets start to work and you find a happy balance.  Congrats on your twins too, how exciting.    

Pinpin - Hope you recovered from your trip to Greece. 

Ven - Pleased your appointment fianlly arrived.  Shame they didn't have time to go through it all with you today.  But february isn't that far away, once xmas and new year is out of the way. 

Kezza - Fantastic new being PUPO.  How are the cakes coming along?  Not long til your DH is home now. Hope you are relaxing?

Nic - Hope you are ok after your accident.  

Tarzangal - How are you hun?

I know loads more has been going on, but i am so behind! 

AFM - Back at work now, have been since last wednesday.  I am testing on thursday evening, just before DH goes off on a night shift!!  He is on nights all week until next monday morning and i am not waiting that long!! Not ideal but hey ho. Fingers cfrossed!!  I have no symptoms at the mo, apart from bigger (.)(.) than normal.  No sign of AF touch wood.

 to all i have missed.

Laura


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Peabrain -    on your BFP! The thread is on a roll !! I wish you a healthy 9 months  

Silly - firstly massive congratulations it's TWINS!    I am sorry that you have been through so much with the severe sickness   but glad that it is getting under control and it will all be worth it comes July next year  

Niccad - it all sounds very positive yesterday would have been implantation day I reckon so glad to hear you had your feet up but keeping busy this week might help with time going quickly and not going too   The bridge had told me the same for OTD 14 days after transfer which was excessive. Since you had a transfer the day before your little beanies were blasts I reckon 15 days from ovulation but double check with Dr G he will know for sure  

Kezza - I like the sound of those symptoms as well, it sounds promising!  I am so excited and keeping my fingers crossed that there will be lots of pg ladies at the next meet up so that all those about to / waiting to start can get excited and some extra PMA  

Laura - I have everything crossed for you for thursday  

Venda - Fab news you're starting soon  

Tarzangal - how are you? how did it go today?    

Bellaboo - yes the drug's company will give you a call to book in the delivery of the drugs in plenty of time before you start. You will probably rip the box open when it comes through the door just like we all did  

Nicnacnoo - i hope you have recovered from the crash - you will soon have to slow down !!  

AFM - we had our scan with Katie at QM this am and saw our little one   I was worried about what we were going to see in there and whether there would be a heartbeat at all but as soon as she put the dildo thing in I saw a smile on her face and she said "you have a lovely little one in there". She said the second one was nowhere to be seen so I take it he/she's been absorbed and gone to heaven.
I couldn't believed how much our little prawn had changed since the last scan, it looked so much bigger and different. It's gone from 58mm at 6 weeks 3 days to a whopping 133mm at 7 weeks 5 days ! Katie was really nice and gave us each a lovely big hug.
She gave us the referal paperwork and our GP has referred us to Kingston hospital who would be taking over from here from what I understand.
The nausea has kicked in just before the weekend and i have had it on and off all day and night since   I am not complaining though I am so greatful and nothing compared to what silly is going through and in a funny way is reassuring. I'm taking it one day at a time     our little one stays with us. I had some blood tests this am to retest my NK cells so that my private Dr can decide how often I need the ivig drips from here on.

Oh and about the viennese swirls, I seem to have found my appetite for certain sweet things but not all !!  

Lots of love to all and  

Pinpin xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

for baby Pinpin!!! So happy for you lovely! I'll try to bake some viennese whirls and bring them to the meet up! 

Tarzangal had her EC today and it went well. I'm sure she will be on soon to tell you all about it.   that she gets lots of fertilised embies tomorrow!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey all!

Woo hoo to all the good news!!!  

Peabrain - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Was hoping 'no news was good news'!  So so happy for you        

Venda . Glad appt went well, feb will be here before you know it!  It'll be a positive start to 2010! x

Tarzangal - How did EC go today?  Hope you are feeling ok and resting up x

Silly - Hope the sickness isn't getting you down too much, so rotten for you.   x

Kezza - How are you enjoying your time off work?  Hope you have got your feet up indulging in plenty of daytime tv! x

Lauralou - Not long to go til you find out!  Shall be keeping everything crossed! x

Niccad - Hows it going for you?  Hope you are feeling ok and plenty of   x

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you are all good.  Lovely wet start to the week we had!

AFM - still a bit achey but ok, seems I am a bit of a legend with my colleagues for stacking with £100,000 worth of car!  Glad I cause such amusement!  Sick bunnies!

Anyway, lets keep this   going!  loving the good tidings and happiness! xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicnacnoo- I think you are a legend too!! In my opinion, anyone who does your job is a superstar!

Its amazing how quickly days go when you are off work. Going off to meet one of my best friends who is over from Canada for 2 weeks in Kingston to go shopping tomorrow! Seeing HH on Wednesday and need to get some paperwork sorted and xmas presents bought. Thursday I'm going into town to watch Calender girls in the afternoon and lunch with a very heavily pregnant girlfriend on Friday! Too busy to be at work!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Kezza - Bless you hon x

Sounds like you have a really lovely week planned!  Good for you!  Beats work for sure!  You'll have to let me know what Calender girls is like, I love going to shows!  Went to see Jersey Boys for the 2nd time a couple of weeks ago.

You make the most of your time off, you deserve it!  

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. Can someone blow me some more bubbles to get me to 333? thnx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

there you go kezza 333 it is xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks Ven!! feel fully prepared now!! 

Peabrain- booked in with Hilary for Wednesday. 

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Peabrain - big   on your   hun  

Silly - Wow thats so fab twins, am so jelous but in a nice way honest  Never had any sickness in the early days and it made me worry a lil but would rather that than Hypermesis, hope it passes by soon for you xxx

Pinpin - woohoo for seeing lil one 

Anyhoo sorry if I missed anyone, still sending lots of sticky vibes for those of you on 2WW xxx

AFM - had 25 week appt on Friday and all is well, cant believe how time has just flown by! Seem to have pretty much all the major stuff sorted for bubs now so were well organised for a change.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Peabrain            - so happy for you that's fantastic news!

Pinpin - so glad it's all going well for you

Laura - have my fingers crossed for you for Thursday - it's looking good so far!

Ven - glad the appt went well and you're on your way...

Kezza & Nic - hope the 2ww is going well

AFM, sorry I didn't post yesterday but I felt really awful after the EC, felt sick and really sore.  And I was at QM for over 5 hours.  It was chaos at the Bridge and DH had to wait 2 hours there, plus over an hour journey there and back.  I got 8 eggs and have had the phone call and only have 2 embies.  I had a bit of a panic as I had hoped for more and worried that there is something terribly wrong with my eggs and that the embies I have may not be any good.  I also wondered if the long waiting time at the Bridge had anything to do with the low fertilisation rate.......DH's sperm was left in the "room" for 15 mins unguarded and he had to keep an eye in case anything happened to it!!  
But I have overcome all that and now praying that the 2 that I have are perfect.  Back to the Bridge tomorrow for ET at 10:45.  Desperately trying to get hold of Nick to book accu but left voicemails and nothing so far .


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Tarzangal!!! 2 hours!! I bet he was really annoyed (my memories of the bridge is time passing so slowly when I needed to pee and wasn't allowed!). let me know if you are up for a meet up later in the week. 

AFM- pain seems to have gone. But my nipples are huge with lots of bumps on them!  never had this before! 

Hope you are all having a good day! 

xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a quick me post I'm afraid (although congrats to Peabrain).

After the joy of my BFP on Thursday, I started bleeding on Sunday - full on AF bleed which has continued until today.  I called the emergency number and although Katie said that it may still all be OK I don;t hold out much hope.  All symptoms have gone (boobs no longer sore) and it has been a fairly heavy bleed.  I called QM again this morning and we are booked in for a scan tomorrow morning to check whether my uterus is clear - it is not highly unlikely that there will be a viable embryo still left.

I am gutted, although now that I have had a couple of days to come to terms with it, it must be for the best - I am sure that there is a reason that we misscarry.

Sorry for such a down post, but thought I would let you all know what's going on.  I'm off to put my feet up again and try to re-light our new woodburner (I just don;t seem to have the knack!).  Will update you tomorrow, but I think that this round is all over for us.

Cheers
Grimmy


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy       so sorry to read your post.  I'm   that it might still be ok. Thinking of you and DH xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies,

Decided it was time to catch up - I have been thinking about you all, but needed some time away from news of PUPOs and BFPs to get my head straight and refocus on the rest of life (which I seemed to have put a bit on hold during the last tx). So here we go... (have a feeling this is going to be a long one!) Deep breath:

*Kezza* - am so pleased for you with your lovely little one - will be thinking of you next week and praying for your well-deserved BFP. You are truly the font of all Fertility knowledge. I think there should be a prize for the most committed FF, as you are always answering people's questions and putting people's minds at rest. What a star!

*PinPin* - whoop whoop! I am both delighted for your wonderful little miracle and will be praying that you have a fabulous pregnancy. I am also conscious that your second embie has gone to heaven. I was so sorry to read about it. How are you feeling angel? I really missed you whilst I was offline and whilst you were away on hols and in Greece. It would be lovely to catch up with you again soon.

*Nic(cad)* - Yeay for fabulous embies defrosting so beautifully! You have really given me hope for a future FET. When is the end of your 2ww? I am praying so hard that you get the miracles you deserve. You will make such an amazing Mommy. (I'm hoping that DH has managed to stop exploding all the household electrical items!)

*Laura* - How's the 2ww? Do you test this coming Thursday? Fingers thumbs and all appendages crossed for you. Keep up the PMA girl. ps - maybe this doesn't matter but I was told to test first thing early morning as the hormones are stronger in the morning than the evening? The risk is a false negative as hormone needs to be over 25 to register on pee-stick. What time does DH finish his night shift?

*Miniminimini* - You are such a wonderful person and so caring for everyone on here. I am thrilled for you that you have found the right home for your next tx and that they are committed to helping you achieve your BFP. Thanks for letting me know about the PM issue. Wasn't aware there was a limit - so had been hoarding everyone's lovely PMs to me. Have now released them so there is room for more!! Still around if you fancy a catch up or maybe a sneaky glass of wine!

To be honest I've actually not really felt like drinking of late in any case - I think as Rose said I was conscious that If I started in, then I'd likely consume the whole bottle and probably feel the worse for it later.

*Samia* - Eva is so incredibly wonderful- what beautiful pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. Your girls look so amazing together, I am so happy for you. How is everything going with the Cleft team? It sounded like there was a wonderful team of people looking after you.

*Silly* - OMG Twins. How fantastic for you I hope you are still feeling over the moon despite your close encounters with the Bowl!!! Your HG illness sounds awful, poor you. I read that it is more common with multiples. Despite that I'm sure you are happy that both of them are settling in there and definitely making their presences known! My friend (26-7 weeks with twin girls) had a right old time of it with morning sickness until gone 21 weeks - she said that double baby = double amount of hormones. But she and they are both doing well now. So well done for soldiering on - remember to take it easy thought hey?! Glad to read you are taking some time off work.

*SarahTM* - Hello lovely - how are you? How are you and baby doing? 26 weeks or so now yeah?

*Somnium* - Wow you've reached the 25 weeks stage - that is such a huge Milestone!

*Sleepy * - 27 weeks? Hope you are keeping well.

Congratulations all of you!! It must be exciting to see the end (or rather the beginning of an amazing new life with baby) in sight now.

*Peabrain *- Huge congrats on your BFP hon. Well done you!

Now all of you - PinPin, Silly, Som, Sarah TM, Sleepy, Peabrain, chill out, relax, and take care of those little 'uns for us all yeah? Nic, Laura & Kezza Keep up the PMA girls - I'm praying that it is not long till you're all BFP too!

*Tarzangal* - So sorry I wasn't around to answer your question on nutrition - Did you get any info from the other girls on that front? Generally it is ideal to start taking supplements any time from 3 months in advance - as for sperm it takes 3 months to impact on the new production. Can be less for egg production I believe - although I'd love someone with more knowledge than me to confirm that. At this stage - I think it is really important for you to spend lots of 'loving' time with your hubby. Just spend time doing things you both enjoy, hanging out together lots, having loads of lovely cuddles. Basically anything that gets you feeling loved up!! (Without actually doing it! - TMI I know but that's what I was told!) That will have by far the best effect on you and on your embie(s). Hoping you enjoyed the tea and toast yesterday. I know it can be disappointing when you only have a couple of embies, but all of this is a miracle and you have two fertilised beauties to pop back in very soon where they belong. Keep positive, and do let me know if you want to borrow the CD to help you focus on warm happy tummy vibes!

*Venda *- What with Christmas on the way your treatment will feel like it is just round the corner. Enjoy these next few weeks and remember to keep everything in balance. Eat well, add in a few good quality supplements to boost your egg quality, knock off any alcohol, reduce as many 'stress triggers' as you can in preparation for your tx. If you haven't already (sorry I can't see back that far) now is a great time to start any acupuncture treatment and/or enjoy a few Mayan Massages with Louise Crockart. It's amazing preparation and so nurturing.

*Nicki70* - Jan 2010 is on it's way! - how are you feeling? Do you know exactly when your tx starts? Thinking of you

*Bellaboo* - Nearly there... Same thoughts to you as to Venda. Best of luck.

*Nicnacnoo* - OMG I was horrified to read that you'd been involved in a crash! Are you all okay? Goodness as if going through FTx isn't enough to deal with! Please take it easy lovely! How is the house going? When's your next appointment in Dec?

*Sharny* - I owe you a herbal tea - thanks so much as without you I'd have been even more skint this Christmas!! Yeay for FF!

*Rosh * - Only a few weeks to go now till your QM appointment. How you doing? Any luck TTC naturally?

*Rose *- Oh Rose, How are you doing? There are so many of us here who can empathise with what you may be going through. I am so sorry that things didn't work out for you. I am sorry that I wasn't around to offer more support nearer the time, but I also know how incredible these girls are and hope you found solace and comfort here.

*Grimmy *- SH*T. Oh angel I am so sorry to hear that things have taken a turn for the worse. Everything is so fragile isn't it. Everyone said to me that you just have to hold out hope. My sis had a full on period and thought she wasn't pregnant but was actually naturally one month BFP with her second. It can happen and I hope that it is so in your case. My thoughts are with you as you go through this difficult time hon.

Hi to Liz, Tanya, A-M, Scaruh and Wombly.

Jackeen if you are out there reading - am thinking of you hope you are doing okay.

Love and  to you all.
Rooby


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Rooby, that's some post! Really kind & experienced words that mean so much to everyone, you're a  

Grimmy – you’ve been through a horrid few days, poor you – I’m on Katie’s side & holding out all hope that things are ok…  

LauraLou – fingers are crossed for Thursday, as are toes…  

PinPin – congrats on a big healthy heartbeat – so exciting & I imagine nervewracking… must be a relief to have seen it now though. Hope the nausea doesn’t reach uber-standards!

Tarzangal – good to hear from you after EC – sorry to hear you’re disappointed with numbers but that’s all it is – numbers… you have 2 little fighters there who I’m sure will come out strong… hopefully by now Nick has got back to you & managed to fit you in tomorrow..

AFM, not much to report, still massively swollen with OHSS but not much I can do except water & protein... thanks for all your kind words following BFP, just praying every minute that it holds & taking nothing for granted... 

I can't make the meet up   - it is the 8th December right? Am spending a week with my Dad in Cumbria while DH learns to talk like a Texan..

peabrainxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rooby - what a fab post!  It's really good to hear from you again, have sent you a PM.

Peabrain - shame you can't make the meet up, would have been nice to meet you before you head off to the US

AFM - now have appt with Nick. Phew. Praying my 2 special embies look after themselves until I can take over their care tomorrow.

Does anyone remember the name of the nice coffee shop near the Bridge, was it Monmouth something?  I want to know where to direct DH tomorrow  
xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Yup, the Monmouth Coffee Company... http://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/ - on Stoney Stree/Park Street. Turn right out of The Bridge, over the main road & then straight down Stoney Street - it's 1min down there on the left... mmmm... I used to work right by there & now but dream of their amazing coffees 

Good luck! Hope it all goes well...

pbxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Grimmy you just made me cry- I hope so much darling that tomorrow brings good news. I'll be praying for you. Nothing anybody can say at the moment is going to make you feel any different so just know that we are here for you. 

Nice for you to pop back Rooby and thanks for the lovely words. Great summary too! Thanks

Tarzangal- got you post thanks. Glad you finally got hold of Nick- enjoy the bizarre but wonderful experience. I'll be having acc with Hilary about the same time so I'll be thinking of you xx

I know this is TMI but I'm obsessed by my nipples (they are huge and very strange looking)- anybody else had this? 

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grimmy - I'm so sorry to hear your news. We'll all be thinking of you and prey that tomorrow brings good news  

Rooby - welcome back, we missed you! Thanks for the advice. I've started the acupuncture and trying to reduce my stress levels in preparation for the crazy rollercoaster ride that is IVF. I'm not really much of a drinker, so cutting back on the alcohol should be fine.

Peabrain - CONGRATULATIONS!!! Such fantastic news - well done you  

Tarzangal - fab news about the egg collection and although you are slightly disappointed, I'm sure you'll have two fabulous embies tomorrow    

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the advice on the medication arriving xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy - so so sad to read your post and    that the scan this morning brings some good news xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck to Tarzangal and Grimmy. Thinking of you both  

Hi to everyone else- gorgeous day!! 

AFM- Got woken up with AF pains this morning and I've got white discharge so I think it might be coming to an end. (.)(.) are still large and weird looking but are not sore. I'm going to see Hilary accupuncture to see if she has any thoughts.   

xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thinking of you today Grimmy, I really hope everything is okay at your scan this morning   


Hi to everyone else, I won't be able to post much this week as work has gone crazy busy and we have family staying with us... including our totally gorgeous five month old nephew who is the absolute spitting image of my DH!      

I will still be reading lots to make sure all my girls are okay  

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – Sorry hun I think our posts overlapped... hang in there girl, your PMA has been truly inspirational, I've loved hearing all about your 2ww, the whole time I've been wishing that I had been more like you, I really believe that a positive and relaxed state of mind can make a big difference to the outcome. 

There is another PUPO FF on the Lister thread who posted similar symptoms to you this morning or last night and all the pregnant ladies reassurred her that they had all experienced AF type pains and white discharge, all these symptoms are just sent to make us go loopy, they don't tell us anything 

I will do my best to scare your AF away...

      

... man I'm scary I don't reckon she's gonna be back for a good nine months!!!    

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

oooh interesting. Thanks Mini! My PMA is waning but got a busy couple of days doing nice things so fingers crossed!!! I think everyones AF's is scared away after that!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi mini... I'm sitting between meetings down in canary wharf having a herbal tea and your message just made me laugh out loud! Hoping that great dance works for me too... 
Xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

PMA restored. hilary said that all the symptoms I'm feeling are normal and I won't be getting pregnancy symptoms yet. All the pains are my bits settling back down and the boobs are the hormones. 

She did say that the white watery discharge is a good thing though as it is my body producing estrogen which is evident when the cervix and uterus are changing. 

Nothing concrete but roll on Monday!!!! 

Just out of interest- who was talking to Hilary about me today (about midday). I walked in and she said "I've just been talking about you!" Just been nosey!

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - that sounds like good news to me so keep up your PMA.  thanks for your text earlier xx

Mini - please can you keep my AF away too?  

So I have my 2 lovely embies on board..... Accu with Nick was not as relaxing as I was expecting, it was a bit painful.  Well, as long as it works!  Peabrain, thanks for the tip on the coffee place, DH really enjoyed it!  Now off to watch 30 hours worth of Sex & the City.....


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - many congrats on being PUPO!!! YIPPEE and welcome to limbo land. Sending you lots of . Is it sad that I've been enjoying 'America's next top model'!?!  
xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Nic, and you're not at all sad.  That's what I'll be watching when I run out of SATC (just finished series one!)
xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats Tarzangal on being PUPO, try not to go too crazy and enjoy watching your DVDs.  

Kezza - glad you have found your PMA again, everything crossed for you. 

Grimmy - thinking of you.

I am testing tomorrow morning and just thinking about it makes me feel sick!!  So far i have been really positive and couldn't wait to test, but now i am not so sure!! I think i will have a fitful nights sleeps.  

lots of love 

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Fingers crossed Laura  

The fact you haven't bleed yet is such a positive sign- be thinking of you xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Grimmy - I felt very sad reading your news   I am so sorry and thinking of you. It is so unfair  . We are hear if you need us, do not hesitate  

Lauralou - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you in the morning    

Niccad - thinking of you lots and time is flying as you had a day 4 transfer it will soon be time to test. I read on the other thread that you're planning to test 8 DPT will that be Friday?  I sooo hope you get a BIG FAT POSITIVE. I will be   and loggin on franctically to read your news  

Kezza - Re- AF pains and white discharge STOP WORRYING NOW! I had exactly that a few days before I got my BFP. Read back my posts and you will see that I was having AF pains and Sleepy told me she had them as well before she had a her BFP. Also you know how obsessed I have been with my (.Y.) since this all started and now they are stranger than ever, the nipple is almost purple at times   so I say strange nipples = good sign. Hang in there hun this is your time and baby Kezza is snuggling in!  

Sleepy - sorry I forgot to say no probs I will ask Dr G the question about Swine flu vaccination I need to know as well what he thinks about this especially when it come to pg immunies like us. I should be seeing within the next week or so depending on when my NK retest comes back.

Tarzangal - congrats on being PUPO! I know what you mean about accu with Nick being slightly painful with the electric shocks !   all worth it though  

Mini me - your AF stay away dance made me laugh !! It sounds like you had a proper productive consultation at the Lister, I'm glad that you are in good hands and only 2 months away from your BFP x

Rooby - soooo glad to see you back on here, I have been thinking about you lots   In fact I think about you every day when I put on that lovely charm that you gave me and i am convinced it helped me get my BFP. Will you be coming to the meet up on 8th Dec? it would be lovely to see you x

AFM - I'm knackered and trying to control the waves of nausea by eating often as it seems to ease it off a bit but I am ok and don't mind really I can't complain. Someone at work made a comment about my eating habits and insinuated heavily that I might be pg. I just rudely ignored that comment  
I'm still taking it one day at a time and   and me and DH wishing time could go quicker.

Lots of love to all those my tired brain forgot to mention.

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

ok pinpin I've stopped worrying!!! Good to hear you are managing the symptoms. When is your 12 week scan- b4 xmas?

Going to see calender girls on my own tomorrow so if anyone is in town and fancies meeting up after work then let me know!!! 

xx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kezza - have a great time at calendar girls, let me know if any good. If it is I will try to get to see it! X


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning ladies!!

I'm utilising my night duty well as you can see..... 

Firstly....

*Peabrain* - huge big sparkly  on your BFP!

*LauraLou* - hopefully you are fast asleep at the moment - a few more hours and it'll be pee sticks at the ready! Fingers crossed!!  

*Silly * - Yay for twins! Bodger and Badger are a lovely Christmas present... i'm kinda hoping you'll be choosing some new names unless you want them to have starring roles in Scrapheap Challenge?!?! 

*Venda* - roll on Tuesday with confirmation dates!! You are my 'inside' man 

*PinPin* - Awesome news on the prawn front! Glad all is well and moving along nicely.... not long until you get another scan 

*Tarzangal* - So sorry to hear that EC was a bit of a nightmare but glad that EC and the (ouchy) accupuncture appointment went okay. Hope the 2ww flies by and ends with truly wonderful news 

*Grimmy* - i'm truly sorry to hear your news. I can't imagine how you are feeling but i hope you and your OH are taking very good care of one another 

*Rooby* - Nice to hear back from you (very lovely thoughtful post too!) - hope the re-focusing is going okay and you are planning and wonderful Christmas. Any idea when you might give IVF another go?

*Bellaboo* - Hope all is okay with you

*Mini* - enjoy the Nephew... plenty of preparation for your 2010  

*Niccad* - a girl after my own heart... I LOVE ANTM.... BNTM just isn't the same... we always look like the poor relations!!  

AFM... not much going on other than my 7 day stint on nights followed by 10 days working straight for my weekend on... roll on this pregnancy lark so i can stop spending all my time at work!  DH and i are taking very good care of each other and our appt at the clinic is less than 2 weeks away now!  I'm guessing we'll be following in Vendas footsteps and it'll be starting around Feb time.... My colleague was sorting out the night duty roster for 2010 and he's only put me down for one in Feb as he said i'll be pregnant before the next one is due - bless him! I'm glad he's so optimistic - might give him pom poms and he can be on my cheer squad!  Still TTC naturally, although ovulating on night duty makes it a bit difficult to .... i only seem to share the bed with my cat at the moment  A girl on another forum i use was waiting on her start date for ICSI and just fell pregnant.... it's stories like that which give me the teeniest bit of hope... well you never know!


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning, just a quick one from my phone. It was bfp! Whoop. So pleased. 

Love and luck to all.


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Tarzangal - congrats on being PUPO! Lovely feeling&#8230; yes, acu was indeed a bit painful - it made me nicely woozy afterwards but you could definitely feel when he twizzled those needles every 5 minutes!

LauraLou - thinking of you this morning&#8230; actually YIPPEEEE, posts overlapped - YIPPEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Congratulations&#8230; no doubt it's not sunk in quite yet&#8230;      

PinPin - just eat what your body asks you to eat, it knows best!

Rosh - nice to hear from you. Definitely hope for TTC naturally - PMA & all that! Plus lots of nice things & treats&#8230;

Grimmy - really really sorry to hear your news, I hope you're looking after yourself now as you go through the various stages of grief&#8230; am gutted for you - we're all on such a knife-edge, but I'm sure this journey will make us all stronger & you WILL have success soon..    

AFM, nothing to report, just nice to catch up with the rest of you!

peabrainxx

ps. Happy Thanksgiving to anyone who might be American!  - [not sure if that was meant for Halloween but we can make it multi-purpose...]


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Lauralou -     . That is such great news - you must be over the moon. YIPPEEEE!!! What test did you use? First response? I'm so happy for you & selfishly am praying that I'm the same (as well as Kezza)...   . 

Um.. as Pinpin said I'm thinking of testing early, although I know I might get a false negative (can't get a false positive as no trigger shot). What do you think...? Should I hold off under Sunday? Still have no official OTD from my private doctor so am just assuming it would be when my AF is actually due (Sunday).. 
Nic xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Laura!!!! 
        
          ​
Many congratulations!!!

Nic- you know my thoughts- leave it until at least Saturday and then you'll be at home! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Laura - wow! congratulations!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

Firstly congrats to Lauralou!  Well done.

Well, for us it;s as I thought - this time it;s all over!  The scan showed a clear uterus - the only blessing being that I don;t have to go through any further procedures to remove any debris (so to speak!).  I had actually come to terms with it before we went for the scan, so it wasn;t too painful to be told I'd MCd.  Katie was great and made us feel very at ease through the whole thing.  So, moving on to round 2 - we have a follow up appt booked for 22nd December when we'll discuss what happened and book our next round.  DH is off to Americal for 3 months in the New Year so we're going to try and time things so that I do all the drugs etc while he's away and we can be ready for EC as soon as he gets back!  Got everything crossed that it works as I think it will be our last shot.

All the best to all of you with coming TX, testing etc.  I'm going to take a few weeks off from here now so see you all in the New Year.

Thanks for all the support and kind messages
Grimmy


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

laura my girl             

Girls let there be many more following,this year,next year (Grimmy love   )

AFM as we are still obsessed about TTC naturally,we had very high hopes  for this month as we managed BD 4 times (for those who know....world record    ) my af is due next monday and i have been spotting since 2dpo and now (10dpo) is quit heavy in mornings,nothing in the afternoon   oh well....roll on February   

lots of love and kisses girls
xxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Grimmy hun, soo sorry. Hope u and ur OH are comforting each other   
Laura-  on ur     
Kezza- Not long now till test date, and it WLL be a bfp !!  
 to every1 else xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done LauraLou!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Boo Grimmy that sucks. Glad you seem positive about it. But at least you got pregnant so lets hope that next time they will be able to do something which means you don't MC. Feel for you honey and let you know that you I think are very brave. 

Hi everyone else. Just to say that if you need a pick me up and a good laugh then go to see The Calender girls. Its brilliant! 

i'll be out of bounds until test date so good luck Nic   and text me with the result if you get chance- I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry been missing for ages, am so tired in the evenings don’t have the brain power to log on and chat - sorry!!  Have been thinking of you all though.  Just a quick few personals as don't have time to read back on all the news.

Grimmy - big hugs.

Lauralou and Peabrain - Congratulations.

Kezza - I had same kind of discharge so fingers crossed for you!

Tarzangal - congrats on being PUPO.

Niccad - thinking of you.

Pinpin - tell the nosey person in work to mind their own business!  Why do people feel the need to comment on these things?!

Silly - twins - great news - really happy for you.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals to everyone.

Sleepy xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just a quickie from me, will catch up over the weekend!

Lauralou - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!       So so happy for you x

Grimmy - So sorry honey, sending   and lots of love xxx

Kezza - HOpe all is going well and you are enjoying your week of leisure! x

Love, luck and best wishes to everyone else xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grimmy - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. We're all thinking of you  

Lauraloo- congratulations! That's such fantastic news   - so pleased for you.

Really looking forward to meeting people on Tuesday. Are there many people coming?? 

Also looking forward to some more BFP's from those testing in the next fews days.  I get my box of drugs tomorrow which I'm really excited about. I don't know why as I don't start taking them until January  

Bellaboo xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls yes I've enjoyed my week off despite the AF pains today. I was going out with my good friend tomorrow as she on maternity leave- but she had her baby this afternoon so she is now preoccupied with her new bundle of joy!!! 

bellaboo- so glad your drugs arrived- you are on your way now and just xmas out of the way and you'll be PUPO before you know it!!! 

sleepy- nice to hear from you- are you coming to the meet up on 8th?

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi just a quick one, I hope everyone is ok?

Grimmy so sorry to read your news  

Laura Conratulations    

Kezza I hope you are not going   in the 2ww and good luck for testing 

   to all


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Lovely to hear from Tanya and Sleepy again.

LauraLou - Yay for BFP!  Congrats and take it nice and easy.

Kezza / Nic OMG I am so praying you both get the news you deserve.     ps - Nic - I am with Kezza on waiting till Sunday for the pea-stick - unless your Immune Dr G wants to do you a blood test to see how your levels are going.  I think personally I'd prefer the bloods result myself as at least the second one will confirm for you that your levels are increasing and everything is going as planned. Also may indicate whether you've got one or maybe two snuggled up in there! 

Grimmy - completely understand, I did the same.  Feel free to pm me with your mob#  if you ever want to talk about it. 

Bella: how exciting!  Now remember those cotton pads are for using with the needles in case of leakage not to take your makeup off with!

Nicnac - did you get my pm?  Keep forgetting what i've sent and what not at the mo!  Must remember to save in Outbox!

Silly & Peabrain - how goes it Momma?  Hope you are both basking in the joy and getting DH to make you lots of love cups of herbal tea and relaxing away.

PinPin - I'd tell him/her you are in training for a 'world eating contest' where you have to see how much you can eat in one day!  Oh yeah and tell them to 'Occupe toi de tes onions!' (which for the benefit of none french-speakers roughly translates as - look after your onions mate! - i.e mind own business!)

Tarz - Hang in there with the PMA girl.. Have Pm'd you re: cd. Let me know where you live and we can hook up to hand it over somewhere.  Had a similar experience with Nick and the Acu - where I learnt very quickly to tell him as soon as I felt the slightest tingling - cos if I waited to be sure I got a bit of an electric shock!  At least it convinced me that it was definitely making a difference to my body whereas with normal acu - I've never really felt much so couldn't really be sure if anything was actually happening!

Mini - so much for the AF Dance!!  I must be backwards as my AF was 8 days later than expected and suddenly it came on today!  OMG can I feel it as well.  She's jumping up and down in there and banging away at me like a kettle drum!  

Other than a hot water bottle - anyone got any good symptom relievers for AF?

Hi Sharny. Venda, Rosh and all you other fabulous inspiring women.

Rx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Rooby Roo- yes I've got a suggestion for AF pains- VODKA!!! Ok maybe not, then a warm bath. 

Hi everyone else. got a good feeling today. DH is finally home so 3 more sleeps and then test! EHKKK!!! AF pains have nearly gone, nipples are too sensitive for words and feel the need to clean. I'm either pregnant or going  . Or both!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls!

Sorry I have been missing again. Sickness really taking its toll!

Kezza - Not long now, must be getting really nervous, but no need to be your BFP is just around the corner!

Rooby - Good to see you back in action and that you feel somewhat more 'healed'. Have been thinking of you.

Bella - Whoopee! Your drugs are coming! Welcome to this crazy world. A piece of advice, hide them where they aren't staring you in the face everyday otherwise time will really drag! When are ou thinking AF will arrive? She'll proably keep you waiting!


Nicnacnoo - Hope you are recovering well!

Sleepy - Good to see you back! Sorry to hear you are so tired! Comes with the job me thinks?? Are you coming to the meet up on the 8th?

Grimmy - so sorry to hear your news. Finger crossed for next time. Hope you and DH are comforting each other in this difficult time. Hope you can enjoy the festive period somewhat.

Venda - Fingers crossed the witch stays away and you get that BFP!

Laura - Congrats on your BFP! What a good run we have had, and after a real dry patch too! Hope you are enjoying the feeling that comes with being pregnant, feeling all warm and fuzzy. hope you aren't getting too many unwanted side effects.

Niccad - Not long for you either! hope you are feeling ok and there is no sign of the wicked witch, and also hoping you worked out when to test, could it be tomorrow?? Will be checking just in case!

Peabrain - Hope you are also enjoying being pregnant, do you know you due date yet, and have you booked in for your scan?

Rosh - good luck for your appointment in a couple of weeks, hope you don't have to wait too long!

Pinpin - How is my pregnancy buddy? Glad your scan went well and at least now you know where you stand on how many you have. And you can invest all of your precious energy into your little prawn. Hope the nausea isn't too bad for you. I'll PM you my number, do call if you need any tips, I've picked up rather a few in the last few weeks!

My brain isn't in the best of gears at the moment and the replies don't go back any further so hi to everyone else and hope to see you all at our next meet up!

AFM - The sickness is slowly but surely getting better. I have accepted that I just have to take the cyclizine three times a day and not worry about the effects it may have. I have done a lot of research and there is no evidence that it effects development of babies, so all good there. Now I know it is safe I feel much happier and can focus on getting better. I have not been sick much the last couple of days (comes more at night)  and am eating much better, but the nausea does hang around. Saying that it is now managable and I can at least get into the shower without feeling like I am going to pass out.

Had our second scan yesterday and all perfect! Despite my being in a bad way, they have both doubled is size and look completely normal for this stage. One is bigger than the other, but they have told me this is normal even at this early stage. I have asked my midwife to book in my nuchal scan for before christmas (can be done between 11-14weeks) as I am 12 weeks between chrimbo and new year. One of the perks of being a midwife is that you can manipulate the system a bit! I will be happy once I see they are still both there at that stage, I have grown quite attached to both of them! I can't beleive I am 8 weeks already, the last two weeks are a bit of a blur. I have next week of work and will hopefully be back the week after!

My trousers are also very tight, and apparently you show by 9-10 weeks or so with twins! Argh! I'm not ready for maternity clothes yet!

Hope to see lots of you on the 8th, lots of love for now!

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Afternoon, 

Thank you all so much for the congrats, it means a lot.  I am just tired at the mo, just had an hour and a half nanna nap!!  My scan is booked for 18th Dec, 3 weeks.  Just the wait now!  Lots of  . 

Silly - glad the sickness is easing a little bit.  Maternity clothes shopping for you will be next.

Kezza - thinking of you, lots of   coming your way.  Hope you spending a lovely few days with DH too.  

Tarzangal - how are you doing on the 2ww?  Not too  ?

Niccad - We used Clearblue Digital test, so it gave the weeks too.  

Hope you are all having an ok weekend, even if it is cold outside.  DH is on Nights and in bed so i have decided to do some internet shopping!!!  

Lots of love and  

x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
very quiet today  

Kezza.....?    

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls. Just a quick one for report that I started bleeding today. started off pink and pale and at this stage it is bright red and heavier. Did a test and it was negative. Obviously going to test again in the morning and again on Wednesday but I think its over. Off to the Lister with Mini we go!!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezza,

So sorry to hear that you are bleeding   I really though this would be it for you this time. Despite challenges that have been thrown your way this cycle I have admired your ability to stay 'calm and collected'. How are you feeling about it all?? Hope DH is at home with you so you are not alone

Lots of love x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – I just logged on to see if there was any news from you or Nic... I'm so, so sorry it's not the news we all wanted to hear    

Both our cycles do seem to have been very similar, if you feel strong enough to come to the get together next week I can tell you all about our experience at the Lister or if not just PM me when you feel up to it hun 

Just so you know The Lister's open evening is held on the first monday of every month – something to think about when you feel like it. 

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh kezza darling     i am so sorry   absolutely gutted , dont know what to say   please stay strong, there must be a bit of hope still right?!      

lots of love ven
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls. I don't know how much hope there is. On my pad it is only a small amount of brown blood. But when I got to the toilet and wipe (TMI) then it is quite a lot and bright red. I'll test again in the morning with morning wee. 

I did well not to break down and cry for the rest of the day. Until I rang home and my Nana picked the phone up. I told her and she burst into tears. I hate to hear or see her upset above anyone else so that set me off!! Dh is being lovely but I can tell he is upset. he's gone out in the garden even though its peeing it down!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I logged on to to see if there was any news from Kezza or Nic.

Kezza   sitting here with tears in my eyes reading your news  I am so sorry. You have to keep a little hope until tomorrow OTD. If still BFN then the Lister will be able to pinpoint the reason it has not worked and they will get you there as you will get a properly custom made treatment to make you respond better. I am thinking of you, I hope that you and DH are taking care of each other. It must have been so hard talking to your nana about it 

Nic - where are you hun? I hope everything is ok with you and I am thinking about you lots this weekend too 

Lauralou - Congratulations on your BFP - I hope you have had a weekend of celebration with your DH 

Silly - sorry to hear you are still poorly at times  I haven't been on top form either this weekend I must say. Last week I felt like i was sleep walking the whole week and not sure how i managed to go to work everyday. Things seem to have worsen this weekend feeling really tired, constipated no energy and nauseous and my complexion is very pale... I look like a ghost  I too often have to step out of the shower as I feel so nauseous and faint when i'm in there and I end up wrapped up in a towel on the bed doing deep breathing until i feel better. I don't know if it's the pg or side effects the ivig i had on saturday that have made it worse this weekend but I don't mind feeling like this as long as all is well in there but it is such a worry and time goes so slowly I find, it is so scary. On saturday i saw Dr G who did another scan and we saw our little prawn again and it had grown again to 1.58cm which he said was good, he tried to show us the head was down but we couldn't really see the head or feet  he confirmed that the other sac had collapse and was being absorbed, he's not sure why it happened though.

Sleepy - re-swine flu vaccination I forgot to ask him but reading other threads lots of people seem to be against it. I have got the below link which i got from Dr G's thread and it's quite scary. I can't imagine that it would be a good idea to have this vaccination when immunes is the issue, i wouldn't want to play with this i don't think.
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/11/28/Shocking-Swine-Flu-Vaccine-Miscarriage-Stories.aspx

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend. Tanya it's lovely to hear from you how are you and Jess doing? 
Tarzangal how are you doing?

AFM - you can see update on scan from saturday in my post to Silly above. We still have not told anyone I am pregnant appart from my in laws, my boss and my best friend, we are just too scared. Next weekend is my DH birthday celebration weekend and we have lots of people coming to stay with us from France, my in laws, my SIL and BIL (the ones who are expecting their second child) and my DH's best friend. I have no idea how I am going to cope and hope all will still be well by then otherwise I don't think i could face seeing all these people.



Pinpin x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!

Kezza - I am so sorry honey, gutted for you.  Sending you huge   here for you x

Lauralou - Good omen your scan, 18 is my number!!!  So excited for you x

Nic - Hope you are ok? x

Silly - So glad the scan went well, its so exciting!  And hey, there are not many perks working for the NHS so I say manipulate to your advantage all you can!  I hope the sickness is easing x

Pinpin - Totally understand why you haven't told many people, but try to be positive!  Its natural to feel anxious but try and enjoy this exciting time.  Your family will be so thrilled for you when you decide the time is right to tell them x

Tarzangal - How are you doing?  Hope the 2ww is going ok mfor you? x

Rooby - Hope you are well, yes I got your PM, I have replied x

Peabrain - How are you?  Hope you are feeling well and happy x

To everyone else, HELLO!!!  Hope you are all well and enjoying this cold and sopping wet weekend!!

AFM - Recovering well after my incident with the Aston Martin!!!  Ached all week but on the mend!!  Been on 12hr shifts so not much to report from me!  My 17yo sister is staying this weekend as Mum & Dad have gone away, so been spoiling her!  On nights the coming week, so may be a bit absent, but will try to keep in the loop!

Lots of love and best wishes to all you lovely ladies and families xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... couldn't face coming on earlier. It's a BFN for us too.... no AF for me yet, but after staring at the test for a good 20 mins there wasn't even a hint of a line. I've been feeling very numb all day and although there have been quite a lots of tears I'm still a bit in denial and of course praying for a miracle. I'm not sure how I'm going to face going through the next couple of months as the last time took so long to recover and I think i forgot how it felt to be happy. I realised how down I've been during ACU with Nick after ET... he asked how i felt and I told him that i was happy... properly happy - not the pretending like I've been doing (what we all do i think) and it was the first time in months and months. It was a really revealing moment for me. This whole TX stuff is so draining and tiring. All worth it if it works, but when it doesn't it's just heartbreaking and difficult to pick up the pieces. you all helped so much last time though... 
Kezza -    So sorry that it's not worked for you either. Thanks for the texts today. Hopefully we can be strong together & help each other get through this... Grimmy - you too... This just stinks doesn' it  
pinpin - I guess I'll still go to DrG tomorrow for the blood test...I want him to repeat all the NK, etc, tests as I'm really curious to see what levels my immunes whilst before I stop all the drugs (they should be good & I really need to see). Do you think this is the best thing to do? I hope the ivig didn't make you feel so bad... 

Love to all and sorry for such a me me post....  Kezza - call me anytime xx
Nic x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh Nic,

I am so so sorry honey.  Obviously nothing I can say is going to take away the hurt and pain you are feeling, wish I could.  I just want you to know that I am thinking of you, sending you love, hugs and best wishes.

Here for you if you need to offload.

 and much love

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- it ain't over til the old witch arrives!!! Lets see what tomorrow brings and maybe we can meet up for a drink this week. Negative- a glass of wine. Positive- a herbal tea that will taste like Champagne! 

Mine seems to have slowed down now which is really annoying but encouraging. See what the test says tomorrow.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Sorry I've been missing in action but DD2 broke my laptop lead and have not had time to order a new one!! Father-in-law has lent us a desktop one until I get it sorted so sorry for no personals as I've not had the time to catch up with everybody's news  

Kezza and Nicad I'm so so sorry girls words fail me    The only thing I'd like to say is not to give up yet and test tomorrow and see what it says     Will be thinking of you two   

 and   to all of you and sorry for the lack of personals but I'm sure you'll understand  

Sam


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic – I'm so, so sorry hun, I will still be praying that your AF stays away and you get a positive over the next few days. I'm here if you want to talk    

xxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nic and Kezza - so very sorry that you have to go through this and i'm   for a shiny sparkly miracle for you both  

Not much to report from me - on my final night shift THANK GOD and i'm positively exhausted... bad timing as i start my 10 day shift pattern on Tuesday so it's not ideal!  Appt is nearly here, 8th December.... hoping to be cycle buddies with Ven!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just logged on to see if any news from Nic

Nic - I am so so sorry   I really can't believe it, this was supposed to work   
Please do not hesitate to call me anytime if you want to talk, i am woking from home today so can take as long as you need. I am sending you a pm now re-Nk cell retest etc... You are doing the right thing of going in today to do that. I am thinking of you and I know that you will get there with the right ingredient of everything in the cocktail you really will.

Kezza - i am   for you this morning hoping that the slow down might be a promising sign  

Pinpin xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls

Kezza & Niccad - Thinking of you both &   that you you may still get some good news.  This is so so difficult.

Tarzangirl - How is your 2ww going?

Pinpin & Silly - Glad to hear that the sickness is easing a bit.

Lauralou & Peabrain - Belated congratulations to you both!   

Grimmy - Love to you.  Completely understand needing time away. 

Mini - Not long till you start now!  Are you doing the long or short protocol at The Lister? 

Hello to everyone else! 

AFM - I finally got to have my Hysterocopy last Thursday to remove my 'Polyp' before restarting my 2nd IVF & it turns out I don't have one! 

Mr Riddle (my consultant) still thought it was the right thing to do & everything looks good in my womb.... But he was furious as he still hadn't received any notes from QM about me!  So he was going in blind looking for a polyp without any scan notes.  I'm still very cheesed off about all this as the delay to my treatment has been months.

Anyway Mr Riddle has had a chat with Ms Bevan about things & he's suggested a different protocol for me this time, so fingers crossed when I go for my appointment in a few weeks they'll let me do it.  Mr R (who is based at Woking Nuffield) say's there's no reason why they shouldn't.  It does seem to be the same approach for all girls at QM and as a poor responder the long protocol may not be the right one for me.

Love to all & try to stay dry!  The weather today is just awful!
 to all.
Love Nicki xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quick one!

Kezza - hope the wicked with has gone away and you have a nice surpsrise this morning!    

Nic - Very sorry you are feeling the way you do  but completely understandable. I'm   the blood test today is the bearing of good news. I had a friend who had a negative pee stick but AF didn't come so three days later she had a blood test and is now 11 weeks pregnant. They said that she had ;ate implantation or something  so I'm really really     the same for you.

Nicki70 - Glad the op went well, but how frustrating! Lets hope they put you on a shorter protocol next time!

Pinpin - Hope you find it ok working from home today, I still have this week off, hoping to go back next week. I decided I can't be responsible for caring for mums and babies like this, I can barely look after myself!

Nicnacnoo - Glad to hear you are recovering!

Mini and Samia - Good to hear from you both.

Rosh - Appt next week, the day of our meet up, how exciting! Hope you can make it to the meet up and we can hear all about it.

 to everyone else!

AFM - I'm feeling ok today, think I have finally hit the sickness nail on the head! Just got to keep taking my meds! Didn't make it home from my mums last night, really horrid engineering works that would have meant 3 changes! ERGH!

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. We'll I woke up at 4am needing the loo and could have done without needing to the pee stick as I had a horrendous stomach ache and stabbing pains in my left ovary. So I went and did the pee stick but as I was weeing I could see it was very red. 

So no surprise but the test was negative. I'm really ok about it though- relieved that it happened while DH was here as he is off this afternoon until Thursday. I'm going to continue to do the pessaries until my OTD on Wednesday but I don't see any point as this is heavier than a normal AF and if I'm BFP come Wednesday then it is divine intervention. Already got a plan B and C so onwards and upwards! 

Nicki- I'm so annoyed at QM's for you. How did you find Woking Nuffield as they've got a good reputation? 

Thanks for the messages. I did a deal with God- if I can't be BFP then at least let it be good news for Nic and Tarzangal. So fingers crossed that Nic's test today proves the pee sticks wrong and Tarzangal you only have another 9 days to go so don't let my BFN get you down! 

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - I was so, so sad to hear your news.  You have been so amazingly positive and supportive of everyone else on here, I can't believe that you didn't get the BFP you so deserve.  I'm thinking of both you and DH and hope you will be ok when he goes away.  Have sent you a PM.

Nic - I'm still   that you might get some good news today? I don't know how FET or the immune tx works so I don't know what the chances are, but have everything crossed for you, I hope you're doing ok

Nicki - QM do tend to do a one size fits all, I hope you can convince them to do something more tailored for you. 

Pinpin & Silly - hope you both start to feel better soon

AFM - am trying to stay off the internet as was going   looking up all the chances of my tx working this time.  Most of the time I read negative stuff (due to low number of embryos and their quality) and I ended up feeling really down.  So, I've planned a busy week to take my mind off things and hope the next week goes very quickly, I'm finding it harder than last time.  
Kezza, thanks so much for the relaxation cd, it really helped me to calm down, although the lady's voice gave me the giggles as she sounds like Bubble off Ab Fab


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - so sorry     I've just pmed you x

Nic - thinking of you   the HCG blood test will prove that bliming pee stick wrong

Tarzangal - oh I know about going   during the 2ww... i think it's perfectly normal to want to keep informed of chances etc.. but then it does drive you   I hope the next week will go quickly for you, when is your OTD?  I recommend drinking pineapple juice supposed to be good for implantation and watch some comedies. I remember I watched "New in Town" and that really made me giggle and such a feel good movie. If you are referring to the IVF companion CD I listened to it to as it was recommended by Rooby and I loved it and still listen to it every now and then!

Silly - oh I'm glad you're feeling ok today   I feel better than i did yesterday or saturday but quite weak and clearly couldn't face getting out into the wet and cold this am and drag myself into the car to drive into the office into central london. I'm very lucky that I can easily work from home and my boss is such a sweetheart I feel like he is the uncle of my little prawn in a way. Do you get a funny taste in your mouth? and very dry mouth at night? I wake up every night at 3am my lips stuck to my teeth and my tongue dry as cardboard.

Nicki - how frustrating that you had the procedure for nothing   so did they tell you what it was that they saw and thought was a polyp? I guess the good news in that is that there won't be any healing time and you can get straight back onto the Tx now you have waited long enough! Also it's a good bonus that the consultant is giving some recommandations as to what protocol will work better for you. I know that Nuffield are well rated and I think Tanya had little Jess from treatment there so they know what they're talking about.

Rosh - appt in 1 week !!   Finally it will be your turn soon my lovely. It's been a long wait for you x

Nicnacnoo - glad that you are recovering from the accident and good with the night shift this week. I really do admire people who do your job  

Samia - it's good to hear from you. I hope you're doing well with the 3 girls and that your latest addition does not keep you up too much at night  

I'm making myself some lunch now of reheated bolognese that my DH cooked for us yesterday and they were yummy so gonna get a plate of that for my lunch! 

Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Pinpin I got your PM. 

DH went off to work and I've just called him to say that I can't be on my own and will he come back. So 300 people will be delayed going to texas this afternoon due to this!! (he's a pilot) Can't believe I am going through this again and in a way it hurts more the 2nd time as your expectations are higher. 

Going to have a couple of days off the forum as I don't want to bring anyone down with my misery. 

Hope you all have a nice week x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Kezza-           
Your time will come huni. You have been so fab to everyone on here, you have answred many of my questions, you have been such a help and a true inspiration
Take care xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza and Nic - so sorry to hear that it looks like it's a bfn this time   . Kezza hopefully your DH managed to come back from work this afternoon and give you some TLC.  Hope you both take care of yourselves and we are all thinking of you    and preying that it might still be good news when you have your blood tests done   

Rosh -not long now before you get your dates!!!

Tarzangal - sending you     and   for a BFP next week. When do you test??

AFM - My drugs arrived on Friday and was slightly shocked to see the needles. I'd got it in to my head that it was going to be like an epi-pen! So then I had a brainwave that I could ask the college nurse, so popped down to see her, but apparently she's not allowed to   I REALLY hate needles, so we've managed to come to a compremise where she will supervise me whist I'm doing it and give me some moral support.  I can then also do it there in private.  

Putting up our christmas tree tomorrow to get me in the festive mood!  Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all... can't sleep  
HCG test came back negative as expected so now have to get a plan together to start again. Already had a run in with Julie who shouted at me yesterday and had me in tears (she can be sooo lovely!). I've been told very conflicting information from QM - initially we were told that for NHS cycles there has to be at least 6 months between fresh cycles and that a frozen go would not effect this. Yesterday I was told that I can't do another cycle for 6 months from today & that frozen does count!   I'm going to phone the PCT tomorrow to investigage as I'm so angry. Not angry that it's 6 months- just angry that QM tell me different things depending on who I speak to & are rude about it too. Regardless we're going to try and plough ahead with a self funded go asap - either with CRGH or with my immune dr. As this was a frozen go I guess I can get going straight away so am hoping I'll be stimming again in Jan  .. although I've no idea where AF is? Guess the progesterone is delaying it..?

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages - it means so much to me. Sorry I've not replied yet but my head has been all over the place & I had a massive meeting yesterday so had to try and switch off from what's been happening (wasn't so easy as the phone call about the blood test came when I was in a taxi with my boss on my way to the meeting - ouch!).

Tarzangal -    that you have better luck and that the BFP can start again just in time for Xmas 
Bellaboo - you are given an injector pen by the nurse when they start you stimming. She will show you how to mix everything & how to load the pen. It's far far easier than actually putting the needle in yourself and because you just have to hold the thing against your skin and press a button it's not so bad. xx
Kezza - I'm off to loch lomond on Thursday so can't meet up this week which is a real shame unless you fancy a glass of wine tonight?? how are you going? Thanks for all the texts   .


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic - Hun I'm so, so sorry  I'm amazed that you managed to keep it together for your meeting, you are one strong lady! I think you are right to start looking ahead straight away, it really helped me anyway... I'm always here if you need to talk 

Lets  that there will be a run of third time luckies in the new year xxxx

Have a fab break in beautiful Loch Lommand, a wonderful place to escape and reflect x

Lots of love, Mini xxx

PS. I'm sure QM's said to us that they try to fit your second cycle in within (not after) six months? But I don't know how FET works, definatly worth getting a second opinion from Nick or someone.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Nic - Oh Nic  I admire your strength, I don't how you coped with those news in the cab but it takes a strong person. I can't believe how you have been mislead by QM with the timing of a fresh cycle after FET  that is just NOT on and i hope your phone call to the PCT today will ensure you secure a next fresh NHS cycle sooner than in 6 months time 
I hope you will have a nice time in Loch Lommand 

Bellaboo - i know the needles ARE scary and i can tell you that tx has cured my needle phobia! Nic is right with the pen it really isn't that bad at all  you'll be so excited by the time you get started you'll be looking forward to your injection every night. Also the ivf companion CD that lots of girls on here have been recommended by Rooby has a section on injections and welcoming the fluid a good thing for your future baby so think of it this way... it's all for a good cause 

Mini me - how are you feeling? i bet you are getting excited now looking forward to Xmas and then start your tx in the new year. This will be your time x

Wombly - if you are still reading the thread . I hope you are well and you must have a lovely bump by now!! xx

Kezza - I hope your DH came home to be with you yesterday and you are looking after each other 

Tarzangal - How are you? Sending you some   for test next week

Sleepy - have a read of this thread - i asked the question about swine flu vaccination yesterday and got quite a few replies.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217835.150

How's everyone else?

AFM - I will be working from home again today. I couldn't get to sleep yesterday night as had some heartburn so ended up watching tv and fell asleep on sofa very late and woke up at 3am then went to bed and was up again at 6.30am 

Love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey everyone- I know I said I wouldn't be on until the weekend but I wanted to check that Nic was ok after her text yesterday. Don't get me started on QM's- I had a run in with Julie yesterday too. Unfortunately DH wants to do the follow up appointment with them just in case they have any pearls of wisdom! I think if you are under 30 and have normal levels then the one size fits all is excellent at QM's. I think for some of us then we might need a more tailored package. 

Yes DH did come home and we spent the afternoon talking it through. 

Nic- if I can persuade him to go to the pub with his friends then you are on. I'll text you later. Going to the seaside with my friend from Canada and DH to get a change of scenery and fresh air. Back to work tomorrow


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - I'm so sorry.  
You'd think Julie would be a bit more sensitive about these things.  I remember how it feels as we desperately wanted to start another fresh cycle after our 1st BFN & were also told the same thing about waiting.  Nick did say that their obligation to us is 2 cycles to be completed in 6 months as Mini said.  Which means that your 2 E/C dates should be 6 months apart.  So basically I think I had 3 bleeds (or maybe 4) & was then able to start the OCP after that.

I can't really see why they should make you wait so long after a natural FET though.  I do remember being told that lots of girls hadn't even started their 1st cycles so I should just be patient.  Arghhhhhh!

But my understanding is they aim for you to have completed your 1st cycle within 18 weeks of being referred & your 2nd within 6 months (of starting your 1st).  Hope that makes sense!  
I agree again with Mini that it's good to have a forward plan, but make sure you have several glasses of wine in the mean time & don't make any decisions just yet.  Things may  seem different in a few days! 

Kezza - Glad DH has been looking after you.  Have a lovely day at the seaside. Wrap up warm!

Bellaboo - As everyone says the injections are fine!  And you'll have some fantastic bruises to show off too!

Hope you're all managing to stay warm!   We had a powercut last night at 5.30pm, came back on at 9am for an hour this morning then back off for 30 mins & now back on again hopefully for good.  
DH suggested we make the most of it & have an early night (IYKWIM!) but am still a bit sore from my operation... So we ended up going to the 24 hour ASDA just to keep warm!  Poor DH!  But I did manage to write my Christmas cards out in candle light, very festive! 

Lots of love
Nicki 
xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh & could somebody please blow me some bubbles?!    

Have been stuck on 77 for months!!!!!!!   

Nicki
xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - there you go xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Nicki

Well it sounds like you had an interesting evening yesterday ! I hope no more powercut today.

Any particular number if bubbles you'd like to get to? I'll see if i can help  

Pinpin x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218629.new#new


----------

